#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<schidamb> jrib you see me here
<jrib> yep
<jrib> schidamb: can you show me the complete ls -l output again?
<schidamb> here you go ?r--rws--T 58 2268 1114767476 121 1970-03-23 14:06 interceptor
* jrib wonders what the ? is
<schidamb> when I did file interceptor it says interceptor: ERROR: invalid mode 0153470
<jrib> schidamb: what happens when you try to delete it? sudo rm interceptor
<schidamb> rm: cannot remove `interceptor': Operation not permitted
<jrib> you used "sudo" right?
<schidamb> yes, I did
<jrib> maybe you should run fsck on your disk?
<schidamb> Thank You jrib
<schidamb> running right now
<jrib> what partition is the file on?
<jrib> oh ok, you know how to do it... never mind
<tonio_> re
<jrib> hi
<jrib> what does this return: uname -a
<tonio_> damn... had to install this flash..... harder than irix
<tonio_> Linux tonio-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 19:00:28 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> ok and this: apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper
<tonio_> nspluginwrapper:
<tonio_>   Install: 0.9.91.2-2
<tonio_>   Candidat: 0.9.91.2-2
<tonio_>  Table de version:
<tonio_>  *** 0.9.91.2-2 0
<tonio_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jrib> k, and can you explain how you installed flash?
<tonio_> i down load the nspluginwrapper from rpm package, convert it in deb with alien
<jrib> why...
<jrib> I linked you to the deb
<jrib> remove that
<tonio_> ok
<tonio_> how..... to remove !!! lol
<jrib> sudo dpkg -r nspluginwrapper
<tonio_> ok
<tonio_> done
<jrib> http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/pool/feisty-upure64/main-amd64/nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.4-0ubuntu2~janvitus_amd64.deb install this
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-19
<tonio_> ok
<jrib> alright
<jrib> try 'nspluginwrapper -a -i -v'
<tonio_> how did ubuntu work about upgrade,n is something like urpmi exist  and soft database exist ?
<jrib> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tonio_> w8t, downloading the files
<jrib> you get security updates and every 6 months you can upgrade to the latest stable release
<tonio_> ok
<tonio_> i typre nspluginwrapper -a -i -v
<tonio_> no output
<jrib> it probably worked then
<jrib> restart your browser and visit badgerbadgerbadger.com
<tonio_> cool it work !!
<jrib> great
<tonio_> nice guy !!!!
<tonio_> cool*
<tonio_> i do a test with blender , with and AMD x2 64 3800.....
<tonio_> slower than my sgi..... :)
<tonio_> 4m25....with my bench scene
<jrib> be careful with blender on amd64
<tonio_> with ??
<tonio_> why ?
<jrib> let me find you the bug report
<tonio_> ok
<jrib> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/110323
<tonio_> i do bench with my 64 cpu Origin2000
<tonio_> ok ok
<tonio_> thkx
<jrib> it's fixed if you have feisty-backports it seems
<tonio_> i have 2.43.... so the buggy one
<jrib> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tonio_> and about beryl.....
<tonio_> i have a basci one, without preference about window manager....
<tonio_> compiz work, but beryl crash...
<tonio_> Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (4096x4096)
<tonio_> *** glibc detected *** beryl: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0000000000667da0 ***
<tonio_> ======= Backtrace: =========
<jrib> try #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl tonio_
<tonio_> ok, jrib , thankx for flash ! :)
<jrib> np
<eX|Joe> i need help with grub.  I'm doing a dual boot windows xp / ubuntu.  I installed XP first, followed by Ubuntu.  XP is on SATA (hd0) and XP is on IDE (hd1).  When I start grub to xp it does "Starting Up" and stays there...  Does not ever truely boot.
<eX|Joe> It will boot Ubuntu find tho.
<eX|Joe> This is my Menu.1st
<eX|Joe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26182/
<asdasd> >_>
<jrib> frolle: hi
<frolle> jrib: hi :)
<jrib> lets start from scratch
<frolle> yeah
<jrib> create a new directory,  mkdir changebg
<jrib> then download the original tar.gz in there
<jrib> and cd to it,  cd changebg
<frolle> yeah
<jrib> alright, now we extract it:  tar xf 33520-Simple\ Elegance.tar.gz
<frolle> done
<jrib> ok, modify background.png:  gimp Simple\ Elegance/background.png
<frolle> done
<jrib> modify the file directly instead of replacing it for now
<jrib> alright and now we repackage: tar czvf newSimpleElegance.tar.gz Simple\ Elegance
<jrib> now try adding newSimpleElegance.tar.gz
<frolle> hm
<frolle> the background didnt change
<frolle> hmm maybe it did
<frolle> the screenshot is just different, right?
<jrib> I think the preview is stored as a file
<jrib> "screenshot.png" is my guess
<frolle> yeah
<frolle> i come back, ill try it :)
<frolle> thanks for the help
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-21
<kdiggdy> hello?
<jrib> ola
<jrib> hmm
<Orgullomoore> hi
<jrib> hey
<jrib> let me see if I can find the bug again, if you want to help: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Orgullomoore> I'll try
<Orgullomoore> I found someone who had the same problem as recent as 4 days ago, jrib, but they couldn't fix it eitehr
<Orgullomoore> http://www.docunext.com/2007/05/31/xfonts-scalable-bug/#more-664
<jrib> I had this problem too
<jrib> it's fixable :)
<Orgullomoore> jrib: is it this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/63408
<jrib> I think that's different
<Orgullomoore> hmm...seems similar
<jrib> well the error that you get with configuring xfonts-scalable is the issue
<Orgullomoore> okie
<jrib> alright, lets do this
<jrib> edit your sources.list and change the "dapper" stuff to "edgy"
<Orgullomoore> done
<jrib> alright, 'sudo apt-get update'
<Orgullomoore> lol, I thought this was the bad way to do it :-D
<jrib> "not preferred" :)
<Orgullomoore> ok, finished that part
<jrib> i just want to see if it's this particular version of xfonts-scalable that's the problem or if it's elsewhere
<jrib> 'sudo apt-get install xfonts-scalable'
<Orgullomoore> xfonts-scalable is already the newest version.
<Orgullomoore> and it gave me that same error that I pasted before...
<jrib> sudo apt-get --reinstall install xfonts-scalable
<Orgullomoore> Reinstallation of xfonts-scalable is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<jrib> eh?
<jrib> apt-cache policy xfonts-scalable
<jrib> what version?
<Orgullomoore>   Installed: 1:1.0.0-6
<jrib> oh, it's feisty
<Orgullomoore> let's get rid of it! :-D
<Orgullomoore> too feisty for me
<jrib> I think you are best trying to finish getting to feisty
<Orgullomoore> alright, then let's make that work
<Orgullomoore> either way
<jrib> there are probably many others that are still feisty
<jrib> edit your sources.list again and change it to "feisty"
<Orgullomoore> done
<jrib> 'sudo apt-get update'
<Orgullomoore> done
<jrib> alright, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' do anything useful?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: umm...too much for me to know, pasting...
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26515/
<jrib> nothing essential gets removed, so you should be ok
<jrib> this will take a while
<Orgullomoore> ok
<Orgullomoore> is this gonna fix my problem?
<jrib> not by itself
<Orgullomoore> oh I see
<Orgullomoore> jrib: hmm..so are you gonna stick around for a while-
<Orgullomoore> ?
<jrib> yeah
<Orgullomoore> ok, good
<jrib> how long does it say the download will take?
<Orgullomoore> we're on get 309...I don't know how many gets there are supposed to be
<jrib> ~1000
<Orgullomoore> 19m32s, maybe that's the one?
<Orgullomoore> but that number fluctuates
<jrib> yep
<Orgullomoore> jrib: now I got this> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26518/
<jrib> do you use RAID?
<Orgullomoore> I guess not, cuz I don't know what it is
<Orgullomoore> (if not bugspray)
<jrib> yeah :)
<Orgullomoore> so none or all_
<Orgullomoore> ??
<jrib> none
<Orgullomoore> k
<jrib> or leave it blank
<Orgullomoore> I still got this error, by the way: Invalid string keyword: chassis-type
<jrib> k
<jrib> is apt-get done?
<Orgullomoore> it's unpacking everything
<jrib> ok
<jrib> this is the part where you cross your fingers
<Orgullomoore> heh
<Orgullomoore> well...I got some errors
<jrib> uh oh, pastebin?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26519/
<jrib> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-driver-savage
<jrib> then: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  again and pastebin errors again
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26520/
<Orgullomoore> and it says the same thing when I try dist-upgrade
<jrib> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-driver-savage   is it installed?
<Orgullomoore> Installed: 1:2.0.2.3-0ubuntu1
<jrib> well lets see what apt-get suggests.  What does 'sudo apt-get install -f' think is a good idea?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26521/
<jrib> the packages changed names to *video* instead of *driver* which is why this is happening
<jrib> you comfortable if you get dropped out of X and into a shell?
<Orgullomoore> umm...not very comfortable
<jrib> Orgullomoore: output of: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26522/
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26523/
<jrib> ok, I *think* you'll be ok in X if we remove it and then add it back
<jrib> but, just in case... do you have some way of getting back if it doesn't?
<jrib> here's what we'll do:  we'll agree to what 'apt-get -f install' suggests, then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' for good measure
<jrib> wait
<jrib> I have a better idea
<Orgullomoore> good...cuz I have no way of getting back in :-/
<jrib> try: sudo dpkg -r xserver-xorg-driver-savage    does that succeed?
<jrib> Orgullomoore: you always have a live cd
<Orgullomoore> jrib: dependency problems
<Orgullomoore> yeah, I think I have an ubuntu live cd
<jrib> are you able to do 'sudo apt-get install irssi'?
<Orgullomoore> no
<jrib> k
<Orgullomoore> it doesn't want me to touch anything apt because of the "dependency problems"
<jrib> go for 'sudo apt-get -f install' and if something happens that you need to go to a terminal (ctrl-alt-f1), then do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Orgullomoore> ok
<Orgullomoore> it's unpacking a bunch of stuff..
<jrib> yeah, it installed some stuff too in addition to removing X
<Orgullomoore> I have python 2.5 now :D
<jrib> and you're still here!
<Orgullomoore> lol
<jrib> apt-get done?
<Orgullomoore> still doing stuff
<Orgullomoore> ok, now it's done
<Orgullomoore> and our friend is back
<Orgullomoore> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Orgullomoore>  xfonts-scalable
<Orgullomoore>  apache
<jrib> ok
<jrib> sudo apt-get remove xfonts-scalable
<Orgullomoore> I think it did it...
<jrib> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Orgullomoore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26524/
<Orgullomoore> and this is what it says about ubuntu-desktop, jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26525/
<jrib> k, I want to take care of xfonts-scalable first since right now it should be ok to remove
<jrib> can you pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/xfonts-scalable.postrm
<jrib> apt-cache policy dmidecode  too
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26526/
<jrib> Orgullomoore: the contents, I meant, gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/xfonts-scalable.postrm
<Orgullomoore> ohh
<Orgullomoore> here is dmidecode http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26527/
<jrib> k, maybe we can upgrade taht
<jrib> sudo apt-get install dmidecode
<Orgullomoore> here is that file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26528/
<Orgullomoore> here is apt-get install dmidecode http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26529/
<jrib> ugh
<jrib> apt-cache policy dmidecode  still the same?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: yes, still the same
<jrib> k, nasty trick time then
<Orgullomoore> huff
<jrib> edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/xfonts-scalable.postrm and put "exit 0" in the second line
<Orgullomoore> jrib: the second non-commented line, or just the second line?
<jrib> second line
<Orgullomoore> k, done
<jrib> k, now remove xfonts-scalable
<Orgullomoore> kyle@kyle:~$ apt-cache policy xfonts-scalable
<Orgullomoore> xfonts-scalable:
<Orgullomoore>   Installed: (none)
<jrib> yay
<Orgullomoore> heh
<jrib> sudo apt-get install dmidecode
<jrib> I can't find a useful bug on this issue, it's weird... though I hope upgrading dmidecode makes the problem go away
<Orgullomoore> dmidecode:
<Orgullomoore>   Installed: 2.8-2
<Orgullomoore> looks like we're  upgraded
<Orgullomoore> now what?
<jrib> k, now: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Orgullomoore> and say yes to all that stuff?
<jrib> check what it wants to remove
<Orgullomoore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26530/
<Orgullomoore> my python stuff...
<jrib> go for it
<Orgullomoore> k
<Orgullomoore> hmm...so am I gonna have to start using Gnome now_
<Orgullomoore> ?
<Orgullomoore> (I use KDE right now)
<jrib> oh, I assumed that's what you used
<jrib> did you press enter already?
<Orgullomoore> yeah
<jrib> not a big deal, you can have both
<Orgullomoore> yep
<Orgullomoore> hopefully that won't be a big deal
<Orgullomoore> 6 minutes
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26531/
<jrib> Orgullomoore: kdm is default for kde
<Orgullomoore> ok
<jrib> that's the one you are used to
<Orgullomoore> good :)
<Orgullomoore> now it's in the removing and unpacking stage...
<jrib> you mean the cross-your-fingers stage?
<Orgullomoore> that's the one
<Orgullomoore> hmm...my sound card stopped working all the sudden
<Orgullomoore> bye bye music
<jrib> what was the player?
<Orgullomoore> xmms
<Orgullomoore> also check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26532/ jrib, I'm not sure if that's going to matter
<jrib> should be ok
<Orgullomoore> what about this, jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26533/
<jrib> Orgullomoore: shouldn't matter unless you've made changes yourself
<jrib> make a note and compare later
<Orgullomoore> k
<Orgullomoore> haha, jrib I don't see squares anymore!
<jrib> cool
<jrib> apt-get finished?
<Orgullomoore> hopefully the soundcard is just temporarily disabled while apt is doing all this stuff...
<Orgullomoore> nope
<Orgullomoore> holy moly this is taking a while...
<Orgullomoore> ok, it's finished, jrib
<jrib> k, now: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Orgullomoore> k
<Orgullomoore> hmm...why is there so much to upgrade when I just upgraded?
<jrib> :x
<jrib> Orgullomoore: everything run alright?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: it's still setting stuff up...
<Orgullomoore> my soundcard still doesn't work, I might have to toy with that
<Orgullomoore> Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.
<Orgullomoore> done, jrib
<jrib> ok, you should install kubuntu-desktop and dist-upgrade again
<Orgullomoore> mm...I think it already did a bunch of kubuntu stuff with that one
<Orgullomoore> I saw a lot of K's
<jrib> after that is done, dist-upgrade one more time to make sure it says everything is fine, reboot (cross fingers), and dist-upgrade one last time
<Orgullomoore> Jesus, that's a lot of dist-upgrades
<Orgullomoore> hmm..and what do you recommend to get my soundcard back up?
<jrib> well lets see what happens after the reboot
<Orgullomoore> mkay, can I skip the kubuntu-desktop part for now?
<jrib> sure
<Orgullomoore> so am I to run another dist-upgrade or just reboot?
<jrib> just dist-upgrade once to make sure it's done
<jrib> it should say everything is okay
<Orgullomoore> ok
<Orgullomoore> 3 upgraded, 7 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jrib> k, let it do that
<Orgullomoore> k
<jrib> well, make sure the 2 to remove aren't important of course
<Orgullomoore> k, it's done
<jrib> k, now if you try again, does it say everything is ok?
<Orgullomoore> everything is 0
<jrib> k, reboot
<Orgullomoore> k, see ya on the other side (hopefully)
<OrgulloKmoore> hmm..well here I am
<jrib> good
<OrgulloKmoore> xchat's working...before it was just squares
<OrgulloKmoore> but..the soundcard is not :D
<jrib> oh
<jrib> dist-upgrade still shows nothing?
<jrib> what sound card?
<OrgulloKmoore> E: Couldn't find package dist-upgrade
<OrgulloKmoore> E: Couldn't find package dist-upgrade
<jrib> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OrgulloKmoore> that's it
<OrgulloKmoore> yeah, 0's
<jrib> k
<jrib> alsamixer  shows pcm is not muted and master is not muted?
<OrgulloKmoore> yeah, nothing's muted
<OrgulloKmoore> xmms actually gives me a soundcard error...it doesn't just not emit sound
<jrib> aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav    does not work?
<OrgulloKmoore> jrib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26540/
<jrib> OrgulloKmoore: sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base
<jrib> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> I'm not that great at debugging sound, but you can try reinstalling alsa and the tips above.  And try #ubuntu.  I don't know if it would help but you can see if there are any options in system -> preferences -> sounds too
<OrgulloKmoore> hmpf, looks like I've got some troubleshooting to do, that didn't work, jrib
<OrgulloKmoore> well you've been a great help
<OrgulloKmoore> one last question...how do I change the screen resolution?
<jrib> check bugs.ubuntu.com for similar issues too
<OrgulloKmoore> everything's all tiny
<jrib> OrgulloKmoore: system -> preferences -> screen resolution  list what you want?
<OrgulloKmoore> well I'm on KDE, remember? not the same...
<jrib> oh right
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> try #kubuntu?
<jrib> if the gui app doesn't list what you want, see:
<jrib> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OrgulloKmoore> k, thanks
<OrgulloKmoore> uh..now firefox is randomly closing when I open links :*
<OrgulloKmoore> (
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-22
<jrib> harlemtech: hi
<harlemtech> hey thanx for responding
<jrib> harlemtech: can you repeat your error here, so I have it for reference?  What is the output of 'uname -a'?
<harlemtech> Ok
<harlemtech> I wanted to put beryl on my feisty fawn, and it instructed me to go to restricted manager but it wont open
<harlemtech> I'm new to ubuntu
<jrib> didn't you have a different error before?  about restricted-modules?
<harlemtech> yes
<jrib> what was it?
<harlemtech> every time I go to restricted manager it tells me this: You need to install the package  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server for this program to work.
<jrib> ok
<jrib> now open a terminal
<harlemtech> please bare with me I'm not a good typist
<jrib> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> and type the following and press enter:  uname -a
<jrib> then give me the output
<harlemtech> okay
<harlemtech> Linux unbuntu 2.6.20-16-server #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:26:23 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<harlemtech> Linux unbuntu 2.6.20-16-server #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:26:23 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<harlemtech> Linux unbuntu 2.6.20-16-server #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:26:23 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<harlemtech> sorry bout that
<jrib> just once is enough :)
<jrib> harlemtech: are you running a server?
<jrib> on your machine
<harlemtech> I guess
<jrib> harlemtech: what are you serving?
<harlemtech> yes
<harlemtech> nothing yet
<jrib> ah ok, as long as you understand
<harlemtech> got some ideas for later
<jrib> ok, now do this command and pastebin what you see: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harlemtech> tell me what I'm doing
<harlemtech> slower
<harlemtech> in need of coffee
<jrib> do this command: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<harlemtech> okay
<harlemtech> paste it where?
<jrib> visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<harlemtech> what do I put in syntax
<jrib> anything
<jrib> ah I've just discovered, that there is not a linux-restricted-modules package for the -server kernel
<jrib> so you should probably use -generic or whatever is appropriate
<harlemtech> please instrruct me how
<harlemtech> instruct me how
<jrib> what cpu do you have?
<harlemtech> how do i find thta out
<harlemtech> that out
<jrib> harlemtech: when did you purchase your computer?
<harlemtech> its some bootlegged machine thqat someone gave to me
<harlemtech> built by some idiot
<jrib> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<harlemtech> thanx
<harlemtech> model           : 2
<harlemtech> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
<jrib> ok
<jrib> now do this command:  sudo aptitude install linux-image-generic
<harlemtech> okay
<jrib> finished?
<harlemtech> yes
<jrib> any errors?
<harlemtech> Reading package lists... Done
<harlemtech> Building dependency tree
<harlemtech> Reading state information... Done
<harlemtech> Reading extended state information
<harlemtech> Initializing package states... Done
<harlemtech> Building tag database... Done
<harlemtech> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<harlemtech>   linux-image-generic
<jrib> do not paste here
<harlemtech> 0 packages upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<harlemtech> Need to get 24.5kB of archives. After unpacking 53.2kB will be used.
<harlemtech> Writing extended state information... Done
<harlemtech> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main linux-image-generic 2.6.20.16.28.1 [24.5kB] 
<harlemtech> Fetched 24.5kB in 0s (44.4kB/s)
<harlemtech> Selecting previously deselected package linux-image-generic.
<harlemtech> (Reading database ... 111474 files and directories currently installed.)
<harlemtech> Unpacking linux-image-generic (from .../linux-image-generic_2.6.20.16.28.1_i386.deb) ...
<harlemtech> Setting up linux-image-generic (2.6.20.16.28.1) ..
<harlemtech> okay
<jrib> harlemtech: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in the future please
<jrib> harlemtech: ok, now: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<harlemtech> okay sorry
<harlemtech> it's doing something
<harlemtech> okay it's finished
<jrib> now reboot and choose the latest -generic kernel from your grub menu
<harlemtech> how do i do that
<jrib> when your computer boots, it should display the grub menu or tell you to press ESC if you want to see it
<harlemtech> and which to choose, how would i know whats the latest?
<jrib> you'll only have one that says "generic"
<jrib> and the latest would be the one with the biggest number
<harlemtech> okay
<harlemtech> thanx so much
<harlemtech> jrib problem didnt go away
<jrib> harlemtech: what is the output of 'uname -a'
<harlemtech> Linux unbuntu 2.6.20-16-server #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:26:23 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jrib> you didn't choose generic
<harlemtech> it gave me no option
<harlemtech> it just rebooted and prompt me to put in my user name
<harlemtech> and passwd
<jrib> you need to press ESC then
<jrib> oh wait maybe this thing has lilo
<jrib> you did a server install?
<harlemtech> yes
<jrib> what does this command return:
<jrib> ls /boot/grub
<harlemtech> default     e2fs_stage1_5  jfs_stage1_5  menu.lst~       reiserfs_stage1_5  stage2
<harlemtech> device.map  fat_stage1_5   menu.lst      minix_stage1_5  stage1             xfs_stage1_5
<jrib> maybe you do have grub...
<jrib> reboot and press ESC
<jrib> when it is booting
<harlemtech> when i see the ubuntu logo
<jrib> it should say "press ESC to see menu"...  But if you can't get to the menu, return and ask in #ubuntu, I have to go now
<jrib> before taht
<harlemtech> press esc when?
<jrib> when it starts booting
<harlemtec1> can someone help me in here?
<jrib> harlemtec1: hi
<jrib> did you manage to boot into the generic kernel?
<harlemtec1> #ubuntu-effects I get no response
<harlemtec1> yes
<harlemtec1> hey jrib
<jrib> and you enabled the restricted nvidia drivers ok then?
<harlemtec1> now you lost me
<jrib> did restricted drivers manager work for you?
<harlemtec1> now when I put in command glxinfo | grep direct I get No
<harlemtec1> direct rendering no
<jrib> did restricted drivers manager work for you?
<harlemtec1> Jrib?
<harlemtec1>  you there?
<jrib> yes
<harlemtec1> tell me what to do to
<jrib> did restricted drivers manager work for you?
<jrib> you need to answer this question
<harlemtec1> it says that: Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<jrib> what video card do you have?
<harlemtec1> dont know
<jrib> lspci
<harlemtec1> how do I find out
<harlemtec1> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<harlemtec1> is that it
<jrib> yes
<jrib> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> you need to read that, I've never played with an ati card on linux
<harlemtec1> okay so I have a nvidia
<jrib> you just showed me a line taht said you had an ati
<harlemtec1> okay but the link says it's for Nvidia
<harlemtec1> the one you pasted
<jrib> no it doesn't
<jrib> it has both
<harlemtec1> thanx, sorry got an head ache, didnt see it
<harlemtec1> is this problem: NO_PUBKEY 2EB C26B60C5A2783
<harlemtec1> Jrib you get that?
<jrib> harlemtec1: can you provide some context for taht error?
<harlemtec1> where you want me to paste it
<jrib> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harlemtec1> you got that?
<jrib> what is the url?
<harlemtec1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrib> are you serious?
<harlemtec1> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<harlemtec1> don't understand?
<jrib> go to medibuntu.org and read the instructions there
<harlemtec1> You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<harlemtec1> harlemtech@unbuntu:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<jrib> you missed a step when you enabled medibuntu repos
<harlemtec1> how do I fix it
<jrib> the medibuntu.org website has 2 commands and you did not do the second one
<harlemtec1> how do I fix it?
<jrib> do the second command
<harlemtec1> what is it
<jrib> medibuntu.org
<harlemtec1> dont understand
<jrib> visit medibuntu.org in your browser and click on "repository howto".  Didn't you do this before to add the medibuntu repos in the first place?
<harlemtec1> man I had a dist of dapper drake, and I upgraded all the way to feisty, I cant remember have of the things I did. lol
<harlemtec1> man I had a disc of dapper drake, and I upgraded all the way to feisty, I cant remember have of the things I did. lol
<harlemtec1> jrib?
<jrib> yes?
<harlemtec1> I'm gettin another error
<harlemtec1> Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/free Packag                                            es (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_feisty_free_binary-i386_Pack
<jrib> what do you think that means just by reading it?
<harlemtec1> Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/non-free Pa                                            ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_feisty_non-free_binary-i                                            386_Packages)
<harlemtec1> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/non-free Pa                                            ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_feisty_non-free_binary-i                                            386_Packages)
<jrib> stop
<jrib> "Duplicate sources.list entry"
<jrib> you have a duplicate entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<harlemtec1> what  do I do?
<jrib> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> remove the duplicate entry
<harlemtec1> how?
<jrib> it's  text file
<jrib> you delete the text that's a duplicate
<jrib> and this resulted because I am guessing you ran both commands at medibuntu.org instead of just the second one
<jrib> harlemtec1:  pastebin your sources.list when you are done
<harlemtec1> okay Im going to finish this tomorrow, thanx so much
<jrib> ok
<harlemtech> Jrib
<harlemtech> you available?
<harlemtech> Jrib you there?
<jrib> harlemtech: hi
<harlemtech> hey Jrib
<harlemtech> was in a meeting
<jrib> k
<jrib> harlemtech: what's up?  did you sort out the issue from yesterday?
<harlemtech> nope
<jrib> harlemtech: want to try to fix it?
<harlemtech> I got the beryl installed, I see it on my system tools but it doesnt work
<harlemtech> how do I edit that duplicated entry that you told me before
<jrib> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> pastebin what you see
<harlemtech> how do i get to pastebin
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* nalioth checks jribs oil level.
<harlemtech> jrib you got that
<jrib> harlemtech: nope, you have to give me the url you got after you hit "submit"
<harlemtech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26786/
<jrib> harlemtech: ok, you see the last line at the bottom?  It says "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free", delete it
<harlemtech> okay done
<harlemtech> what next?
<jrib> save the file and exit
<jrib> then run "sudo apt-get update"
<harlemtech> still get duplicate sources
<jrib> harlemtech: ok
<jrib> pastebin the error
<harlemtech> okay
<harlemtech> I think I did sudo apt-get too premature, I ran it again
<nalioth> jrib: you ARE a machine.
* jrib reboots nalioth 
<harlemtech> now I put in the command sudo apt-get install, right?
<nalioth> jrib: got time to help me with beryl/compiz/whatever all that fancy stuff is?
<jrib> nalioth: do I pass your turing test?  I don't know too much about it, but you can try me
<nalioth> ah, you seem to know everything, i just thought i'd keep you in practice here  :)
<harlemtech> you get that jrib
<jrib> harlemtech: 'sudo apt-get update'
<harlemtech> did that
<jrib> did you get errors?
<harlemtech> no, it fetched the packages
<jrib> ok, then that error is gone
<harlemtech> what do I do next
<jrib> what do you want to do?
<harlemtech> get beryl to work
<jrib> did you install it through synaptic?
<harlemtech> no apt-get
<jrib> ok, can you run 'beryl-manager'
<harlemtech> yes
<jrib> do you get an emerald in your notification area?
<harlemtech> yes
<jrib> harlemtech: right click on it, select window manager, beryl   what happens
<harlemtech> hold on whats the notification area?
<jrib> the thing by the time with all the icons
<harlemtech> I only have a red diamond icon, that says beryl manager no emerald
<jrib> yes, that is what I mean
<jrib> yeah i guess emerald is green huh
<harlemtech> but emerald theme manager is in >systems>Preferences
<jrib> ok
<jrib> harlemtech: right click on the red diamond, select window manager, beryl   what happens
<harlemtech> my whole screen flickered
<harlemtech> it closes my windows and then when i go back to window manager, beryl, it's switched back metacity
<jrib> harlemtech: try #ubuntu-effects, I haven't seen that before
<harlemtech> okay
<harlemtech> thanx alot
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-23
<harlemtech> I just installed ubuntustudio and my Resolution is stuck in 640X480, any help?
<harlemtech> I changed my video Card also
<harlemtech> jrib
<harlemtech> are you there?
<nalioth> harlemtech: /msg ubotu fixres
<harlemtech> how do I use that?
<nalioth> ubotu is a help bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a help bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nalioth> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<harlemtech> Hey Jrib
<harlemtech> I changed my video card, but my resolution is stuck 640X480
<harlemtech> also I did a reinstall, so now I have unbuntustudio
<harlemtech> can anyone help?
<jrib> harlemtech: you can get help with ubuntustudio at #ubuntustudio .  But if system -> preferences -> screen resolution does not list your desired resolution you should do:
<jrib> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<harlemtech> whats !fixres
<harlemtech> ?
<jrib> it makes ubotu talk
<jrib> read what he said
<harlemtech> okay but now I have ubuntustudio does it matter?
<jrib> I've never used ubuntustudio, but I assume it is the same
<jrib> you can ask in #ubuntustudio too if you want
<harlemtech> okay thanx
<harlemtech> jrib what's the command to find out what video card you have?
<jrib> lspci
<harlemtech> VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+] , do you know if this can be the problem?
<jrib> harlemtech: ask for help in #ubuntustudio, I have to go now
<harlemtech> okay thanx
<nalioth> jrib: i sent him !fixres yesterday
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-24
<_gpg_> hi
<jrib> _gpg_: alright, want to try a couple of things, so less traffic here
<_gpg_> ok
<_gpg_> ty
<jrib> what does this return: lsof | grep config.dat
<_gpg_> nothing
<_gpg_> just a new empty ligne
<jrib> you don't have synaptic or anything else like that still running right?
<_gpg_> nothing for sure
<jrib> sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libsqlite0    succeed?
<_gpg_> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove libsqlite0 which isn't installed.
<jrib> well it claims something else is using the file... does the error persist after reboot?
<_gpg_> havent reboot yet, let me try ok ?
<jrib> k
<_gpg_> ty
<taa> hi again
<taa> i've just rebooted
<taa>  LANGUAGE=en_US sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libsqlite0
<taa> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove libsqlite0 which isn't installed.
<jrib> try to install now
<taa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27008/
<jrib> apt-get install libsqlite0   still fails?
<taa> yes
<jrib> same error correct? debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<taa> oh wait
<taa> seems to work let me check
<taa> at lest the install doesnt fail this time
<jrib> try qt4-designer again now
<taa> hi again
<taa> it works
<taa> ty a lot :)
<jrib> great
<taa> really ty :)
<darwich> ..
<jrib> pastebin your current xorg.conf
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darwich> how do i open my xorg file ? :i
<jrib> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darwich> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27031/
<jrib> ok now you need to add the DontZap option to the ServerFlags section:
<jrib> Section "ServerFlags"
<jrib>     Option "DontZap"
<jrib> EndSection
<jrib> 
<jrib> you need to add those three lines
<darwich> What do they do ?
<darwich> exastly
<jrib> disables ctrl-alt-backspace
<jrib> ...
<jrib> I wonder if he needs "true" in there
<jrib> oh guess not
<darwich> it didnt work ?
<darwich> jrib :
<jrib> did you save the file?
<darwich> Section "ServerFlags"
<darwich>      	Option		"DontZap"
<darwich> EndSection
<darwich> yes
<jrib> it doesn't work after you restarted X?
<jrib> the file only gets read when X starts
<darwich> eeeh
<darwich> wait then -.-'
<jrib> heh, guess it still did not work
<darwich> Still working -.-'
<jrib> darwich: pastebin your current xorg.conf
<darwich> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darwich> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27034/
<jrib> which keys are you pressing?
<darwich> CTRL + ALT + Backspace ?
<darwich> the keys to restart X ?
<darwich> and btw .. cant i just change them to something else then ? :P
<jrib> let me try here
<jrib> it works fine here
<darwich> Hmm s:
<darwich> Well
<darwich> cant i change the keys then ?
<jrib> darwich: put serverflags higher up
<jrib> move the three lines to before your   Section "Screen"
<darwich> Section "Monitor"
<darwich> 	Identifier	"PHILIPS 107E"
<darwich> 	Option		"DPMS"
<darwich> EndSection
<darwich> Section "ServerFlags"
<darwich>      	Option		"DontZap"
<darwich> EndSection
<darwich> Section "Screen"
<jrib> yes ok
<jrib> save
<darwich> im gonna try again
<darwich> still not working -.-'
<jrib> you let X restart and then tried?
<darwich> Yes
<darwich> Does have anything to do with that i'm on XGL ?
<jrib> weird, I don't know why it doesn't work.  I copied and pasted teh same lines here
<jrib> darwich: maybe, try turning that off
<darwich> Well .. cant i just change the keyes then ?
<jrib> try #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> I don't know of a way to change them
<darwich> im trying in other channel now =)
<darwich> Thanks for your time anyway =)
<darwich> can anybody help me find my Fake windows root ?
<darwich> cdrlb : Hmm .. Now i found the folder where my WoW is in ..
<darwich> but when i try to run WoW with the command " display=0 WoW.exe " it says " bash: WoW.exe: command not found
<darwich> "
<jrib> darwich: it should be something like 'wine wow.exe'
<darwich> YES
<darwich> it worked
<darwich> but .. Still 5 fps :(
<darwich> or less ..
<darwich> it was " display=0 wine WoW.exe " .. right ?
<jrib> i've never played wow
<jrib> so I couldn't tell you
<darwich> Okey .. Np =)
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-06-16
<SynthroidMan> http://synthroid.co.uk/
<emma> When will the next class be?
<madeddie> i read something on the motu mailinglist about the 26th
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-06-17
<madeddie> can an op mention the upcoming session in the topic?
<madeddie> next session: Thursday June 26 10:00 UTC , perhaps with title ""Effectively using and interpreting apport retraces." or link
<pleia2> madeddie: can you drop a note to the mailing list for that?
<pleia2> madeddie: and add to wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Open Week is over, thanks for participating! | Information and Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | Next session: Thursday June 26 10:00 UTC , perhaps with title "Effectively using and interpreting apport retraces."
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Open Week is over, thanks for participating! | Information and Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | Next session: Thursday June 26 10:00 UTC: "Effectively using and interpreting apport retraces."
<pleia2> heh, there
<persia> pleia2: Sorry.  I forgot to update the list :)
<pleia2> persia: no problem, that's what I'm here for ;)
<madeddie> pleia2, actually, i got it from the mailinglist :)
<pleia2> madeddie: sorry, I was talking about the ubuntu-classroom mailing list :)
<madeddie> i like the "Thursday June 26 10:00 UTC" format, if you feed it to 'date' it gives back the time in your own itmezone :)
<madeddie> pleia2, ah, ok, not on that yet :)
<pleia2> madeddie: mind forwarding it?
<madeddie> to you or the list?
<pleia2> only posts by registered people are allowed, but I'll let it through
<pleia2> the list
<pleia2> ubuntu-classroom@lists.ubuntu.com
<madeddie> i'll get on it now anyway
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<madeddie> i've just begun packaging some apps again, i used to do that for debian, since i'm using ubuntu now, might as well start there :) never actually did have the stamina to go through with the NM process
<madeddie> so, hanging around here because there's always something to learn ;)
 * pleia2 still packages for debian
<pleia2> aaand will probably enter NM soon
<madeddie> nice
<madeddie> i stopped packaging for the general public and just kept a private repository for me and my customers
<pleia2> I do it for work - so we do have our internal repositories, but my boss really likes giving back, so we have a DD on staff and I maintain a couple packages in debian that our customers use
<pleia2> works out well, I do Debian development at work, Ubuntu stuff in my free time :)
<madeddie> uhuh :)
<madeddie> i like the whole "work with ubuntu, change something -> debian -> ubuntu, get your changes from the main repositories" :)
<madeddie> must say though, i used to simply package and hand off to my sponsor
<madeddie> never really worked much with the BTS and now with launchpad, more things to learn ;)
<madeddie> i guess it's good to follow procedure though, keeps things organized
<madeddie> ah, bugger, forgot i've got the list in digest mode :)
<pleia2> heh, I still panic a bit when someone submits a bug against a package of mine in debian - they really need to get that web interface project done
<pleia2> I mean its leet and all to have it all done through email, but ugh :P
 * pleia2 likes launchpad a lot more
<madeddie> launchpad is neat and huge, i need to learn a bit more about it, will do it while trying to get a package into universe :)
<madeddie> pleia2, is the list actively moderated?
<pleia2> madeddie: yes
<madeddie> k ;)
<madeddie> anyway, i forwarded it
<pleia2> thank you :) I just dropped a note to James to see if he could add -classroom to his contacts list for those announcements
<pleia2> and he just replied saying "sure" - yay :)
<james_w> hi pleia2
<pleia2> oh hey james_w :)
 * pleia2 didn't realize you were on irc
<madeddie> hehehe
<madeddie> big brother is always watching
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-06-18
<Tim20> im trying to build 2 deb packages, when running dpkg-buildpackage on the second, i get the error "dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for <lib from first deb>". i've tried making a postinst file on the first deb to run ldconfig, and i've tried making the first deb via checkinstall, but neither method worked.
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-06-21
<MrRich> Hello
<MrRich> is there a chat room for beginners?
<jrib> Hi MrRich, beginners are welcome in #ubuntu
<aeGIs> Please teach Ubuntu
<madeddie> hehe
<aeGIs> I am ready to be taught ubuntu
 * aeGIs is standing by.
<jrib> aeGIs: hi
<jrib> aeGIs: #ubuntu is the place to go for help.  There aren't any scheduled classes at the moment
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-06-22
<elky> Flannel, he's gone quiet, is he talking to you privately?
<Flannel> Nope
<Flannel> I wonder if he thought we were just trying to shut him up
<elky> then he's never going to get help. not much we can do about it
<SeaPhor> well i am interested in learning all i can,,, if welcome here
<SeaPhor> ok, thank you , sorry to have barged in, just saw this and have insatiable need to learn , g'night
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Always welcome, yes.
<Flannel> SeaPhor: although, this channel tends to be lower volume than #ubuntu itself
<SeaPhor> Flannel, ?
<Flannel> SeaPhor: What?
<SeaPhor> i'm sorry,, i am confused,,, maybe i am in wrong place,
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Where do you think you're trying to be?
<SeaPhor> my mistake,,, i saw a response to someone else and joined this hoping to learn more
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Right, You're welcome to stick around and see whatever transpires.  But its a fairly low volume channel.
<SeaPhor> ok,,,
<SeaPhor> so questions are ok,,, ??
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Of course.  Although you might get answers sooner in #ubuntu
<SeaPhor> granted, and i am not 1 of those that spam my query every 10 lines,,,
<SeaPhor> i have config'd ssh to work and now have vnc -via (thru ssh)  working great,,, now i am trying to get vssftpd working but it gives users total access to my whole box,,, how do i limit users to their own home dir?
<SeaPhor> *vsftpd
<afallenhope> SeaPhor: you're a cutie
<afallenhope> lol
<afallenhope> sorry just had to
<afallenhope> Anyone know if you can have ubuntu and fedora share the same /home partition?
<SeaPhor> you scare me afallenhope
<afallenhope> you love me don't even lie
<madeddie> SeaPhor, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<SeaPhor> madeddie, Thank You! you are my new hero! that was perfectly what i wanted and needed
<SeaPhor> madeddie, I just realized that I dont know how to monitor the ftp, other than netstat and things like that, i installed ftpmonitor from synaptics but cant get it to start,,, any help? or better suggestions on monitoring?
<madeddie> SeaPhor, what do you want to monitor exactly? and ftpmonitor is a KDE applet, if you're running gnome it won't work just out of the box
<SeaPhor> ahahh thanks madeddie ... just want to watch ftp and ssh thaffic on this box, and log it if possible
<madeddie> ehm
<SeaPhor> *traffic
<madeddie> all traffic? or just logins?
<SeaPhor> all if possible
<madeddie> all traffic? you would have to set up a sniffer
<madeddie> although i don't really see the use for that unless you're building a hackertrap honeybox
<SeaPhor> ohh, just when logged and what they accessed
<madeddie> ah, i guess most would be in /var/log/daemon.log and /var/log/auth.log
<madeddie> just grep those for ftp and ssh
<madeddie> ftpwho shows who is logged in right now, although i'm not sure vsftpd works with that
<SeaPhor> cool, thanks for all your help madeddie
<madeddie> sure thing
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-15
<wWales> where can i catch a log of these sessions? :)
<ikt> !log
<ubot2> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - See also !OpenWeek
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-16
<picklesworth> Hey everybody! Quick packaging question: Does it matter what kind of values I throw into the XS-VCs-Bzr field in debian/control ? For example, could I put lp:my-branch-alias, or a path to the project's code section?
<picklesworth> (Rather than a specific branch)
<joaopinto> picklesworth, this channel is not for packaging questions, try #ubuntu-motu instead
<picklesworth> Oops. Thanks for explaining that, jaopinto :)
<joaopinto> np :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-17
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 18th June @ 18:00 UTC: Packaging kde4 apps/plasmoids || 25th June @ 00:00 UTC: Testing your packages using pbuilder || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<Bassoon28607>  Hi .. anyone got time to help a newbie with a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-18
<waters> d after i get to 60% tells me it's an input/output error ... so .. i can use the thing from fedora to make a live os on my flash drive ... boot that way .. but .. I cant get it to run in safe mode ... dont know how
<hullap_> will the logs be uploaded anywhere?
<nalioth> !logs
<ubot2> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - See also !OpenWeek
<hullap_> cool, thanks nalioth
<nalioth> :)
<waters> I have just installed ubuntu .. However i am having a problem with it. I used the unetbootin-windows to make a usb install drive, and download from ftp. Everything worked great. When i boot for the the first time. Blanks screen.
<joaopinto> waters, the support channel is #ubuntu
<waters> yeah .. im in it .. just not alot of support ..
<pARAd0X85> hi
<pARAd0X85> what's the time now in UTC ?
<pARAd0X85> 17:00
<pARAd0X85> so I should wait one hour !
<pleia2> yes, the next class is in one hour :)
<Rail> date --utc ;)
<pARAd0X85> jeu. juin 18 18:02:11 UTC 2009
<pARAd0X85> Rail: thanks, I have learnt something now !
<Rail> pARAd0X85: you are welcome :)
<jumpingjack> hello
<pARAd0X85> so
<jumpingjack> so?
<pARAd0X85> everybody here ?
<pARAd0X85> it is time !
<pARAd0X85> where is our teacher ?
<pleia2> here we go :)
<JontheEchidna> heh, thought it was in an hour. stupid daylight savings
<JontheEchidna> Hello all, and welcome to my packaging training session.
<neversfelde> :)
<JontheEchidna> Packaging simple KDE apps and plasma widgets (plasmoids) is quite easy.
<JontheEchidna> Today I am going to walk you through packaging an example plasmoid and answer some questions afterwards.
<JontheEchidna> The plasmoid I chose for today is the Plasmaboard plasma widget (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Plasmaboard?content=101822)
<JontheEchidna> this is a virtual keyboard applet
<JontheEchidna> To start things off, just hit the first download button and save the file as "plasma-widget-plasmaboard_0.51.orig.tar.gz"
<JontheEchidna> Next, navigate to the directory you saved it in and run "tar -xvf plasma-widget-plasmaboard_0.51.orig.tar.gz"
<JontheEchidna> For good measure, we can rename the resulting directory to plasma-widget-plasmaboard-0.51 using "mv plasmaboard plasma-widget-plasmaboard-0.51"
<JontheEchidna> Now we're all set. Almost. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> As you may or may not know, packaging an application involves making a set of rules for the packaging application.
<JontheEchidna> These rules are contained in a "debian" directory that we place inside the program's folder.
<JontheEchidna> I have an unfilled skeleton debian dir that we can use here: http://www.2shared.com/file/6363052/c020b794/debiantar.html (Click the "click here" link near the bottom of the blue box)
<JontheEchidna> extract that with tar -xvf and copy the debian directory over to the source directory.
<JontheEchidna> now I'll wait for everybody to catch up
<JontheEchidna> Now we can get started packaging.
<JontheEchidna> cd to the debian directory
<JontheEchidna> You'll see 5 files
<JontheEchidna> these contain the info that the devscripts use to build the package
<JontheEchidna> First off, open the "changelog" file with nano/kate/vim/emacs or whatever text editor you like.
<JontheEchidna> We want to make it look like:
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-plasmaboard (0.51-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low
<JontheEchidna> * Initial release.
<JontheEchidna>  -- Your Name <your@email.www>  Thu, 13 Dec 2007 17:00:00 +0000
<JontheEchidna> From our skeleton file, I gave the package a name (plasma-widget-plasmaboard) and a version (0.51)
<JontheEchidna> The bottom line you'd fill in yourself ;-)
<lex79> hi JontheEchidna :P
<JontheEchidna> \o
<neversfelde> Questions later?
<JontheEchidna> I can take questions now in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
 * nellery can paste them for you if you want
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Oh, we also want to close a "needs-packaging" bug when we make new packages
<JontheEchidna> * Initial release. (LP: #bugnumbergoeshere)
<JontheEchidna> currently plasmaboard doesn't have a bug, but that'd need to change before this package could be uploaded to ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> debian/compat: this file just contains a compatiblity level which tells the devscripts how to behave. For this package we want '7'.
<JontheEchidna> <neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I always wonder what to do, if there is a wrong directory layout after unpacking the source. Am I allowed to rename the directory manually?
<nellery> Question: I always wonder what to do, if there is a wrong directory layout after unpacking the source. Am I allowed to rename the directory manually?
<JontheEchidna> eheh
<nellery> you can probably handle it on your own :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I don't think its too evil to just rename the directory after you extract it and repack it
<JontheEchidna> though I generally just rename it locally, make my package, then build the package without changing the orig
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, compat we dont' need to touch for now, so continuing
<JontheEchidna> Control is where a lot of the magic happens. Open that up in your text editor next.
<JontheEchidna> Let's go over each field:
<JontheEchidna> Source: this is the name of the source package; in this case: plasma-widget-plasmaboard
<JontheEchidna> I should note that the debian/kubuntu standard for naming plasmoids is plasma-widget-x
<JontheEchidna> <kervel> JontheEchidna: about renaming files : when you just go mess around in the "upstream" source by hand when creating a package, you have to redo that on every release , right ?
<JontheEchidna> you'd generally have to rename the directory each time you updated the package, but for source code changes we have patch systems
<JontheEchidna> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> - all packages in universe have this Maintainer field.
<JontheEchidna> XSBC-original-maintainer is where you put your info
<JontheEchidna> Build-Depends: what the source needs to be built (successfully) We will want what's already there plus pkg-kde-tools, which has various tools for building kde packages and kdelibs5-dev, which contains the development files that all KDE apps need.
<JontheEchidna> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), cdbs, pkg-kde-tools, kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> ^is what it would look like
<JontheEchidna> JontheEchidna> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> I've seen recently that since MOTU is going away, we use a different address for new packages
<JontheEchidna> I've vaguely heard about this, but nothing concrete
<JontheEchidna> <neversfelde> JontheEchidna: which build deps should get a version like debhelper (>= 7). As many as possible?
<JontheEchidna> we generally only do this when its necessary
<JontheEchidna> like when a package won't build with a lesser version
<JontheEchidna> but for debhelper we generally always give a minimum version
<JontheEchidna> Standards-Version - the debian-policy version that this package complies with. Current is 3.8.2. One can always find the lastest version here: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<JontheEchidna> Homepage: simply a link to the projects homepage. (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Plasmaboard?content=101822)
<JontheEchidna> Now for the binary package:
<JontheEchidna> but first a question: <neversfelde> JontheEchidna: so for plasmaboard kdelibs5-dev should be (>=4.2.90) because it does not work with KDE 4.2.4?
<JontheEchidna> yes, that'd be a good idea. for example this would show that it would not be a good idea to backport this to jaunty
<JontheEchidna> and in fact I hadn't thought about that
<JontheEchidna> moving on:
<JontheEchidna> Package - name of the package, for single packages it should be the same as Source.
<JontheEchidna> Architecture: Set this to any, since it can build on any cpu architecture. Packages that don't have to be compiled could use "all"
<JontheEchidna> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends} - the build process calls a script called dh_shlibs which calculates all the dependencies that the package needs to run and replaces them here. For a simple KDE package like this, this should be fine as it is
<JontheEchidna> Description: a short description of what the package contains and underneath that a longer description of the package.
<JontheEchidna> Any questions on control?
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> we place for example Section: kde
<JontheEchidna> oh, forgot that one
<JontheEchidna> yes, section would be kde
<JontheEchidna> which would make this show up in the kde section of package managers
<neversfelde> on the second position, debian sometimes places it after Standards-Version, I guess we are right? :)
<JontheEchidna> The order isn't so important
<JontheEchidna> as long as its in a somewhat normal position
<JontheEchidna> well, for section anyway
<neversfelde> ok
<JontheEchidna> debian/copyright: This file is very, very important. Otherwise chances are that the package won't get past the NEW queue. Every license and copyright holder must be listed. What I do is go around the source: `grep "Copyright" *` and filtering it all out later by directories.
<JontheEchidna> looks to pretty much be Copyright (C) 2009 by Björn Ruberg <bjoern@ruberg-wegener.de>
<JontheEchidna> you'd also fill in some info about the package itself
<JontheEchidna> the creation date, and the license that you're releasing the packaging under (usually the same as the software)
<JontheEchidna> debian/rules: This is where all the magic *really* happens.
<JontheEchidna> This file tells the devscripts how to build the package.
<JontheEchidna> Fortunately, many smart dudes have made pre-made cdbs files which do all that for us.
<JontheEchidna> All we have to do for a simple package such as this is put in the file:
<JontheEchidna> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<JontheEchidna> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<JontheEchidna> (under what is already there)
<JontheEchidna> kde.mk is the file that has all the magic and tells the devscripts how to build the package, but it needs debhelper.mk so we include that also.
<JontheEchidna> kde.mk is from pkg-kde-tools, which is why we have a build-dep on that
<JontheEchidna> and that is pretty much it
<JontheEchidna> Install fakeroot and devscripts next.
<JontheEchidna> Then you can build your package by running "debuild -us -uc", and if all went well it should build the plasmoid and package it.
<JontheEchidna> If you have a GPG key set up you can just do "debuild" but for now making unsigned packages should be sufficient for our purposes.
<JontheEchidna> and I will take questions after I move my laundry on (be back in 3 or so minutes)
<JontheEchidna> eh, laundry's not quite dry yet
<JontheEchidna> once debuild is done doing its thing, go up to the directory above the source directory
<JontheEchidna> and you should have debs
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i *deb
<JontheEchidna> run kbuildsycoca4
<JontheEchidna> and then the plasmoid should appear in the widgets list
<JontheEchidna> this would also be how you package simple KDE apps
<JontheEchidna> more complicated ones that ship their own libraries would require more complicated packaging
<JontheEchidna> but that'd be a whole other session :)
<JontheEchidna> <kervel> JontheEchidna: can you tell a bit about how debuild manages to get all the "to be installed" files in a .deb without touching /usr and so on
<JontheEchidna> the /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk file does all that magic
<JontheEchidna> it tells cmake to install all the files to debian/tmp/ and then it copies all of those into the .deb
<JontheEchidna> <loic-m> Question: plasma widgets don't come with their own icon?
<JontheEchidna> they should. Probably would need to bug upstream about that
<JontheEchidna> <kervel> JontheEchidna: and it does so without doing configure --prefix=debian/tmp (as the prefix is sometimes hardcoded in binaries)
<JontheEchidna> I believe kde.mk gets that stuff from cmake.mk from the cdbs package
<JontheEchidna> Well, that's pretty much all I had for this session
<JontheEchidna> you can find me in #ubuntu-motu or #kubuntu-devel if you have questions, plus I'll probably idle here for a bit
<nellery> thanks for the great session JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<javi> thank you very much :D
<fabrice_sp> thanks JontheEchidna :-)
<neversfelde> thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> One last thing, if you're interested in contributing I'd recommend getting a GPG key and signing the ubuntu code of conduct: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<JontheEchidna> and then get your package into revu
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<loic-m> thanks for the session JontheEchidna
<javi> bye
<kn100> am i interrupting anything?
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-19
<openweek3> testing
<openweek3> hi maco!
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-20
<stas> hi guys, can somebody help me
<stas> I'm trying to get the source of a package
<stas> but it is not available in my current version
<stas> lets say I'm on hardy and the package is from jaunty
<stas> I know the package almost has no dependencies
<stas> so I would like to build a package for hardy
<stas> how do I do to get the sources, apt-get source X is not hepful
<maxb> stas: This really isn't the right channel (it's for scheduled events, not general questions) but you probably want pull-lp-source
<stas> maxb: sorry, i got it
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 25th June @ 00:00 UTC: Testing your packages using pbuilder || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-21
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0901/AutoDesktopTesting
<ikt> in the log
<ikt> A How-To guide is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Desktop/HowToUseTestingLibrary
<ikt> that wiki isn't loading :(
<firsttimer> anyone around? need help
<firsttimer> first timeer, just installed ubuntu
<firsttimer> and its gone to the username screen
<firsttimer> I have not yet created a username, nor password, so I am officially STUCK!
<firsttimer> anyone can offer guidance?
<nhandler> firsttimer: Try #ubuntu for support
<firsttimer> thanks matey
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-21
<removido>  Kaffeine only has sound and black screen. I installed xine-ui and it works ok. Why?has not "xine config parameters" option in menu, driver nvidia 173 in kubuntu lucid
<removido>  Kaffeine only has sound and black screen. I installed xine-ui and it works ok. Why?has not "xine config parameters" option in menu, kde4.4.
<removido> ok
<removido> please
<removido> bye
<ronaldo_> hello
<ronaldo_> hello
<ronaldo_> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-23
<qwebirc12673> Is the session on C# tomorrow?
<qwebirc12673> no one?
<sebner> qwebirc12673: today
<qwebirc12673> hey classbot
<qwebirc12673> k thanks sebner!
<sebner> qwebirc12673: and tomorrow and on friday ;)
<sebner> np
<oneDoRa> its in 5 more hours right?
<sebner> oneDoRa: 20 UTC so yes
<oneDoRa> thanks
<qwebirc45340> Hi
<Raven|Away> isn't it past 20:00 GMT ?
<oneDoRa> type GMT time on google :D
<Raven|Away> ah of course.. winter/summertime really messes up my idea of international times
<oneDoRa> lol
<pleia2> it's UTC, not GMT
<juju2143> :O
<juju2143> it:s 19:17 GMY now
<juju2143> GMT*
<pedro3005> pleia2, I think UTC = GMT, no?
<juju2143> yes
<oneDoRa> i thought UTC or GMT dont make much of a difference
<juju2143> I think so
<oneDoRa> time to google lol
<pedro3005> 	7:18pm Wednesday (GMT) - Time in GMT
<pedro3005> after googling 'utc time'
<oneDoRa> yeh they are the same according to wiki lol
<pleia2> ah, ok :)
<oneDoRa> minor differences lol
<pleia2> anyway, juju2143's class is in 40 minutes
<oneDoRa> cool
<juju2143> good.
<pleia2> and classbot will change the topic when it's time :)
<juju2143> lol
 * directhex wonders what to expect
<zkriesse> directhex: something
<zkriesse> always expect something
<juju2143> :P
<directhex> as long as everything's restricted to sensible advice like "install mono-devel and libgtk2.0-cil-dev and monodevelop", i can go play videogames
<zkriesse> meaning?
<directhex> meaning "i like videogames more than heckling"
<Raven|Away> Why is the class about C# and not C++ or C, as I'd expect for ubuntu.
<Raven|Away> I like hacking more then videogames, though I can't say I'm not addicted to both ;-)
<zkriesse> hey guys...take this to #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<pleia2> zkriesse: this session will be an unmoderated one, by request of the instructor
<directhex> Raven|Away, why not? and c# has more representation in a default ubuntu system than c++
<zkriesse> pleia2: cool
<pleia2> Raven|Away: if we have someone who can teach C++ or C, I'd be delighted to add them to the schedule :)
<pleia2> this channel welcomes a huge spectrum of contributors for classes, just because we have one class does not mean we're promoting it to the exclusion of others, it just means that someone volunteered to do it
<directhex> three day class though, i'm impressed
<pleia2> so *please* if you have interest in doing a class, let me know or drop by #ubuntu-classroom-backstage where the rest of the classroom volunteers hang out :)
<directhex> i could do a class on c shar... wait a second o_o
<juju2143> hm
<juju2143> and im not even sure if it's 3 days or 32767 days
<juju2143> or just 1 day
<pleia2> juju2143: yeah, just let me know if you need to extend it :) pedro3005 said 3 days was an ok start
<juju2143> ok
<juju2143> yeah that was some basic estimation
<juju2143> oh
<juju2143> 20GMT right?
<oneDoRa> yeh
<juju2143> everyone's ready?
 * pleia2 hrms at classbot
 * juju2143 spanks ClassBot 
<juju2143> oh lol it wasn't opped.
<pleia2> it should auto-op, I'll have to look at why it's not behaving
<pleia2> but please feel free to begin :)
<juju2143> ok.
<juju2143> Welcome to Introduction to C# Day 1 (a.k.a. Programmation I)
<zkriesse> Karvakalle: thank you
<zkriesse> ok pleia2 i'm out
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Current Class: Introduction to C# Day 1
<juju2143> :P
<juju2143> thx pleia2.
<juju2143> As you know, C# is an OOP language (my favorite one :P)
<juju2143> Made by Microsoft as part of .NET Framework, there is a free implementation by Novell called Mono.
<juju2143> Since everyone here appears to have Ubuntu (hence the channel name), We will use mono.
<juju2143> but windows users can take this course as well without any problems.
<juju2143> Also, we will need an IDE. We will use MonoDevelop, but any text editor will do.
<juju2143> So on Ubuntu, you may want to install mono-complete (2.4.4 on Lucid) and monodevelop (2.2.1 on lucid).
<juju2143> If you have questions, you can ask them here or on #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<directhex> (optional: mono 2.6.3 and monodevelop 2.4 for lucid at badgerports.org)
<Cr`eme> Hi
<Cr`eme> :o
<juju2143> directhex, newer versions would be the best, thanks for the link.
<Cr`eme> Darn I haven't been on Ubuntu for a long time...
<juju2143> Cr`eme, hehe.
<Cr`eme> :o
<Cr`eme> I will log on now
<juju2143> Now we will begin with our first Hello World.
<juju2143> Start monodevelop
<juju2143> (and Cr`eme, there is logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<Cr`eme> ok
<Cr`eme> juju
<Cr`eme> where do i get monodevelop?
<directhex> apt:monodevelop
<juju2143> Cr`eme, sudo apt-get install monodevelop mono-complete
<Cr`eme> ok thankyou
<directhex> (you may want to install libgtk2.0-cil-dev as well, for GUI development, it isn't pulled in automatically on lucid)
<Cr`eme> ok
<juju2143> yeah directhex, you need this package, or else you would get problems compiling my GTK# example
<directhex> (it's pulled in automatically with MD 2.4 packages)
<juju2143> ok.
<pedro3005> it says package not found in 9.10
<Cr`eme> darn this is taking forever
<juju2143> pedro3005, hmmm
<pedro3005> there is libgtk2.0-dev
<juju2143> I have 10.04 right now, I can't say
<pedro3005> and libgtk2.0-cil
<juju2143> yeah libgtk2.0-dev
<pedro3005> ok
<directhex> you don't need libgtk2.0-cil-dev on 9.10, it'll just work
<pedro3005> alright, thanks
<juju2143> Also, you may want to install the documentation, it will be useful.
<Cr`eme> i have one more minute left
<juju2143> Or you can check them on Microsoft'S website.
<juju2143> Cr`eme, ?
<Cr`eme> till the instaltion is done
<juju2143> ok i'll continue in one minute.
<Cr`eme> juju2143, is there going to be a day for C++?
<tsimpson> Cr`eme: if someone volunteers to do a session on it
<Cr`eme> oh ok
<oneDoRa> ok i think i am done, LoL how do i check if i got it right
<Cr`eme> ok i am done
<juju2143> ok
<juju2143> Monodevelop should be in Applications > Programmation > MonoDevelop
<oneDoRa> ok done
<Cr`eme> where is aplications?
<Cr`eme> :O
<tsimpson> in Gnome, at the top left of the screen
<juju2143> Cr`eme, do you even use ubuntu?
<Cr`eme> oh lol
<Cr`eme> my bad
<Cr`eme> >_>
<Cr`eme> sorry
<Cr`eme> i had a brain fart
<juju2143> lol np.
<Cr`eme> but there is no program
<Cr`eme> section
<juju2143> hmmm
<pedro3005> sometimes you need to restart gnome, I guess
<juju2143> I have my Ubuntu in French
<Cr`eme> :O
<juju2143> I'm not sure of the English name.
<oneDoRa> it says Programming in my one
<pedro3005> Programming here too
<juju2143> ok it's Programming.
<micahg> Development for me
<Cr`eme> darn
<Cr`eme> for somereason i didnt install it
<Cr`eme> d:
<juju2143> Cr`eme, oh lol.
<pedro3005> try running from the terminal
<Cr`eme> ok
<pleia2> Cr`eme: maybe take this to #ubuntu-classroom-chat to get help so juju2143 can move along with the class for others who are participating?
<Cr`eme> ok
<juju2143> pleia2, yeah good idea.
<Cr`eme> wait
<Cr`eme> i got it
<Cr`eme> it is done installing
<juju2143> ok
<juju2143> now we'll move on.
<oneDoRa> yey!
<Cr`eme> oooh nice program
<Cr`eme> :o
<sopa> I'll program in Dev c++, win32
<sopa> rs
<tsimpson> if we can move general chat to #ubuntu-classroom-chat and keep this channel less cluttered, that will help things move along
<juju2143> sopa, it have c#?
<sopa> yes
<juju2143> good then.
<sopa> I'm in my service computer
<sopa> only windows
<pedro3005> work*
<directhex> monodevelop is available for windows, linux, and mac os. use the os of your choice. any GUI examples will likely relate to how monodevelop behaves.
<pedro3005> :)
<juju2143> sopa, but I'm not sure it would create a project like in monodevelop
<juju2143> also you can use Microsoft Visual Studio.
<juju2143> nearly same thing.
<sopa> I need to install visual studio here
<juju2143> Only difference is the graphical interface creator, MSVC have Windows Forms, while MonoDevelop don't have a Windows forms Editor.
<Cr`eme> juju2143, lets start :o
<juju2143> There is a free version called Visual C# on MS' website.
<juju2143> Now open a new console application.
<sopa> good!
<juju2143> Day 1: Your first console application.
<Cr`eme> where do you open the console application?
<Cr`eme> on monodevelop?
<oneDoRa> ya
<juju2143> in MonoDevelop, File > New > Solution...
<directhex> (File/New/Solution/C# on the left, COnsole Project on the right)
<juju2143> C# > Console Application
<juju2143> yep.
<directhex> enter a project name, hit forward
<Cr`eme> ok then what
<oneDoRa> k
<juju2143> and now in front of your eyes you should see  a sample hello world code.
<juju2143> Let's analyse it.
<Cr`eme> ok
<sopa> ok
<juju2143> The C#compilers works like in Java, the code is semi-compiled.
<pedro3005> It isn't letting me run the code
<juju2143> So it compiles C# in an intermediate code, then interpreted in Mono or .NET Framework.
<sopa> i will go to my cellphone
<sopa> one minute
<pedro3005> I click build, it builds without error, but Run is grayed out
<juju2143> That's why the same binary will work on both Windows and Linux.
<juju2143> pedro3005, hm?
<Cr`eme> :o
<pedro3005> juju2143, in monodevelop
<pedro3005> it doesn't let me run the hello world code
<juju2143> pedro3005, Ctrl-F5?
<pedro3005> nothing happens
<juju2143> check if you have errors in your code
<juju2143> in your error list
<pedro3005> 0
<pedro3005> :/
<pedro3005> I didn't alter it one bit
<directhex> nothing at all in the "application output" panel?
<juju2143> hmmm
<oneDoRa> juju do we need to install any special software to run our c# programs on another os?
<directhex> oneDoRa, you need any kind of .NET framework - so that'd be Microsoft.NET or Mono on Windows, and Mono on Linux/Mac/BSD
<juju2143> oneDoRa, on Windows, .NET Framework (should be already installed in most recent windows)
<juju2143> and mono on the rest
<oneDoRa> oic
<oneDoRa> thanks
<pedro3005> directhex, I see no such panel.. it used to work a couple days ago
<pedro3005> damn it
<juju2143> hmmm
<juju2143> pedro3005, let'smove on ok
<oneDoRa> pedro3005: it should be right bellow your code
<directhex> pedro3005, open a console, go to ~/Projects/solutionname/projectname/bin/Debug and try running "mono projectname.exe" manually
<tsimpson> pedro3005: try View -> Application output
<juju2143> pedro3005, what oneDoRa directhex and tsimpson said.
<directhex> but yes, i agree, support issues in #ubuntu-classroom-chat would help things move along
<juju2143> yeah.
<juju2143> So you have your hello world program.
<juju2143> It outputs "Hello world!".
<juju2143> right?
<directhex> Hello World!
<aduffy70> yes
<oneDoRa> yep
<juju2143> In the middle of your program you will recognize the "Hello World!" string right
<juju2143> Console.WriteLine("Hello World!");
<pedro3005> ok now for some reason it runs
<pedro3005> :)
<juju2143> congrats pedro3005 :P
<juju2143> Now you will wonder, Console.WriteLine would be used for outputting things in the console.
<sopa> Voltei :)
<juju2143> You are right.
<juju2143> So, you know functions, WriteLine is the name, Console is the class in which WriteLine is
<juju2143> strings are in ""s
<directhex> WriteLine is a static method (function, or whatever your favourite language calls it) on the System.Console object. It only needs to say "Console" because the "using System;" line at the top of the code makes it implicit
<juju2143> and you have to finish lines with ;
<pedro3005> sopa, english only in here
<juju2143> directhex, of course
<juju2143> lol you would help me.
<sopa> I forgot how to talk "eu voltei"
<juju2143> Yes, WriteLine is actually called a method because it's in a class.
<PieWai> ok
<juju2143> So we have a namespace, a class and a method in your code.
<juju2143> You see the Main method? We would call it Whateveryoucalledyourproject.MainClass.Main(args)
<juju2143> But if you use using like on the top of the file we will actually call it MainClass.Main(args)
<juju2143> and inside the same class as MainClass we will call it only Main()
<juju2143> So OOP is useful to organize your code.
<juju2143> It's kinda handy.
<juju2143> So on the types.
<juju2143> You see in front of Main the keyword int.
<sirmacik> heh... maybe it'll sound little weird but so far it's syntax looks for me like a mix of perl and python...
<juju2143> So C# is strongly typed, so your function must return an integer.
<tsimpson> I have "public static void Main"
<juju2143> sirmacik, yeah, could be
<juju2143> tsimpson, yeah
<juju2143> right it's void
<juju2143> I changed it for mai
<juju2143> int
<juju2143> errata: you have void
<juju2143> so void tells the fuction that it would return nothing
<juju2143> If you would have int you will have to write a return 0; line at the end.
<juju2143> So you have variables.
<juju2143> At the beginning of the method, the line after Main(), write this: int Answer = 42;
<juju2143> then modify your WriteLine so it would look like this: Console.WriteLine(Answer);
<Pa_trick17> public static void Main()
<Pa_trick17>   {
<Pa_trick17>     System.Console.WriteLine("Hallo Welt!");
<Pa_trick17>   }
<Pa_trick17> between Main() and { ?
<sirmacik> Pa_trick17: yes
<directhex> Pa_trick17, after the {
<sirmacik> oh
<sirmacik> :d
<Pa_trick17> ah, ok thx
<sirmacik> sorry
<directhex> Pa_trick17, the {} says "everything  inside here is part of the Main method"
<juju2143> yeah
<juju2143> after the {
<pedro3005> what does "static" mean? I forgot
<juju2143> pedro3005, well see that later.
<juju2143> Disregard this for now.
<juju2143> Now compile and run, you should see 42.
<juju2143> So.
<juju2143> You know the variables. You can put anything in a variable.
<juju2143> string var = "some string";
<juju2143> int Answer = 42;
<directhex> anything that's of the correct type for that variable, i.e. you can't put "foo" in an int
<juju2143> You can even put your MainClass in a variable.
<juju2143> But you can put a string in a int variable.
<pedro3005> juju2143, the variable type would be what then?
<juju2143> string
<pedro3005> I mean when you put a class in a variable
<juju2143> the calss name
<juju2143> MainClass var = new MainClass();
<directhex> pedro3005, variables are objects. "int" is shorthand for "System.Int32". "string" is shorthand for "System.String". Everything's an object, including your class - and that object's type is whatever the class is called
<PieWai> When would you use a cinstruction like that?
<Pa_trick17> sry - you CAN or you CAN'T put a string in a int variable?
<tsimpson> Pa_trick17: can't
<juju2143> Yep, everything is object.
<directhex> Pa_trick17, you can put an integer in a string object, but not the reverse
<juju2143> directhex, you can?
<directhex> juju2143, sure. "42" is technically text as well as a number
<juju2143> yeah.
<juju2143> but "42" is technically a string, no matter what's in the ""
<juju2143> while 42 is a number
<directhex> yes, that's correct
<PieWai> sure
<tsimpson> if I change "int" to "string": Main.cs(32,32): Error CS0029: Cannot implicitly convert type `int' to `string' (CS0029) (helloworld)
<juju2143> Yep, they can't convert int to string.
<juju2143> You would use method in Convert class
<juju2143> such as Convert.ToString()
<juju2143> So here's the principal types you would use in your code: bool, byte, sbyte, char, decimal, double, float, int, uint, long, object, short, string
<directhex> you can actually do this in other ways too, e.g. remember your "Answer" integer? Answer is a System.Int32 object, and as that tgype of object, you can call its "ToString()" method, i.e. Answer is an int, Answer.ToString() is a string
<juju2143> ulong, ushort
<juju2143> And generally, every thype have his ".ToString()" method
<juju2143> like directhex said
<directhex> because all objects inherit (look up inheritance in object-oriented programming) from System.Object, and Object has a ToString()
<juju2143> you know heritage? Every type I said herits from object
<juju2143> inherits from object
<juju2143> and Object have a ToString()
<directhex> (reference: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.object.tostring.aspx)
<juju2143> Lol, ninja'd by directhex.
<juju2143> Now next thing is if/else
<juju2143> Ithink everyone who already knows a language knows if/elses.
<juju2143> It's very simple, like this example:
<juju2143> if(Answer = 42) {
<juju2143> Console.WriteLine("The answer is 42");
<juju2143> }else{
<juju2143> Console.WriteLine("The answer is NOT 42");
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> woops
<juju2143> first line should be if(Answer == 42) {
<juju2143> 2 equal signs
<juju2143> so try changing 42 to something else
<juju2143> it will change the output
<pedro3005> juju2143, okay
<pedro3005> it works good
<juju2143> good
<juju2143> now for loops
<juju2143> also simple
<juju2143> for(int i = 0; i < 100; i++)
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> Console.WriteLine(i);
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> compile and run.
<pedro3005> good, works the same as C
<pedro3005> juju2143, but you can declare int i inside the loop?
<juju2143> yeah, if you already know C or Java, should be easy to catch.
<juju2143> pedro3005, no
<pedro3005> you just did
<pedro3005> for(int i = 0;
<juju2143> I declared i in the for instruction
<pedro3005> C complains when I do that
<tsimpson> pedro3005: it's like C99
<juju2143> so the for instruction is separated in 3
<juju2143> int i = 0; is executed before the loop
<tsimpson> in normal ANSI C, you need to declare int i _before_ the loop instruction
<juju2143>  i < 100; is evaluated each time it loops
<tsimpson> int i; for(i=0; i<100; i++) { ... }
<juju2143> tsimpson, in C# you can declare it in the for
<tsimpson> which makes things much easier :)
<juju2143> mhm.
<juju2143> also you can do the same with a while loop
<juju2143> int i = 0;
<juju2143> while(i < 100)
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> Console.WriteLine(i);
<juju2143> i++;
<juju2143> }
<pedro3005> does do - while work too?
<tsimpson> seems to work, yes
<juju2143> pedro3005, yes
<juju2143> So you know everything neede to do a console application
<juju2143> If you type Console. tou will se a list of all the functions in that class, you can play with that
<juju2143> *you will see
<juju2143> also notice the Main(string[] args)
<juju2143> args is actually an array
<juju2143> args[0] is the first argument
<juju2143> args[1] is the second and so on
<tsimpson> quick question, how can I tell the length of the array?
<juju2143> array.Length
<tsimpson> thanks
<juju2143> also to do a array variable, you would do string[] var = { "a", "b", "c" };
<juju2143> or string[] var;
<juju2143> var[0] = "a";
<juju2143> and so on
<pedro3005> is there something like strcpy()?
<juju2143> strcopy?
<pedro3005> okay
<juju2143> string string1 = string2
<pedro3005> so you can do
<pedro3005> string[] var = "Hello, World!";
<pedro3005> ?
<juju2143> yes
<juju2143> wait, no.
<juju2143> you have to remove the []
<pedro3005> hm...
<pedro3005> why?
<juju2143> or put "Hello Word" in var[0]
<juju2143> because "Hello, World!" is NOT an array
<pedro3005> :o
<pedro3005> okay
<pedro3005> does C# have pointers?
<juju2143> no
<pedro3005> I'm liking it already
<juju2143> in fact yes
<pedro3005> :/
<juju2143> but you would have unsafe things
<tsimpson> pedro3005: string is a class, not an array of char ;)
<pedro3005> so var in this example is an array of strings
<tsimpson> similar to the C char** or char* argv[]
<pedro3005> I see
<pedro3005> :D
<juju2143> So now you have everything to do some cool console application
<juju2143> you have Console.ReadLine to read lines
<juju2143> string variable = Console.ReadLine();
<juju2143> then Console.WriteLine(variable);
<juju2143> Homework today: do something wit that.
<pedro3005> Okay :)
<juju2143> Tomorrow we'll see GTK# apps.
<juju2143> And we'll do more than one function.
<juju2143> Try/catch, converts, etc.
<pedro3005> god damn it, stopped working yet again
<juju2143> O_o
<juju2143> so see ya at the same hour tomorrow.
<juju2143> at 20-22UTC.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<aduffy70> Thank you, juju2143
<juju2143> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-24
<nishant_the_dawn> hi
<nishant_the_dawn> hi class
<Tiibiidii> someone knows where i can get yesterday's log? i can't find it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<pleia2> Tiibiidii: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<Tiibiidii> thank you pleia2
<pleia2> sure thing
<sirmacik> Hi!
<luxor> Hi sirmacik.
<sirmacik> Can't wait for today class (:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Current Class: Introduction to C# Day 2
<juju2143> ohai
<juju2143> Right, Day 2.
<sirmacik> Hi juju2143
<juju2143> hi sirmacik
<juju2143> So open your MonoDevelop and create a new GTK# project.
<pedro3005> Oh just in time
<juju2143> yep pedro3005
<pedro3005> juju2143, btw I did my homework
<zkriesse> class time?
<juju2143> ok
<sirmacik> done (:
<juju2143> Everyone played with console apps
<sirmacik> yep
<juju2143> cool then
<juju2143> Today we'll do graphics.
<juju2143> So you have your GTK# app.
<juju2143> You will see some files in your left
<juju2143> Generally, it's a good idea to make one file per class/window.
<juju2143> In the user interface, you will see MainWindow, who is an empty window
<juju2143> Now you would put some buttons in it
<pedro3005> I only see Main.cs
<pedro3005> :(
<juju2143> ah...
<sirmacik> pedro3005: have You installed gtk-sharp2?
<juju2143> maybe you have it wrong
<pedro3005> sirmacik, yes
<sirmacik> For me this lib was missing
<pedro3005> god I hate monodevelop
<juju2143> me too
<pedro3005> juju2143, is there anything else I can use?
<juju2143> I can't find the buttons and textboxes to drag into the window
<juju2143> like on Visual Studio
<meebey> pedro3005: have you used New Solution -> C# -> GTK# 2.0 Project?
<juju2143> pedro3005, your favorite text editor
<pedro3005> meebey, yes
<pedro3005> juju2143, wouldn't that be harder?
<juju2143> lol
<juju2143> nope
<juju2143> oh I found them
<juju2143> Ok so you have a window.
<pedro3005> I'll just install it over
<juju2143> ok
<juju2143> now ill move on
<juju2143> So you have your main window.
<juju2143> right?
<meebey> pedro3005: oh you are not on -chat, I was trying to give you some test commands
<sirmacik> yes <:
<sirmacik> can we move on?
<juju2143> yes
<juju2143> Now you would want to put things in it right?
<juju2143> Alt-Shift-B
<juju2143> You will see lots of widgets to drag into your window.
<sirmacik> a lot (:
<juju2143> But in GTK, everything must be in a contener.
<juju2143> or sth
<juju2143> First, put a Fixed, then a Button
<juju2143> Now we will want to rename the button
<juju2143> Alt+Shift+P
<juju2143> Now you can edit its properties.
<juju2143> So you will see its name is button1, we will use it as a variable name to access it.
<juju2143> in Button Properties, you will want to change the text.
<juju2143> Now we will want to make it do something
<juju2143> In the signals tabs, Buttpn Signals > Clicked
<juju2143> double clich where it says Click here
<juju2143> ti will create a new function in MainWindow.cs
<juju2143> named OnButton1Clicked
<sirmacik> got it
<airborn> ncie
<airborn> nice*
<sirmacik> what's next?
<juju2143> hm lemme test something
<sirmacik> (:
<juju2143> hmmm
<juju2143> ok
<juju2143> Now in the function add this code:
<juju2143> MessageDialog dialog = new MessageDialog(this, DialogFlags.Modal, MessageType.Info, ButtonsType.Ok, "Hello World!");
<juju2143> dialog.Show();
<juju2143> between the {}'s.
<juju2143> now compile and run
<juju2143> you see something?
<sirmacik> works great
<juju2143> Cool.
<juju2143> So you seen how to show some hello world.
<sirmacik> juju2143: but how to program that dialog to close on click on ok button?
<juju2143> hmmmm idk
<juju2143> it's not like Windows Forms.
<meebey> you can call dialog.Run(); instead of Show()
<juju2143> hm maybe you have to create a class based on MessageDialog or sth
<meebey> then it will close if you give a response (clicking a button)
<juju2143> meebey, right
<meebey> else you have to implement for each button and window event yourself, Run() is much simpler
 * meebey is the developer of Smuxi which is written in C# and available in Ubuntu and has lots of GTK# experience because of that
<juju2143> Now looks like my MainWindow crashed
<pedro3005> run() seems to do the same
<juju2143> meebey, oh cool.
<meebey> the dialog is not automatically closing?
<juju2143> hmmm
<meebey> let me try... maybe MessageDialog works differently than Dialog
<juju2143> hm yeah...
<juju2143> so the important is that you put omething in a variable of type MessageDialog
<juju2143> so you create a class, then you can instanciade it in a variable.
<meebey> ok, you need to add dialog.Destroy() after .Run()
<meebey> .Run() returns the reponse but is not automatically destroying the dialog with it
<juju2143> yight
<sirmacik> thanks meebey (:
<pedro3005> Oh cool :)
<sirmacik> ok, juju2143 whats next? (;
<juju2143> Now you will want inputting
<juju2143> Return in designer
<juju2143> and add 2 Entry
<juju2143> Or maybe just one.
<sirmacik> done
<juju2143> Return in the source, instead of "Hello world", type entry1.Text
<juju2143> compile and run
<sirmacik> works perfect
<juju2143> good
<juju2143> type something in your textbox
<juju2143> then click the button
<pedro3005> yeah runs good
<juju2143> Now the problem is that maybe you want to, say, multiply by 2 the number.
<juju2143> But you can't multiply by 2 a number
<juju2143> entry1.Text * 2
<juju2143> I mean, you can't do that on a string.
<pedro3005> I mean, it's all nice with visuals but I don't understand the code
<juju2143> yeah
<pedro3005> it's full of things I don't know
<juju2143> Most of the code, you will not care about that because it works.
<juju2143> So it works, yay.
<juju2143> So this code added automatically by the IDE, you will not care unless you are on some advanced level.
<juju2143> Now you will want to convert entry1.Text in a number
<juju2143> int number = Convert.ToInt32(entry1.Text);
<juju2143> then put number * 2 instead of entry1.Text
<juju2143> in your long MessageDialog line.
<juju2143> Compile and run.
<sirmacik> hmm
<sirmacik> where I should put that int number line?
<juju2143> before the MessageDialog line
<juju2143> In fact, instead of number * 2 it's (number*2).ToString()
<juju2143> because it needs a string
<juju2143> Compile and run.
<juju2143> now put a number, it should multiply it successfully
<sirmacik> works (;
<juju2143> But what if you put s non-number?
<juju2143> It crashes.
<juju2143> With an exception.
<sirmacik> yep
<juju2143> You may want to do something when it does that: we will do that wit Try/catach
<juju2143> Try this:
<juju2143> int number;
<juju2143> try {
<juju2143> number = Convert.ToInt32(entry1.Text);
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> catch {
<juju2143> entry2.Text = "OMG we got an error";
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> before the } you would put a return; to stop the function.
<juju2143> then after } you would put entry2.Text = (number*2).ToString();
<juju2143> Compile and run
<sirmacik> witch }
<sirmacik> 'x
<juju2143> mh
<sirmacik> argh... witch '}'? *
<juju2143> yeah
<juju2143> catch {
<juju2143> entry2.Text = "OMG we got an error";
<sirmacik> for return and witch for that entry2?
<juju2143> return;
<juju2143> }
<sirmacik> oh (;
<pleia2> [/g 67
<pleia2> sorry
<juju2143> and entry2 you would put a second Entry in your Designer
<juju2143> oh damn my laptop bacame laggy, i'll Ctrl-alt-Backspace.
<sirmacik> works (;
<juju2143> :D
<juju2143> so you learnt the try/catch
<juju2143> maybe if you put (Exception ex) fter the catch keyword
<juju2143> the ex variable containing all sorts of infos about the exception becomes available in the catch block
<pedro3005> so this 'ex' variable already exists?
<juju2143> nope, you defined it
<juju2143> then the compilers when it enters in the catch, like a function, it will pul all the infos in the var
<juju2143> now that you made your 1st app in GTK+
<juju2143> GTK#*
<sirmacik> (;
<meebey> C# is hot! sexiest programming language I have seen ^^
<juju2143> You may try to make a method.
<juju2143> meebey, hehe
<sebner> loool meebey
<meebey> sebner: you are late stefan, now quickly take a seat!
<sebner> meebey: sure :), bouncer is dead :(
<juju2143> lol.
<juju2143> last theory today, methods
<juju2143> tomorrow we'll do whole classes
<juju2143> between the 2 } at the end.
<juju2143> private string MultiplyBy2(string number)
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> / This is a comment
<juju2143> // This is a comment
<juju2143> / This is NOT a comment and won't compile.
<juju2143> /* But this is a comment
<juju2143> a multiline
<juju2143> comment */
<juju2143> / Insert here the try/catch block of the last example
<juju2143> return (num * 2).ToString();
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> I write / instead of // because the way IRC handles lines beginning by /
<pedro3005> juju2143, why is the first line a comment and the third not one?
<meebey> / test
<meebey> oh funny
<sebner>  /
<sebner> juju2143: just use a whitespace before the /
<juju2143> because I wanted to write // but I failed and it showed up as /
<pedro3005> ok
<juju2143> sebner, usually I put a Ctrl-O
<juju2143> // there
<pedro3005> juju2143, so only // and /* */ right?
<juju2143> pedro3005, yep
<sebner> 
<sebner> nice
<juju2143> so in your try{} block you would put int num = Convert.ToString(number);
<juju2143> and in catch, a MessageDialog saying that the function failed then a return 0;
<airborn> juju2143, does C# use finally{} blocks?
<juju2143> airborn, yes
<airborn> thx
<juju2143> return "oh noes it failed";
<juju2143> now in your OnButton1Clicked you would put entry2.Text = MultiplyBy2(entry1.Text);
<juju2143> now compile and run
<juju2143> now you would see your number multiplied by 2
<juju2143> Now you got an introduction to GTK#. Tomorrow we will see classes and these private/protected/public/static keywords.
<juju2143> If you have questions, just ask here.
<juju2143> And you got an intro to methods :P
<sirmacik> (;
<sirmacik> thanks for today juju2143
<juju2143> yw :P
<pedro3005> yes, thank you :)
<juju2143> :)
<meebey> only 2 new C# hackers? who will hack all the cool features then into smuxi? ^^
<meebey> 20:25:39 <meebey> and day3 will be hacking cool smuxi features?
<meebey> :-P
<sebner> meebey: lol
<sebner> meebey: me in summer ;D
<meebey> sebner: yay
<meebey> sebner: I will get vacation end of july
<sebner> meebey: we are speaking about 2011 though :P
<meebey> sebner: oh noez
<sebner> meebey: gsoc :P you promised me
<meebey> moah C# hackaz plx
<meebey> sebner: hrhrhr
<sebner> meebey: but I'll take a look this summer too ;)
<meebey> sebner: I still have to find a gsoc organization...
<sebner> meebey: mono
<meebey> I dont think they will have much interest in smuxi... they have so many cool mono projects you know...
<sebner> meebey: pfff, smuxi is the best :P
<sirmacik> hmm
<sirmacik> juju2143: I've a little problem with understanding of this methods thing. Could You paste somewhere example of working code from todays lesson?
<juju2143> yeah of course
<juju2143> protected virtual void OnButton1Clicked(...) {
<juju2143> entry2.Text = MultiplyBy2(entry1.Text);
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> private string MultiplyBy2(string text) {
<juju2143> int number;
<juju2143> try {
<juju2143> number = Convert.ToInt32(text);
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> catch {
<juju2143> return "OMG something happenned";
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> return (number*2).ToString();
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> there it should work
<sirmacik> thanks (:
<juju2143> :)
<sirmacik> now I see where I failed ;f
<sirmacik> works great [;
<sirmacik> see You tomorrow \o
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-25
<wesley> does anyone know if this is where the july 10th user day will be held?
<wesley> is anyone in here?
<zkriesse> wesley: hello
<zkriesse> wesley: Yes it will be held here
<wesley> zkriesse thanks is there anything I can do to help on july 10th?
<zkriesse> wesley: well what do you know
<Pendulum> wesley: if you'd like to help out, feel free to join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage and chat with us there
<Pendulum> this channel is really meant for holding classes only
<zkriesse> hello Nicke
<zkriesse> welcome userdays5
<userdays8> jn
<ronaldo_> hello why i after downloading adobe flash...it cannot install here
<sirmacik> Hi all! Time for third part of C# introduction
<sirmacik> (;
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Current Class: Introduction to C# Day 3
<pleia2> juju2143: around?
<pedro3005> oh darn?
<pleia2> just messaged him, hopefully he'll show up :)
<pedro3005> pleia2, well, he was last seen 71 minutes ago
<sirmacik> :/
<pleia2> pedro3005: do you know anyone who has other ways to contact him?
<pedro3005> pleia2, unfortunately, no
<pleia2> alright, I think we've done all we can, hopefully he'll see my /msg or remember soon
<pedro3005> yeah, he won't pick up skype either
<juju2143> oh im there
<pleia2> woohoo :)
<juju2143> I had to leave unexpectly
<sirmacik> \o/
<juju2143> everyone's ready?
<juju2143> Good.
<sirmacik> monodevelop opened (;
<juju2143> me too
<juju2143> We will do classes
<pedro3005> yeah, I have it here
<juju2143> OOP.
<juju2143> So open your console project
<pedro3005> a new one?
<sirmacik> opened
<pedro3005> I'm afraid I don't have the old one anymore :P
<juju2143> whatever
<juju2143> it doesn't matter.
<pedro3005> ok
<juju2143> So you have your Main function
<juju2143> your Mainclass
<sirmacik> yep
<juju2143> So imagine a class as an object. In fact it is an object.
<juju2143> So for example, a person.
<juju2143> So we will make a person class.
<juju2143> A person have a name, a sex, etc., it can walk, run, etc.
<juju2143> So the name and the sex is attributes
<juju2143> and the fact he can walk and run are methods.
<juju2143> So we'll start with that.
<juju2143> So what you can write between the penultimate and ultimate } of your file is:
<juju2143> class Person
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> // Insert here attributes
<juju2143> // Insert here methods
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> Now for attributes you can have:
<juju2143> <public/private> <type> <name of variable>[ = <initial value>]
<juju2143> ;
<pedro3005> public is like 'global', and private is like 'local'?
<juju2143> yes
<juju2143> public you can access it outside your class
<juju2143> private, you can't
<pedro3005> Ok
<juju2143> and protected, hm it have something to do with inheritance.
<juju2143> you can also add static, so you can access it outside your class and without initialize it
<juju2143> like you have public static something;
<juju2143> you can do Person.sonething without initialize a variable of type Person before
<juju2143> and also there is properties
<juju2143> like this:
<juju2143> public Property
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> set
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> / do something when Property is set
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> get
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> // do something when Property is accessed
<juju2143> }
<juju2143> }
<pedro3005> juju2143, so the difference is static wouldn't have the arguments received upon instanciation?
<sirmacik> hmm
<sirmacik> juju2143: can we move on somewhere?
<pedro3005> juju2143, ?
<sirmacik> -_
<sirmacik> -
<juju2143> oh
<juju2143> back, I had to go
<juju2143> like, you know parents, "Leave your computer RIGHT NOW"
<juju2143> so, pedro3005, yeah something like that.
<pedro3005> juju2143, ok, I was trying to make something and it didn't go very well
<juju2143> ok...
<juju2143> so back to our Person example
<pedro3005> juju2143, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/229992/
<pedro3005> wait
<pedro3005> fail
<pedro3005> okay, changing "Person.isMale()" to "a.isMale()", I get: "The member `Classes.Person.isMale' cannot be used as method or delegate(CS1955)"
<juju2143> pedro3005, line 11, since it acts like an attribute, you don't need the ()'s
<pedro3005> okay, it works
<pedro3005> :)
<pedro3005> go on, sorry
<juju2143> but the rest, it's an perfect example of a class.
<juju2143> you did the return right
<juju2143> and in the set clause, you can do value = something
<juju2143> instead of ismale
<juju2143> pedro3005, also instead of a int you would use a bool
<juju2143> return true; or return false;
<pedro3005> juju2143, yeah I just wanted to make a method :)
<juju2143> ok
<juju2143> so properties are like a blend between method and attributes
<juju2143> also, see the Person a = new Person (); line?
<juju2143> maybe you want to pass arguments
<pedro3005> yeah, but how?
<juju2143> so in your class you need a method of the same name as the class
<juju2143> Person(string arg)
<juju2143> {
<juju2143> //do something, like put the arg in attributes)
<juju2143> }
<pedro3005> shouldn't it have public/private and type?
<juju2143> this is a constructor.
<juju2143> pedro3005, nope
<juju2143> no public/private or type
<pedro3005> Person (string arg)
<pedro3005> 			private string sex = arg;
<pedro3005> this doesn't work, it complains about "private"
<AKShams> Hello
<juju2143> pedro3005, hmmm
<juju2143> hi AKShams
<juju2143> pedro3005, that's because you are inside a method
<juju2143> inside you don't need private
<AKShams> could you tell me when the Classes take place, it's not listed in the wiki page?
<pedro3005> juju2143, but then I can't access inside the isMale method
<pedro3005> AKShams, right now
<AKShams> so, what's going on I'm new!
<pedro3005> We're learning about classes ;)
<AKShams> hhhhhhhhh
<AKShams> will someone give a lecture or something like that?
<pedro3005> juju2143 is teaching
<juju2143> yep.
<sirmacik> AKShams: look at logs
<AKShams> so, what is the subject?
<juju2143> pedro3005, hm what you have now for code?
<AKShams> ik
<sirmacik> C# introduction
<AKShams> ok
<juju2143> yep C#
<AKShams> GREAT :D
<pedro3005> juju2143, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/230008/
<AKShams> thnx
<pedro3005> wouldn't you need something like Python's "self" or PHP's $this?
<juju2143> oh that's because you are declaring a variable in a function and accessing it in another function
<AKShams> Yes ofcourse
<juju2143> it won't work
<pedro3005> juju2143, I know, but what's the solution?
<juju2143> also, there is a this
<juju2143> pedro3005, declaring sex outside methods, but inside your class
<juju2143> and with the private.
<pedro3005> juju2143, still not working http://paste.pocoo.org/show/230011/  (protection level error)
<juju2143> what?
<juju2143> which line is the error?
<pedro3005> juju2143, 9
<pedro3005> [Task:File=/home/pedro/Projects/Classes/Classes/Main.cs, Line=9, Column=55, Type=Error, Priority=Normal, Description=`Classes.Person.Person(string)' is inaccessible due to its protection level(CS0122)]
<juju2143> okkk
<juju2143> right. I forgot.
<juju2143> Put a public in front of the constructor.
<pedro3005> now it runs :)
<juju2143> :)
<pedro3005> go on
<juju2143> ok
<juju2143> So. you can make attributes, methods and properties.
<juju2143> So, this is basic OOP­.
<juju2143> Monday, more advanced OOP.
<juju2143> Inheritance.
<juju2143> Have questions?
<pedro3005> juju2143, one question. have you taught arrays?
<juju2143> yes
<juju2143> DAy 1
<pedro3005> really? I must've forgotten then
<juju2143> seen the string[] args in the Main args? I told about that in Day 1
<juju2143> also this channel is logged.
<AKShams> where to find the logs?
<juju2143> AKShams, look at the topic
<pleia2> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> juju2143: added day 4 to the calendar for Monday
<juju2143> pleia2, k thx.
<pedro3005> pleia2, hm, I think it's broken... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/22/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<pleia2> pedro3005: the classes started on the 23rd, not the 22nd
<pleia2> so you want this for day one: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<pedro3005> pleia2, quiet day, that was
<pedro3005> :P
<pleia2> yeah, we don't have classes every day
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-26
<wizard_> hello
<seidos> hello
<wizard_> when will be the nxt class ?,and what subject ?
<jmarsden> wizard_: Read the /TOPIC and see the link to Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<wizard_> thnx
<jmarsden> wizard_: You're welcome.  *always* read the topic of channels you join in IRC... it exists for a reason :)
<wizard_> lol
<rapha> Hi all
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-27
<hrishi> hi all
<hrishi> Simath: welcome
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-06-21
<V7|RTK> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-06-24
<abdosama_> hi
<abdosama_> is any one here
<jono> stevegeorge, hey
<stevegeorge> jono, heya, yeah sorry about that
<jono> stevegeorge, no worries
<jono> stevegeorge, join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Q and A with Steve George on developers and software strategy - Instructors: stevegeorge
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<stevegeorge> Hi I'm Steve George, I'm the VP of Business Development for Canonical. One of the areas that I look after is client ecosystem which is all about how we make Ubuntu a great platform for application developers, and how we can bring more applications/software to Ubuntu users. And, I'm looking forward to some questions from everyone!
<ClassBot> barnabyjones asked: Since synaptic will be dropped in the next release, any plans to make the current tools (Software Center, Tweak) a bit more powerful and configurable for power users?
<stevegeorge> thanks barnabyjones, good question
<stevegeorge> As far as Software Center is concerned the main aim is to give it the vast majority of sensible default and functionality that most users need
<stevegeorge> for really advanced users that think about things like package pining, there are other options which are not installed by default, but which you can get from the archive
<stevegeorge> that's broadly the direction we take across the board, default applications should meet the needs of the majority of users. And then for specific requirements there are other applications in the archive. Hope that answers it.
<ClassBot> barnabyjones asked: Is Canonical planning on dropping Gnome 2.x any time soon? Those of us who do not like Unity want the choice, but some of us can't run Gnome 3 at present due to hardware constraints.
<stevegeorge> I'm not responsible for that area, it comes under platform engineering which is Rick Spencers area. You should have a look at the blueprints section of Launchpad to look for the specification. Broadly, I would say that Unity is the GNOME shell that we're focused on making a key part of the Ubuntu experience.
<stevegeorge> We know that not everyone has the hardware for Unity as a 3D experience so we're working on Unity 2D to try and solve that problem. In the long run we'd obviously like to be in a situation where everyone can use Unity. Hope that gives you enough insight.
<ClassBot> yantrashilpi asked: Is there going to be any specific focus on enabling dev tools etc. for mobile platforms (aka android, ios) in ubuntu?
<stevegeorge> thanks yantrashilpi. I think you mean here that an engineer is developing an application for Android but the desktop they use is Ubuntu. Generally, we want Ubuntu to be a great development desktop and lots of mobile developers use Ubuntu. So we care about things like making sure the editors and compilers work properly. We don't generally work on making sure that the Android SDK works on Ubuntu though, that's Google's job
<ClassBot> misstery asked: there are milions of games on the web already, can they be in ubuntu too? i would pay for small games on ubuntu just like i do on iphone
<stevegeorge> Thanks misstery that's a nice one! I think we all forsee a future where HTML5/Javascript and a lot of those technologies become the default way for many applications to be developed. We're very interested in how those can be integrated into Ubuntu and become part of every users experience. There's lots of aspects to explore here but it's definitely something we're looking at.
<ClassBot> barnabyjones asked: I would like to see a DVD release with lots more optional stuff on it, like dev tools, alternate stuff, so we don't have to spend so much time downloading off the servers to add tools we want. With ISPs planning data caps, this is important.
<stevegeorge> barnabyjones, well, this one isn't my territory I'm afraid. We've previously focused on the CD because they give you the basics of what users needs in an initial environment and they're easy for people to burn and cheap when compared to DVD's. You should probably ask about that on one of the Ubuntu devel lists.
<ClassBot> misstery asked: is there a plan to have one code editor like xcode or visual studio in ubuntu?
<stevegeorge> misstery, no definitely not. One of the advantages of Linux is that there are many ways to do things and in the tools area that is definitely true. So we don't want to force everyone to do things "our way" which is how I see Xcode. Equally, a disadvantage of LInux is that it can be hard to steer your way through the options. So we want to provide a set of recommendations and information on those to help developers steer through the options. We'
<stevegeorge> ll be doing that through the developer.ubuntu.com web site and other resources.
<ClassBot> yantrashilpi asked: Yes, you have the intent of my previous question. Is Canonical going to be investing in improving/integrating the fantastic developer tools already available on linux into an software package (a la Visual Studio) to bring in more developers from other platforms?
<stevegeorge> yantrashilpi, We'll focus on recommending tools, integrating those and polishing the interactions where needed. We'll provide information and resources so that application developers can use those tools. And we're focusing on making the process of moving from development to having your application in Ubuntu Software Center as simple as possible
<ClassBot> amit asked: how to complie and run a c program in ubuntu 10.10
<stevegeorge> Thanks Amit. You need a compiler for C, which on Linux is Gcc. If you're not familiar with the commandline then you should probably start at the Ubuntu Developer site and see if that's got the right information to help (http://developer.ubuntu.com/create/). Otherwise, Google or a good book is the place to start.
<ClassBot> aquarius asked: w.r.t. yantrashilpi's question about enabling Android development on Ubuntu, I agree it's Google's job to make sure that the Android SDK works on Ubuntu, but I think we could do more to make installing it and developing for Android on Ubuntu be a seamless experience. Is there any thinking going on in that direction? :)
<stevegeorge> There aren't any projects that Canonical is working on, and I'm not personally aware of any projects within the Ubuntu community. I don't know what Google is doing of course. Ubuntu is an incredibly popular platform for developers to use. But my focus is on helping applications developers to develop (or port) applications that Ubuntu users can use.
<ClassBot> pleia2 asked: When someone asks me "How can I get my program into Ubuntu?" what is the first resource I should point them to?
<stevegeorge> There aren't any projects that Canonical is working on, and I'm not personally aware of any projects within the Ubuntu community. I don't know what Google is doing of course. Ubuntu is an incredibly popular platform for developers to use. But my focus is on helping applications developers to develop (or port) applications that Ubuntu users can use.
<stevegeorge> If it is a FOSS application which is without cost (ie you don't pay for it), then this is dealt with by the ARB - I don't have the Wiki link to hand. If it's a commercial application which could be a) OSS but for pay, b) Proprietary but no charge, or c) Proprietary but for sale then they need to contact Canonical business development to agree commercial terms. In the next couple of months we'll be updating developer.ubuntu.com to fully reflect
<stevegeorge> that process and make it really easy to follow.
<stevegeorge> sorry about that pleia2, ignore that first bit
<ClassBot> Divy asked: Is there a know issue with virtual box when you upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4? I had windows 7 installed on my virtual box on 10.10 and when I did an upgrade, it fails to load windows on virtual box.
<stevegeorge> Divy, sorry that's not really something I know about. You'll have to ask on one of the other channels
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> AlanBell asked: should developers concentrate on getting applications into Debian first or Ubuntu?
<stevegeorge> Thanks AlanBell.
<stevegeorge> The simple answer is they should focus on Ubuntu! But, it specifically depends on what sort of application you're talking about. I'm going to assume here that you mean a FOSS application. Essentially, the choice is that if you want to get it into Ubuntu between releases then you should work with the Application Review Board (ARB). If you want to get it into Ubuntu then you can either work with the MOTU process, or you can work with Debian to ge
<stevegeorge> t into Debian first and then it will flow into Ubuntu from there.
<stevegeorge> If you were talking about a commercial application then generally that will be proprietary and of course that would not be able to go into Debian. Hope that's clear.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<stevegeorge> Looks like our time is nearly up! Well thanks everyone for the questions and taking the time to listen to my replies. Hopefully, you got answers to everything you wanted to ask about Ubuntu application development. It's been great fun!
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-06-25
<techaddikt> delcoyote: ping
<techaddikt> em: ping
<delcoyote> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=5 ttl=57 time=16.4 ms
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-18
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Intro to Python (part 1) - Instructors: mhall119
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> hello everybody and welcome to the first Ubuntu App Developer Showdown
<mhall119> give me one minute while I setup a Google hangout for these sessions
<mhall119> http://youtu.be/UwbRQUCb5XM
<mhall119> can everybody see that?
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Intro to Python (part 2) - Instructors: aquarius
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Getting started with Quickly - Instructors: mterry
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Intro to Gtk 3/GObject - Instructors: dpm
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Getting started with Glade - Instructors: jono
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<lucylikeslinux> can anyone help me with a problem?
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-19
<tachyons_> hello
<tachyons> anyonethere?
<JoseeAntonioR> tachyons_: Hello, how can we help you?
<tachyons_> how to get recorded video of yesterdays tutorial
<shookees> Hey everyone
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Getting started with Launchpad - Instructors: jono
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Unity integration overview - Instructors: mhall119
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: How I made: Hello Unity - Instructors: mhall119
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: How I made: Qreator - Instructors: dpm
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: How I made: Accomplishments - Instructors: jono
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Developer Q+A - Instructors: jono, dpm, mhall119
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/19/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<DeeJay> hey thre
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-21
<mobilegamelabs> ah… its the learning proj..
<qwebirc62589> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-22
<hi-fiq> aaa
<JoseeAntonioR> hi-fiq: How can we help you?
<hi-fiq> nothing, just test the connection
<hi-fiq> :)
<doctormon> I'm updating the classroom's planet branding. Let me know if anyone has any objections.
<doctormon> http://imagebin.org/217515
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-23
<doctormon> Does anyone know what license the developer-app-showdown videos are under?
<doctormon> I should post this in community team, sorry guys
<JoseeAntonioR> doctormon: I think they should be under CC-BY-SA
<hi-fiq> it's started ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Introduction to Ubuntu User Days - Instructors: pleia2
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> Hello everyone and welcome to Ubuntu User Days!
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> The User Days Team has been working hard these past few weeks in order to bring you these sessions.
<scarneiro> pleia2: hello!
<pleia2> We have members from many teams in the Ubuntu community here today who have graciously volunteered to share their knowledge with all of us.
<pleia2> Before we begin, we would like to get a quick feel for who is here. If you are here, please say your name and where you are from (as much as you're comfortable with :)).
<pleia2> I'm Lyz and it's 7:30AM here in San Francisco, California!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm Jose Antonio, from Peru!
<nik90> I am Nekhelesh from India!
<m_3> I'm Mark, from Utah
<greymate> Helmut from Stuttgart in Germany
<scarneiro> I am Sebastian, from Buenos Aires, Argentina
<pleia2> great, welcome everyone :)
<IdleOne> John here waving from Montreal, Canada
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, we're having a great audience this time! :)
<pleia2> I'd like to start out by saying there is also a Dia del Usuario Ubuntu en Espanol today over in #ubuntu-charlas y #ubuntu-charlas-chat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<pleia2> that's starting in 1 hour, and will run along side this one, different topics but you can attend both if you wish
<pleia2> But back to this one! A few of you are probably wondering what User Days are all about.
<JoseeAntonioR> It'll start in around an hour
<pleia2> User Days were created to be sets of classes offered during a one day period to teach the beginning or intermediate Ubuntu user the basics in order to get them started using Ubuntu. This includes:
<pleia2> Introduction to Ubuntu, Rockin the Cloud with Juju and Ubuntu Server, Using Unity, Commandline Basics, Finding Helpful Resources, Ubuntu Flavors and more!
<pleia2> For our full schedule head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/precise
<pleia2> User Days were born out of a discussion at the Ubuntu Developers Summit in November 2009 regarding Ubuntu Open Week not being targeted enough at users, so here we are :)
<pleia2> Now for a quick rundown of how today will work:
<pleia2> Each hour, an instructor will be giving a class in this channel, #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> During the classes, #ubuntu-classroom will be moderated (+m). This means that only the instructor and hosts will be able to talk in the channel.
<pleia2> (it's not moderated right now, since we wanted to give you a chance to say hello)
<pleia2> Any discussion about the class should take place #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<pleia2> so please join there too if you haven't already :)
<pleia2> If you have a question during the class, please ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat. Be sure to prefix it with 'QUESTION:' to ensure that it gets noticed. For example:
<pleia2> QUESTION: What are Ubuntu User Days?
<pleia2> Anyone wanna give it a try? :)
<the_hydra> it's an event dedicated for user education :)
<IdleOne> User Days were created to be sets of classes offered during a one day period to teach the beginning or intermediate Ubuntu user the basics in order to get them started using Ubuntu
<IdleOne> :)
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: Is this getting noticed?
<pleia2> It sure is!
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: Do you like birds?
<pleia2> you had to ask that :) no, they are scary little dinosaurs
<IdleOne> hehe
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> Now, after each session, our group of volunteers will post the IRC logs to the wiki as soon as possible.
<pleia2> So if you miss a session or just want to review what you learned, be sure to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays for links to logs that our volunteers will put up as soon as they are able.
<pleia2> If you can't wait, Logs will also be automatically posted on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com near the end of each hour (ClassBot also shares this link at the beginning of each session)
<pleia2> Please be sure to remind all of your friends and family who might be interested in using Ubuntu that this event is taking place today. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/JoiningIn has some information about how they can participate.
<pleia2> Finally, before we move on to answering any more questions about Ubuntu User Days that you might have, I would like to give a big thanks to everyone who has helped make this day possible :)
<pleia2> thanks to nhandler for handling adding everything to the calendar, and JoseeAntonioR who went around recruiting and confirming most of our volunteers!
<pleia2> and of course to all the instructors who volunteered their time over the weekend to share their knowledge with us
<pleia2> Organizing is a big chore, and it simply wouldn't be possible without all their help
<pleia2> Now, does anyone have any general questions about the day?
<the_hydra> pleia2: it's a pleasure to once again joining this great event :)
<xenex_> which kind of questions we may ask?
<pleia2> thanks! (the_hydra is one of our instructors, he'll be doing our last session today on using the "screen" program)
<pleia2> xenex_: any questions you have about participating in User Days
<xenex_> please make it more clear
<pleia2> xenex_: sure, what's unclear to you?
<IdleOne> She did :)
<pleia2> xenex_: looks like you missed earlier where it was explained, so it's also covered here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/JoiningIn
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<JoseeAntonioR> xenex_: any doubts you have about the event
<pleia2> just a couple quick reminders:
<pleia2> questions for instructors should be on topic for their session, if you have more general Ubuntu support questions you'll want to join #ubuntu, use ubuntuforums,org or askubuntu.com or... many of the help resources that benonsoftware will cover in his class at 00:00 UTC http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20120624T00
<pleia2> if you're ever uncertain about the timing of a session, you can load up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/precise and click on the time, which will bring you to a website showing what the given time is in many time zones
<pleia2> if you want to know what time it is *now* in UTC, you can open a terminal and do: date -u
<pleia2> Sat Jun 23 14:53:04 UTC 2012
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> A couple other things, our ClassBot has identi.ca and twitter accounts, where it announces upcoming and current sessions for this event and many others:  https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuclassroom http://identi.ca/ubuntuclassroom
<pleia2> the Classroom team itself also has a blog, which you can follow to get updates on upcoming sessions and summaries of past events: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pleia2> any other questions? :)
<pleia2> ok, well if anyone has questions please go ahead, our first session will be starting in a few minutes with JoseeAntonioR giving an Introduction to Ubuntu
<the_hydra> might be OOT, any survey on how many participants join previous Ubuntu user days?
<pleia2> unfortunately not, a lot of people tend to lurk (not ask questions) and we have a lot who can't attend in person but read logs afterwards
<pleia2> so "more than it seems like" but we're not sure how many :)
<the_hydra> pleia2: hehe okay just courius :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Introduction to Ubuntu - Instructors: JoseeAntonioR - Slides: http://is.gd/ZeXhfM
<the_hydra> sorry, curious :)
<ClassBot> Slides for Introduction to Ubuntu: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Slides/Ubuntu.pdf
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> While we wait for JoseeAntonioR to get back online, you can go ahead and download the slides for his talk if you haven't already: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Slides/Ubuntu.pdf
<pleia2> (not all classes have slides, but this one does :))
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello guys!
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry for having you waiting a few minutes.
<JoseeAntonioR> Welcome again to User Days.
<JoseeAntonioR> My name is José Antonio Rey, and I'm an Ubuntu Member from Peru.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 1]
<JoseeAntonioR> Today, I'm going to cover an Introduction to Ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, let's get started.
<JoseeAntonioR> What exactly is Ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu is an operating system, which is based on Linux.
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, I forgot. If you have any questions, please ask them in #ubuntu-classroom-chat, I'll be happy to answer them.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 3]
<JoseeAntonioR> About Releases.
<JoseeAntonioR> We release versions in a 6-month basis.
<JoseeAntonioR> They are codenamed with a year.month format, and their second codename is an adjective and and animal which represent the version.
<JoseeAntonioR> In this case, we're in version 12.04 (Released on April 2012), also codenamed Precise Pangolin
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 4]
<JoseeAntonioR> It's a LTS release.
<JoseeAntonioR> LTS means long-term support, so this version will be supported for 5 years, in both Desktop and Server versions.
<JoseeAntonioR> Other releases are supported in a 18-month basis.
<JoseeAntonioR> We release LTS versions every two years.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, we have a question, about codenames.
<ClassBot> vibhav asked: What will happen after we reach the letter 'z'?
<JoseeAntonioR> Any of us know what will happen after then. It's just a mystery, and we'll find out at the right time.
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, let's continue with the session.
<ClassBot> ob_ asked: what z have to do with ubuntu codenames
<JoseeAntonioR> Each codename has a letter, in ascendant order. Last releases were M, N, O, and P. P is for Precise Pangolin, so the next version will be codenamed with Q (Quantal Quetzal).
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 5]
<JoseeAntonioR> As mentioned before, we have Desktop and Server versions.
<JoseeAntonioR> Desktop is for Desktop users, and Server for Server users.
<JoseeAntonioR> One of the main differences is the graphical interface (all the graphical part includes buttons, windows, etc.)
<JoseeAntonioR> In Ubuntu Server you don't have a graphical interface, so everything is worked out within the commandline.
<JoseeAntonioR> We also have a Cloud version, for cloud infrastructures (e.g.: Amazon EC2)
<JoseeAntonioR> Any questions so far?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, so let's continue.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 6]
<JoseeAntonioR> So, we got to the main part.
<JoseeAntonioR> Downloading Ubuntu is super easy.
<JoseeAntonioR> To download Ubuntu, just go to http://ww.ubuntu.com/download
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, the link is http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<JoseeAntonioR> There, you will find the three kind of images: Desktop, Server and Cloud.
<JoseeAntonioR> We also host previous releases.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can find images for all the releases that are supported in http://releases.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> Non-supported versions, those ones who have reached the end of life, are in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 7]
<JoseeAntonioR> One of the main questions is, where to find the torrent links for the releases.
<JoseeAntonioR> There are in the releases.ubuntu.com page. Once you select the version you want to download, go to the bottom, and the torrent link will be there, in the files list.
<JoseeAntonioR> We have a question!
<ClassBot> tkishere asked: why we choose pangoline? sorry for silly one.but it's imp.
<JoseeAntonioR> Mark Shuttleworth explained that this version should be codenamed as Precise Pangolin, as we want a release that can take reliability, precision, and can be polished as a given.
<JoseeAntonioR> Also, he saw the Pangolin as an animal that has wonerful details, and quite a fashion statement. It is also a though animal, that can survive encounter with lions.
<JoseeAntonioR> Moving on.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 8]
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you download the .iso file, you can make a LiveCD or LiveUSB.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can just burn it into a CD, or make a LiveUSB following the instructions in the download webpage.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 9]
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you've got your LiveCD or USB, just insert it in your PC and reboot. You'll be prompted with a window to choose what to do. From now on, the interface is self-explanatory.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 10]
<JoseeAntonioR> Many of you may have asked who is backing this.
<JoseeAntonioR> The project was founded by Mark Shuttleworth (Also known as the Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator of Life, or just sabdfl)
<JoseeAntonioR> It is backed by Canonical and lots of volunteers (like us), who help Ubuntu grow day by day, in different areas.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 11]
<JoseeAntonioR> In case you have problems of any kind, you can go to the #ubuntu channel in irc.freenode.net. You can also go and ask you questions in askubuntu.com, the Ubuntu Forums, or in Launchpad
<JoseeAntonioR> So, we're done with the presentation. Questions are welcomed, don't be afraid :)
<ClassBot> vibhav asked: In what ways Canonical back Ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> Canonical backs Ubuntu by getting people to work on it, and develop a stable and user-friendly system.
<JoseeAntonioR> Remember to ask your questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat, by prefixing them with QUESTION:
<ClassBot> vibhav asked: How do I help Ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> There are many ways in which you can help Ubuntu. You can find out more here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<ClassBot> tkishere asked: which kind of supporrt they give to ubuntu? what can I do to help ubuntu? i love to use it.
<JoseeAntonioR> In case you need some tech support in Ubuntu, we can help.
<ClassBot> JasnaBencic asked: How come server edition has only command line UI?
<JoseeAntonioR> This is because servers use lots of RAM to run different processes, and to serve all users connecting to it. Using a commandline to manage it uses less resources than a graphical interface, but you can install one if you want to,
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> vibhav asked: Is Ubuntu available in my Language?
<JoseeAntonioR> Sure it is! Ubuntu is translated to many languages, and if your language is not yet included, you can help to start translating it.
<JoseeAntonioR> Any last questions?
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, thanks to everyone for attending. We have a bunch of great sessions coming up, don't miss them!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Rockin the Cloud with Juju and Ubuntu Server - Instructors: m_3
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<m_3> hi all... o/
<m_3> looks like I have voice now
<m_3> I'm Mark and I'm on the Ubuntu Server team
<m_3> we're very proud of the fact that ubuntu is the most popular choice of OS when people are deploying services in public clouds
<m_3> we've been building lots of tools to make it easier for folks to do this
<m_3> so Juju is a set of devops tools baked right in to ubuntu server
<m_3> these allow you to deploy and manage your infrastructure
<m_3> I'm talking today about _clouds_
<m_3> but juju also supports other modes of operation
<m_3> we'll see some more of those in a bit
<m_3> so I've got some examples to show you
<m_3> they'r not slides, but let me get the link where you can follow along...
<m_3> if you open a browser to http://ec2-50-16-83-128.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<m_3> and login with 'guest' and the password is 'guest'
<m_3> you'll see a little outline of what I'll cover... the bottom stuff is if we have time
<m_3> I'll pause a sec and let peeps get connected
<m_3> (btw, you can ssh there too if you don't wanna use a browser)
<m_3> ssh guest@http://ec2-50-16-83-128.compute-1.amazonaws.com (and use password guest)
<m_3> I recommend the browser
<m_3> ok, so what's juju and why do you care?
<m_3> I'll discuss a rough example... let's say I have a web-app that talks to a database
<m_3> for example django talking to postgresql
<m_3> (insert your favorite web-app/db combo here :)
<m_3> rails/mysql, node/mongo, drupal/mysql, whatever
<m_3> when you need to start deploying this stack of services in production, you've got to solve some complex problems
<m_3> install django... configure django up to a point, then pause
<m_3> install postgres on another server... configure postgresql up to a point and pause
<m_3> ok, now that the db is on a server, you get that server's ip address
<m_3> _now_ you can finish configuring django
<m_3> you had to wait for the database server to finish installing before you had enough info to complete your django install
<m_3> ok, now that you have the django instance, you go back to the db and finish that config
<m_3> etc
<m_3> etc
<m_3> tthis process is really a pain
<m_3> think if you're somebody like netflix that uses hundreds of cloud instances to provide the services they do
<m_3> it's a really tough problem in general, and the field of devops soft of arose as a result of trying to solve this problem programmatically
<m_3> ok, well _this_ is the problem juju was built to solve
<m_3> coordination of distributed services
<m_3> we call it "service orchestration"
<m_3> in the examples we'll see let's call it "service orchestration for the cloud"
<m_3> ok, so enough general stuff... let's take a simple example
<m_3> this is the steps I would take to deploy a simple web-based application
<m_3> juju bootstrap
<m_3> let me denote that as `juju bootstrap` for commands you enter
<m_3> that kicks off the process
<m_3> `juju deploy mysql`
<m_3> `juju deploy rails`
<m_3> `juju add-relation mysql rails`
<m_3> and you're up!
<m_3> that's it
<m_3> it's really pretty amazing how simple deployments can get with juju
<m_3> ...but...
<m_3> this is a toy example
<m_3> in real life, you'll have a _lot_ more moving parts
<m_3> I'll show an example for that in a sec
<m_3> take a look at the script over on http://ec2-50-16-83-128.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<m_3> (again if you joined late... the login/pass is guest/guest)
<m_3> this script actually does a slightly more complex deployment
<m_3> a db server, an app server, and a head to proxy/balance traffic
<m_3> notice that the app server has `-n3` to deploy 3 instances
<m_3> so already we've got a pretty complex setup that has haproxy balancing traffic across three rails service units
<m_3> these all talk to a single database instance
<m_3> ok, so I'll come back to more details here... let's take a short look at what sorts of things juju can help you do
<m_3> here the basic example to start with
<m_3> mediawiki talking to a single db
<m_3> we deploy each, and then _relate_ them so they'll talk to each other
<m_3> note that there's none of the back-and-forth we discussed above with the django setup
<m_3> no need to ssh to the mysql server... get its ip address
<m_3> then ssh to the wiki server to write that down in configuration
<m_3> etc
<m_3> juju handles all of that for you
<m_3> `juju add-relation mysql wiki` opens a two-way comms channel between the services to resolve the configuration changes necessary to make them work together
<m_3> ok, now let's take a slightly more complex scenario...
<m_3> there
<m_3> ok, that's *slightly* more complet
<m_3> this is more of a real-world scenario
<m_3> there's monitoring, storage, caching, and multiple wikis
<m_3> we've put juju through the paces on some fairly complex scenarios
<m_3> (had a 2000-node hadoop cluster running last month... it was tres cool!)
<m_3> ok, so I'd like to break for a second and ask if anyone has questions about the overall goals of juju and the basic concepts before we move on
<m_3> !Q
<ClassBot> hi-fiq asked: can you explain Juju more specific
<m_3> yup.. let's dive in
<m_3> ok, so juju uses the terms 'services' and 'relations'
<m_3> and it's what we mean by "service orchestration"
<m_3> to manage a service in juju you use a 'juju charm'
<m_3> we've got lots already (almost at the 100-mark!)
<m_3> you can browse or search these in jujucharms.com
<m_3> there're charms for standalone services like minecraft
<m_3> to highly integrated components like openstack
<m_3> the key concept here is that the charm is built by someone who's an expert with the service
<m_3> (a lot like software packages on a single server, but juju charms deploy the services in a distributed infrastructure)
<m_3> it allows me (who knows _nothing_ about haproxy) to use haproxy like a pro!
<m_3> charms have config so I can customize it as necessary
<m_3> but the main work in configuring this service is all the relation-specific configuration like ip addresses and such
<m_3> the charm handles most of that stuff for me for free
<m_3> side note: you _can_ `juju ssh mysql/0` anytime you'd like... but you don't _need_ to most of the time
<m_3> ok, so alluded to juju orchestrating services in clouds
<m_3> this is true for Amazon's public cloud framework S3/EC2 and it's what most people think of when they say "deploying to the cloud"
<m_3> but juju can also provide service orchestration in other places
<m_3> there are juju providers for ec2-compatible clouds (most private clouds like openstack and eucalyptus)
<m_3> but there's also MaaS (metal as a service)
<m_3> juju can use charms to orchestrate services on bare metal ubuntu servers
<m_3> there's a local provider that lets you spin up a cloud of services on your laptop
<m_3> I have a little local cloud spun up on the demo site...
<ClassBot> SuperEngineer asked: ​ what / why would 'yer average user' be using it for?  As in -any gain in going cloud "just for fun"?
<m_3> so this lets you play around with juju "just for fun"
<m_3> actually, there're some really cool variations to this
<m_3> note that I'm showing the demo in an ec2 instance so y'all can see the screen
<m_3> but I'm running a little local (lxc=based) cloud on virtual machines _inside_ of that ec2 instance!
<m_3> (note the ip addresses in the `juju status`)
<m_3> they're local
<m_3> this can work on your laptop as well depending on your resources
<m_3> there's lots to cover with different providers... MaaS is cool, LXC is cool
<m_3> another somewhat pathological example... (it's really cool though!)
<m_3> take a stack of servers...
<m_3> use Maas
<m_3> use juju (with the MaaS provider) to install openstack
<m_3> use juju (with the openstack/ec2 provider) to hit that new openstack private cloud and install hadoop
<m_3> run the hadoop jobs
<m_3> it's... um... meta :)
<m_3> anyway, enough strange stuff and exceptions to the rules... the basics of juju are pretty straightforward
<m_3> so next up is the structure of what a charm actually looks like
<m_3> there're two things to look at here... standard off-the-shelf charms like haproxy and mysql
<m_3> you'll probably neveer touch the internals of these
<m_3> and then there're charms for _your_ services
<m_3> perhaps your company writes an app server... well how would you charm that up to work with juju?
<m_3> simple... go to Charm School
<m_3> no seriously :)
<m_3> we have pretty regular charmschools at various events (velocity's next week) throughout mostly the us and europe... some in eastern asia
<m_3> they're just events where expert charmers are on-hand to help people charm up services they wanna use with juju
<ClassBot> hi-fiq asked: what is the different between XaaS, SaaS, and Maas
<m_3> I have no clue!!!
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<m_3> ha, so lemme try
<m_3> I'll start from the outside-in
<m_3> let's say I'm a user for a service like DropBox
<m_3> that's SaaS software as a service
<m_3> a SaaS provider might buy their space and compute time from a PaaS (platform as a service) like heroku
<m_3> a PaaS provider might by their infrastructure from an IaaS provider like rackspace or amazon
<m_3> a IaaS provider needs to provision bare servers into their infrastructure via MaaS (metal as a service)
<m_3> MaaS is provided at the OS level (ubuntu server here of course :)
<ClassBot> scorp_ asked: Is Ubuntu Cloud gaining in the Enterprise?
<m_3> absolutely
<m_3> and devops tools like juju make it even easier to adopt ubuntu server and ubuntu cloud in the enterprise
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<m_3> I can manage stacks of services with juju for a startup
<m_3> but I can also manage larger stacks of services for an enterprise
<m_3> and use juju to hit a private internal cloud if an enterprise needs that
<m_3> and use juju to hit a private servers if an enterprise needs that
<m_3> ha!... sorry I sound like sales guy... it's pretty cool though
<m_3> ok, with limited time remaining I won't go into the anatomy of a charm
<m_3> perhaps just a peek though
<m_3> a charm has hooks that get called by juju
<m_3> these hooks can be written in any language you'd like (provided there's an ubuntu runtime)
<m_3> shell script is most common
<m_3> but python, ruby, perl, clojure, you name it
<m_3> ah, so I won't get into the weeds here
<m_3> let's just leave it that the hooks are called by juju when it's deploying and relating services to each other
<m_3> you stitch them together with "interfaces" that tell which charms are compatible with which other charms
<m_3> (browse jujucharms.com)
<m_3> ok, that's all folks
<m_3> m_3 in #juju and @m_3 on twitter... ping me for more questions please
<m_3> thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Switching to Ubuntu from Windows - Instructors: nik90 - Slides: http://is.gd/0SK8z8
<ClassBot> Slides for Switching to Ubuntu from Windows: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/slides/switching_from_windows_uudJun12.pdf
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<nik90> m_3: Thanks for that brilliant session on using Juju.
<nik90> Let me try to make this session as exciting and interesting as the previous one
<nik90> Welcome to this session "Switching to Ubuntu from Windows"
<nik90> Hello everyone, I am Nekhelesh. You can find more about me at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nekhelesh%20Ramananthan
<nik90> I have been dual-booting Ubuntu since I started using Ubuntu (almost 4 years ago) until now...and I hope to share some of my experience and tips with all of you
<nik90> This session is all about trying to get you to have a smooth experience to switching to Ubuntu from Windows
<nik90> As we progress through the session, I will provide some small breaks where you can ask your questions...Until then please try to reserve them..
<nik90> Just in case you missed the introduction session, you need to ask your questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat prefixed with “QUESTION:” to ensure that it gets noticed...
<nik90> [slide 1]
<nik90> FIRST STEP
<nik90> [slide 2]
<nik90> Alright the first thing, you need to consider when switching from Windows to Ubuntu are Applications
<nik90> [slide 3]
<nik90> Are the programs that you use in Windows also available in Ubuntu? If not, are there alternatives that I can use?
<nik90> An operating system is useful only if you can perform all the tasks that you would like to do. This is one of the most important preparatory step you must do.
<nik90> If you are a casual user who browses the Internet, watches the video and listens to music on his computer then see how you can perform these tasks in Ubuntu.
<nik90> This is one of the most important preparatory step you must do.
<nik90> A useful way would be to try out Ubuntu Live and see how well you like it.
<nik90> Mainly try to perform some basic tasks mentioned above..
<nik90> You can find out more about trying Ubuntu LIVE at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<nik90> Any questions about the first step??
<nik90> moving on then..
<nik90> SECOND STEP
<ClassBot> SuperEngineer asked: ​ wouldn't basic first step be "check your internet connectivity"?
<nik90> Well I assumed that when you try out Ubuntu LIVE you will try browsing your internet...
<nik90> this should give you an indication if your internet connectivity is available
<nik90> but yes, that's a good suggestion...thnx SuperEngineer
<nik90> Alrite getting back
<nik90> [slide 4]
<nik90> Is there a need for Windows?
<nik90> You might be like me where one or two applications are absolutely necessary and only are available on Windows..
<nik90> In this case you need to have Windows installed. This is a simple step to think about and can define your installation steps later
<nik90> Also it is important to consider the resource usage of these applications..If the applications is something small, you might be able to run it in Ubuntu using WINE
<nik90> However, certain applications or games require lots of resources and libraries. This might force you to either dual-boot Windows or otherwise run Windows in a virtualbox.
<nik90> You may use the following rule to decide if you want to dual boot or run Windows in a virtualbox
<nik90> Golden Rule:- If you computer is a modern computer (with Intel Core i5 or better with at least 3 GB Ram) you can go for virtualbox.
<nik90> Otherwise you might need to dual-boot Windows
<nik90> [slide 5]
<nik90> Remember this is just a rule of thumb!
<nik90> Any computer with lower specs can still run Windows on a Virtualbox, but the performance might be not satisfactory
<nik90> [slide 6]
<nik90> [slide 7]
<nik90> In dual-boot, Windows and Ubuntu are installed side by side.
<nik90> When you power on your computer you will have the choice to run either Windows or Ubuntu
<nik90> [slide 8]
<nik90> [slide 9]
<nik90> In a virtualbox, you are basically simulating Windows in Ubuntu
<nik90> It is like inception, if you will :)
<nik90> And this is possible only if your computer is strong enough..The above requirement is a rule of thumb than a fixed requirement.
<nik90> Any questions about the second step?
<nik90> moving on then to the next step
<nik90> THIRD STEP
<nik90> [slide 10]
<nik90> Backup your data!
<nik90> Remember your personal data is more important than anything..Everything else can be installed and restored back.
<nik90> But if you lose your personal data, you lose it forever! After that, install Ubuntu based on the decision you made in the second step
<nik90> Before continuing, I must emphasize on this, "Install Ubuntu AFTER Windows".
<nik90> Otherwise you will only see Windows and won't be able to boot into Ubuntu easily.
<nik90> If you choose to run Windows on a virtualbox, things are very simple.
<nik90> Allow Ubuntu to setup everything by using the entire disk.
<nik90> Once Ubuntu is installed, you can then install Windows in a virtualbox.
<nik90> When using virtualbox, you can incorporate data sharing between Windows and Ubuntu using onlinen cloud services such as Dropbox, Ubuntu One and the upcoming Google Drive for Linux.
<nik90> In most of these cases, you might be sharing data less than 5-10 Gb which can be perfectly done using the above mentioned services
<nik90> Dropbox and Ubuntu One are available on Windows and Ubuntu.
<nik90> They integrate well into both these operating systems.
<nik90> Please note, that Google Drive is not yet available for Ubuntu at the time of this session. But it will come in the future..For now you can access you data through their website.
<nik90> If you choose to dual-boot Windows, you can choose this during the installation of Ubuntu.
<nik90> Here is a tip i can offer in this regard
<nik90> If you choose to dual-boot Windows then you might consider the following partition setup.
<nik90> If you use Windows to access one or two applications (thereby spending less than 50% o f time on Windows) you might be better off letting Ubuntu setup the partition automatically for you.
<nik90> By default, it will allocate one partition for Ubuntu, One for swap and the other one for Windows.
<nik90> In this case you need to make use of cloud services such as Ubuntu One, Dropbox as described above for data sharing.
<nik90> This is so that when you are in Windows you can access the data in the Ubuntu partition.
<nik90> If on the other hand, you use Windows quite a bit (spending more than 50% of time on Windows) then, I suggest you go about your own partition setup.
<nik90> You could go for one partition for Ubuntu (~30 Gb, EXT4), one partition for swap, one partition for Windows (~30 GB NTFS) and the rest in another partition for data (NTFS)
<nik90> This last partition will contain all the data that you access when using Windows and Ubuntu. This way you incorporate data sharing between these two operating systems.
<nik90> any questions? This will be the hardest step in your transition.
<nik90> [slide 13]
<nik90> moving on, then
<nik90> OPTIONAL STEP
<nik90> [slide 14]
<nik90> This step is only for users who spend more than 50% time on Windows.
<nik90> I am going to assume that you are using a extra partition "DATA".
<nik90> Since this partition is a NTFS, it can cause some minor issues in Ubuntu
<nik90> Let's see how we can deal with this
<nik90> The first and foremost thing is ensuring that the DATA partition is auto-mounted on login
<nik90> This can be done using a program called ntfs-config
<nik90> ntfs-config is a program which will basically help you mount your NTFS partitions automatically on login.
<nik90> It will also make it possible for Ubuntu to write on your ntfs partition by giving it write permissions.
<nik90> This is necessary if you want to create a file on the ntfs partition
<nik90> You can install ntfs-config from the Ubuntu Software Center
<nik90> Once you have installed ntfs-config, you need to type the following command
<nik90> sudo mkdir -p /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<nik90> Note: you need to do this only the first time after installation
<nik90> You can now launch ntfs-config from the Unity dash
<nik90> Choose the data partition in the ntfs-config program and set it to automount and writable
<nik90> And there you go..that's it
<nik90> With this done, you can now proceed to setup other stuff like importing music, video etc in Rhythmbox from your data partition
<nik90> Any questions about ntfs-config?
<nik90> alrite.. seems like everything is clear then :)
<nik90> moving on to the last and final step
<nik90> LAST STEP
<nik90> [slide 15]
<nik90> I am sure you would want to access all your internet bookmarks in both Windows and Ubuntu.
<nik90> This is now easily achievable using Google Chrome and Firefox.
<nik90> I also believe Opera offers this feature as well, though I am not sure since I haven't used it really
<nik90> In Firefox, you can sync your bookmarks, history, extensions, even tabs which you opened on the other operating system!
<nik90> The same can be achieved in Chrome which uses your google account to store your personal browser data
<nik90> Try using cross-platform apps for a uniform workflow and consistency when using Ubuntu and Windows.
<nik90> This is also the best way to dip your toes in Ubuntu.
<nik90> Finally, let's have a look at the decision chat.
<nik90> [slide 16]
<nik90> This chart should summarize pretty much the entire session.
<nik90> Just follow the tree and you will get to the most optimum results
<nik90> Remember, preparations is crucial to a smooth transition from Windows to Ubuntu.
<nik90> [slide 17]
<nik90> Any final questions, then?
<nik90> Just one final thing I forgot to mention...when looking at apps which might run on WINE .. you can check it out at http://www.winehq.org/
<ClassBot> SuperEngineer asked: ​ would it be worth mentioning "additional drivers" in Ubuntu
<nik90> yes, additional drivers
<ClassBot> JasnaBencic asked: Did you help someone to switch from Windows to Ubuntu and how did they respond to that?
<nik90> SuperEngineer: I answered your question on the wrong channel
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<nik90> If you are using some graphic cards like Nvidia, Ubuntu provides both open source drivers and proprietary ones
<nik90> The open source drivers are installed automatically when you use Ubuntu
<nik90> I meant install* Ubuntu
<nik90> However, sometimes it is preferable to go ahead and install additional drivers for better performance sometimes
<nik90> You can easily install additional drivers in Ubuntu through the dash
<nik90> It will automatically search your computer and check if proprietary drivers are available to install
<nik90> Now, coming back to the question raised by JasnaBencic
<nik90> I have helped few of my friends switch to Windows....
<nik90> and yes they mostly pay attention to "will my apps work on Windows"
<nik90> and I believe that is the most important question for a Windows User
<nik90> At the end, after following these steps,
<nik90> believe even if it takes time to execute these steps
<nik90> it is worth the preparation
<nik90> well that's it from me, i guess
<nik90> thank you all for participating in this session
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Protecting your server: iptable basics, fail2ban and ssh - Instructors: stlsaint
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> Looks like our instructor is running a bit late, I sent him a couple messages so hopefully he'll be available soon :)
<stlsaint> sorry all for the delay
<stlsaint> This session i will be iptables, fail2ban and ssh
<stlsaint> There is alot of info to cover so i ask that all question's be held until after session
<stlsaint> So first off...iptables
<stlsaint> The Linux kernel, since version 2.0, has included the capabilities to act as a firewall.
<stlsaint> Starting off with ipfwadm
<stlsaint> then moving to the ipchains module
<stlsaint> to what we have today of iptables
<stlsaint> IPtables have a wide range of uses. Too many to cover in this hour session so i will be discussing the basics and sharing how i use them on my own servers
<stlsaint> some important terminology
<stlsaint> I like to think of Iptables as having three main jobs:
<stlsaint> NAT, Packet Filtering, and Routing
<stlsaint> NAT stands Network Address Translation
<stlsaint> How we convert from a private to public ipaddress
<stlsaint> Packet filtering involving firewalls with two main: stateless and stateful
<stlsaint> Stateless firewalls do not have the ability to inspect incoming packets
<stlsaint> and of course the opposite: Stateful firewalls have the ability to inspect each packet
<stlsaint> this is where we see the "drop" and "reject" targets used in iptables
<stlsaint> Routing is used to route various network packets to different ports
<stlsaint> Now on to tabels:
<stlsaint> Filter, NAT, Mangle
<stlsaint> Filter is the default table type and contains most of the chains including input, output and forward.
<stlsaint> NAT – this table is used when new connections are created
<stlsaint> with three chains: prerouting, output, and postrouting
<stlsaint> Now chains are important to keep in mind
<stlsaint> three built in chains with iptables
<stlsaint> The INPUT chain is used for packets coming into the system
<stlsaint> this is where majority of our filtering takes place.
<stlsaint> With this chain we filter out packets to prevent ping attacks, etc etc
<stlsaint> The output chain, used for packets coming out of your system
<stlsaint> Again a filter to stop certain packets from leaving your network
<stlsaint> And the third, the forward chain. Used for packets being passed along through the firewall
<stlsaint> Used for NAT rules
<stlsaint> also before i forget the pre/post routing chains:
<stlsaint> The PREROUTING chain is for changing packets as they come in
<stlsaint> The POSTROUTING chain is for changing packets as they leave
<stlsaint> I will not be covering more on pre/post routing or package manipulation
<stlsaint> so with the main chains we set "rules" of what to do when a packet is received
<stlsaint> There are four "targets" or actions that Iptabels does when a packet matches its rules
<stlsaint> Accept, Drop, Reject, Log, Jump
<stlsaint> Respectively, accept and pass the packet, drop the packet returning a "reason" or drop error, Reject the packet with no message, Log (log) and jump to another chain
<stlsaint> We will be dealing with Accept, Drop and Reject
<stlsaint> Now lets get into building our firewall with IPtables
<stlsaint> NOTE: There are graphical applications which can be used to configure IPTables but i prefer to build by hand so that is what will be covered
<stlsaint> so within a terminal you can run: iptables -L
<stlsaint> Also note, all iptables commands must be used with sudo
<stlsaint> so with the above command you should see the following
<stlsaint> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<stlsaint> target     prot opt source               destination
<stlsaint> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<stlsaint> target     prot opt source               destination
<stlsaint> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<stlsaint> target     prot opt source               destination
<stlsaint> This means you have NO rules configured
<stlsaint> first off we must allow all inbound before setting our filters
<stlsaint> basic syntax of iptables: iptables -option [Chain] [Rule] -j [Target]
<stlsaint> notice the same terminology as discussed earlier
<stlsaint> so say we want to block ICMP
<stlsaint> iptables -t filter -A INPUT -p icmp -i eth0 -j DROP
<stlsaint> so on our INPUT chain, we block tcp protocol ICMP with the -p switch, -i is our interface -j is our target which is to drop them
<stlsaint> -t filter specifies that this rule will go into the filter table.
<stlsaint> The -A INPUT specifies that the rule is going to be appended to the INPUT chain.
<stlsaint> those are our quick basic terminology. due to time i am going to go through a quick setup of blocking everything except ssh, http and https
<stlsaint> This is our basic allow rule: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1337 -j ACCEPT
<stlsaint> so we allow traffic then start our filters
<stlsaint> so i will now allow incoming ssh on my system
<stlsaint> ah first we allow already Established connections
<stlsaint> -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<stlsaint> now ssh:
<stlsaint> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<stlsaint> now http:
<stlsaint> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<stlsaint> https:
<stlsaint> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<stlsaint> now we block all other traffic:
<stlsaint> -A INPUT -j DROP
<stlsaint> remember to put: sudo iptables infront of all above commands
<stlsaint> now with iptables you can set the rules but if you do not save them then upon your first reboot they will be removed
<stlsaint> save your configuration with: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<stlsaint> restore them with: iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<stlsaint> thats it folks. with that we have configured our first firewall to block everything except ssh, http and https
<stlsaint> now iptables is way more far reaching then these very basics i have covered here so dig in and research for more advanced and indepth info
<stlsaint> now quickly i will cover fail2ban and ssh security
<stlsaint> fail2ban is an awesome application that i use on my servers to ban/unban users attempting to attack my systems
<stlsaint> fail2ban works in conjunction with iptables to reject ip's that have been banned
<stlsaint> you can apt-get install it for ubuntu and simply conf your jail settings on what to do with a violator
<stlsaint> for instance
<stlsaint> if on your server you allow ssh connections to the net and someone attempts to brute force your password
<stlsaint> you can configure fail2ban to immediately block those IP's used in the attack.
<stlsaint> So if you want a ip to be banned upon two unsuccessful tries to access your server you can set that with fail2ban
<stlsaint> you can also set how log the ban will last. Fail2ban uses seconds to dictate how long a ban lasts.
<stlsaint> So if you set that the ban will last oh i dont know, 7000000000 seconds. Then thats how long the ban will last which equates out to probably a few weeks
<stlsaint> or if you set the ban time to a negative number say: -3, the ban will be permanent.
<stlsaint> give me one sec and i will pull an example
<stlsaint> 2012-06-20 13:45:07,932 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Unban 61.172.245.118
<stlsaint> 2012-06-20 13:45:07,944 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Unban 200.51.85.115
<stlsaint> 2012-06-20 13:45:07,955 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Unban 117.27.130.70
<stlsaint> now those are some random ips i just pulled to show how fail2ban unbanned them after an attack on a system
<stlsaint> those ip's attempted a brute force on port 22 (ssh) to gain access
<stlsaint> fail2ban banned them and they were just unbanned recently
<stlsaint> fail2ban logs the attacks, bans/unbans, and updates your iptables rules with the targets.
<stlsaint> You can also configure ban for any service: IE: Apache2, ftp, ssh, http
<stlsaint> and each "jail" of that service can have different rules.
<stlsaint> So a ssh jail which only allows two attempts can be different from an apache setting which allows 4 attempts
<stlsaint> very versatile for broad networks.
<stlsaint> Now with that said i will move onto SSH security
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<stlsaint> So we use SSH for secure connections but what if you want to open up ssh to the net for remote connections!?
<stlsaint> Well that exposes you to brute force attacks amongst others which is why it is standard practice to utilize SSH keys within your networks to handle authentication
<stlsaint> A quick google search invovling ssh keys will easily show you how to create, transfer and configure your server to use key authentication over passwords.
<stlsaint> With key authentication you remove the brute fore/password dictionary attack because your server doesn't use passwords. Only keys to authenticate users.
<stlsaint> Some say to also change your port but a simple scan of your network will display what port is open so please dont think that by changing your ssh port you are securing your system.
<stlsaint> I have about 5 mins left so i am open to questions in regards to the topics covered this session.
<stlsaint> If nothing. I thank you for your time and i hope that i have answered some questions in regards to iptables or some basic practices to secure a server
<stlsaint> Some quick helpful links:
<stlsaint> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/iptables/
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<stlsaint> http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<stlsaint> I also can be reached in #ubuntu-beginners and #ubuntu-beginners-team
<stlsaint> hrm, someone asked about IPv6 with iptables
<stlsaint> please search the tool: ip6tables
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Using Unity - Instructors: bobweaver
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<bobweaver> Hello there My name is Joseph Mills You can find out more about me at.
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills     and
<bobweaver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/josephmills ,
<bobweaver> If you have any Questions Please Join #ubuntu-classroom-chat and prefix all your questions with
<bobweaver> QUESTION: why is the color blue called blue ?
<bobweaver> Notice the : After QUESTION also notice that it is in all caps, also notice the ? at the end of the Question this is a must.
<bobweaver> Please also Note that the SUPER key is the Key that has the Windows logo on it on PC's not sure what it is on mac
<bobweaver> keyboards
<bobweaver> I would also like to thank everyone that has showed up for Ubuntu User Days and also thank
<bobweaver> pliea2 JoseeAntonioR and other that have put this all togeather. You are great and Thank you very
<bobweaver> Much
<bobweaver> lets hear for them  {clap,clap }
<bobweaver> Now, Lets talk about Unity.
<bobweaver> Well...
<bobweaver> What is Unity?
<bobweaver> Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment developed by Canonical Ltd (Ubuntu's backed Company)
<bobweaver> for its Ubuntu.
<bobweaver> Unity debuted in the netbook edition of Ubuntu 10.10. It is designed to make more efficient
<bobweaver> use of space given the limited screen size of netbooks
<bobweaver> including, for example, a vertical application switcher called the LAUNCHER
<bobweaver> Unity is part of the Ayatana project,
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<bobweaver> The Ayatana initiative is to improve the user experience within Ubuntu.
<bobweaver> In addition to UNITY LAUNCHER, there are Application Indicators
<bobweaver> and other projects such as MeMenu,
<bobweaver> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/screen-shot-2011-10-13-at-12.11.12.jpg
<bobweaver> the notification system
<bobweaver> So lets talk about The Unity LAUNCHER. The Unity launcher Is the DOCK That is on the left hand side of
<bobweaver> your screen (Un-less you read left to right that is In that case it is on your right). There are Three
<bobweaver> things that I would like to talk about with the Launcher.
<bobweaver> 1) How to move Icons around.
<bobweaver> If you HOLD down you LEFT mouse button over a icon in the launcher
<bobweaver> you can see that you can move it to the desired place that you wish.
<bobweaver> You may also add items The Unity launcher by pressing the SUPER button then selecting a application and drag it over to the Launcher.
<bobweaver> Any Questions So Far?
<bobweaver> Great moving on
<bobweaver> 2) Unity Quicklists
<bobweaver> If you hover over a application on the Launcher and RIGHT click you will see that
<bobweaver> there is other options. Like with The folder that is On the launcher.
<bobweaver> http://i.stack.imgur.com/VZoxi.png
<bobweaver> This is handy.
<bobweaver> you can open straight up to your Open your Pictures folder right from there thus saving time.
<bobweaver> er lingo not so good there :)
<bobweaver> But .... Any Questions about Quicklists ?
<bobweaver> Great
<bobweaver> 3) The WORKSPACE SWITCHER. The WORKPLACE Switcher is a the icon in the launcher that looks like this.
<bobweaver> http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/workspaceswitcher.png
<bobweaver>  If you LEFT click on that icon you will see the 4 desktop area's that are available for you too use. I my self like to
<bobweaver> use Key combos to do this but we will talk more about that later.
<bobweaver> Any Questions ?
<bobweaver> Now lets take a look at the Unity DASH
<bobweaver> If you left click on the Ubuntu symbol (1st Icon) In the Launcher you will be taken to the Unity DASH
<bobweaver> There are also three things that I would like to talk about with the Unity DASH.
<bobweaver> 1) The Search Bar.
<bobweaver> The search bar allows us to search for a application are file structure including movies pictures and music.
<bobweaver> This Is a great thing as it saves you a lot of time. Lets try this. click the Ubuntu symbol On the Launcher,Then just start typing in
<bobweaver> system settings. you will notice that by the time you get to sys it is already been filtered out and you can now LEFT click the icon to launch system settings. Or you can just press the DOWN ARROW to get to select the system settings icon then just press enter. This is
<bobweaver> far faster and easier then things use(pre Ubuntu 10.10) to be with clicking on things and trying to to locate the item and then launch.
<bobweaver> any question about the search bar in the DASH ?
<bobweaver> 2) Lets us now look at what is called Unity LENS.
<bobweaver> the Unity LENS are located at the bottom of your DASH. You may see one that looks like
<bobweaver> a House One that looks like a ruler with some pens. One that looks like a piece of paper one that looks like a Music symbol and One that
<bobweaver> looks like a piece of Film. These are what are called UNITY LENS in fact each one is a LENS.
<bobweaver> we will talk about lens and scopes more and making them or whatever if we have time at the end
<bobweaver> but it is imporant that you know that Unity uses lens
<bobweaver> The one that looks like a house or HOME is you HOME LENS this one is presented to you when you start the DASH.
<bobweaver> The on that looks like a ruler and some pens is you APPLICATIONS LENS you can LEFT CLICK on this icon and you will see that there is three
<bobweaver> sections Applications That you have recently used is the first one The Second One is for all the applications that you have installed to the system. If you left click on any if the icons it will launch that icon. Also please note that you can also LEFT CLICK the triangle
<bobweaver> this can vary depending on motherboard
<bobweaver> but that is not that important here is the picture
<bobweaver> http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/dropdownunity.png
<bobweaver> and a drop down menu will show all the applications that are installed and not just one row.
<bobweaver> The third one is for applications that are available to Download from the Software Center.
<bobweaver> Please not that you can get to the Applications LENS by pressing  SUPER+a   this will bring you straight to the Applications LENS.
<bobweaver> You may also press the SUPER or the ESC buttons to close the DASH anytime that you like.
<bobweaver> Please note*\
<bobweaver> Most of the LENS act the same way Having three rows and drop down bars. All the LENS have shortcut keys
<bobweaver> but sometimes a system key makes it not work
<bobweaver> example like if you had a LENS key combo that was SUPER+w this would not work as it confilcts with other keyboard shortcuts
<bobweaver> home LENS= SUPER
<bobweaver> Applications LENS = Super+a
<bobweaver> Files LENS = Super+f
<bobweaver> Music LENS = Super+m
<bobweaver> Video LENS = Super+v
<bobweaver> Please Note that there are Other 3rd party LENS that are Free for you to Download. If I have time I will cover at the end.
<bobweaver> 3) Filters
<bobweaver> Lets open are VIDEO LENS by pressing SUPER+v If you look at the top right hand side of the screen you will see a option to FILTER out
<bobweaver> things This is also handy, As the Video LENS gets stronger with time there is going to be more and more Videos that are available via On-line.
<bobweaver> And setting a filter can Help you with this. Almost all Lens have Filters.
<bobweaver> Any Questions About LENS ?
<bobweaver> OK Lets now move on to the Notification Area that Unity gives us.
<bobweaver> Please open a terminal. you may do this by using the search bar and typing in "terminal"
<bobweaver> Please do not be alarmed by the fact that we are opening are terminal.
<bobweaver> the searchbar that is in the DASH
<bobweaver> Now in you terminal type in
<bobweaver> notify-send "Hello"
<bobweaver> Prof Read
<bobweaver> Then press enter.
<bobweaver> Do you see the Notification saying Hello ?
<bobweaver> You might have seen this before. This is called the Unity Notification Area.
<bobweaver> Any Questions about the Unity Notification area ?
<bobweaver> All Right ! Moving along Lets now talk about the The Unity Panel.
<bobweaver> http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/applications/Unity-2.jpg
<bobweaver> plz take a look at that picture
<bobweaver> As you see in the Picture the Unity PANEL is the bar that is at the top of you screen.
<bobweaver> Most if not all applications have Menus.
<bobweaver> As you see in the Picture the Unity PANEL is the bar that is at the top of you screen.
<bobweaver> Most is not all applications have Menus.
<bobweaver>  You will also notice if you application
<bobweaver> is in fill screen then the close minimize and maximize buttens are also there.
<bobweaver> Over on the Right hand side there is of the panel there are also STATIC objects feel free to play with these.
<bobweaver> Try to notice what they can do to make you life easier. After all that is What Ubuntu is all about :)
<bobweaver> Any Questions about the Unity PANEL ?
<bobweaver> Great Now lets move on to the to the Switcher. This is by far one of my favorite things.
<bobweaver> if you hold down the ALT Butin then PRESS the TAB button (keep holding ALT button) you will see the
<bobweaver> Switcher. You can look inside of the application that is highlighted by press in TILDA key
<bobweaver> (above the Left tab key on American keyboards )
<bobweaver> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/49/Tilde_key.jpg
<bobweaver> Make sure you hold down the ALT key at all times. You can switch highlighted applications with the
<bobweaver> TAB key or the Right or left arrow keys. Again make sure you are holding Down ALT
<bobweaver> Next let's talk about some keyboard shortcuts.
<bobweaver> These are great and can make moving around you desktop a breeze.
<bobweaver> please press and HOLD down the super key. A menu should show up showing you all the Keyboard
<bobweaver> Shortcuts.
<bobweaver> if you are on 12.04 that is ^^
<bobweaver> There are a Ton and They are awesome Please play around with these as they make moving
<bobweaver> around your desktop super super easy. You might have noticed that with the SUPER key held down
<bobweaver> the Unity LAUNCHER now has Numbers on them. if you press the Number on you keyboard.
<bobweaver> (still holding down Super) It will launch that application that is connected to that Number.
<bobweaver> Any Questions so far ?
<bobweaver> Now lets check out my favorite of the Keyboard shortcuts
<bobweaver> Super+w
<bobweaver> this shows us all the windows that we have open in the Workspace that we are in.
<bobweaver> I have seen this and other keys be different on different computer. If this is the case use
<bobweaver> the Keyboard Shortcuts menu to locate the one that says, "spread all windows in the current workspace"
<bobweaver> Now lets talk about the Unity HUD or Heads Up Display.
<bobweaver> HUD is in a very early stage of development in my honest option
<bobweaver> but I am a outsider
<bobweaver> so I really have no clue but....
<bobweaver> if you tap the ALT button You will be greeted by the Unity HUD
<bobweaver> This is kinda hard to explain so it is best that we use a example.
<bobweaver> Please open you Text editor (gedit)
<bobweaver> now type some stuff into Gedit (text editor)
<bobweaver> now Tap the ALT key to open the HUD
<bobweaver> now type in "open"  into the HUD menu.
<bobweaver> press Down to go to the File >Open...
<bobweaver> one then press Enter
<bobweaver> as you see it can do all sorts of cool things.
<bobweaver> The HUD is/going-to-be something that is real powerful
<bobweaver> There are a million options with the HUD and just not enough time to talk about them all here right now Now.
<bobweaver> Some cool links
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<bobweaver> I would like to leave the last 10 minutes up for questions if any one has any about unity
<bobweaver> Once again thanks for all the hard work that the Ubuntu User Days Orginizers have Put in.
<bobweaver> You all Rock
<bobweaver> there is also a developers and many other classrooms coming up. I wish the best to all of you and how that you all have a wonderful lifetime :)
<bobweaver> s|how|hope
<bobweaver> Like I said there are many 3rd party lens. I just got help from someone last night to get a lens and scope that checks watchseries.eu for TV shows, I Put that On my Ubuntu TV as Ubuntu TV uses lens for just about everything
<bobweaver> Once again have a great one!
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<bobweaver> here is log of my talk also. http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/User-days-Ubuntu.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Commandline Basics - Instructors: imbrandon
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<imbrandon> Hey, hows everyone doing
<imbrandon> hopefully you've enjoyed Userdays so far and I'll try not to bore you too bad now
<imbrandon> I've had a bit of trubble getting my VM to fire up this afternoon so we're going to do this without a follow along today but I think that it will go just fine
<imbrandon> Now to start us off, I'm going to go over some of the ulta basics of the Ubuntu CLI and why you would want to learn it a little
<imbrandon> then we'll open up a little earlier for questions than most sessions as there always tends to be alot in this class
<imbrandon> So, First off let me intro myself, I'm Brandon Holtsclaw, a Ubuntu Core Developer and been a part of the ubuntu community since Breezy badger
<imbrandon> if you want to contact me offline, feel free here on freenode or imbrandon@ubuntu.com anytime ... OK now! lets get into some CLI
<imbrandon> So why use the CLI or command-line-interface ?
<imbrandon> how about a quote from the man ( manual ) introduction
<imbrandon> "Under Linux there are GUIs (graphical user interfaces), where you can point and click and drag, and hopefully get work done without first reading lots of documentation. The traditional Unix environment is a CLI (command line interface), where you type commands to tell the computer what to do. That is faster and more powerful, but requires finding out what the commands are."
<imbrandon> this quote will give us a good starting point into where to get help, it intros us to the "man" command
<imbrandon> man is short for manual, and as part of Debian and thus ubuntu's policy every command on the CLI must have a manual page
<imbrandon> so you know where to find help ( if you find one that doesnt file a bug!! )
<imbrandon> you can bring up this help as easy as typing "man <command>" like say "man cd" will bring the manual up for the CD command
<imbrandon> ok now lets drop a few commands at once, these are really the basic bulding blocks of the cli
<imbrandon> what makes the CLI on linux and other UNIX and UNIX like OS's such as BSD and OSX is
<imbrandon> its ability to pipe commands into one another effectively chain them onto one another
<imbrandon> and even making functions on the fly, right out of bash shell code
<imbrandon> thats right, not only can you run commands on the CLI but the Ubuntu CLI is actually a full programming language too
<imbrandon> but we wont touch as much on that today, but its good to keep in mind
<imbrandon> back to piping commands
<imbrandon> lets take a simple example of `ls`
<imbrandon> ls alone gives you a directory listing, like DIR in dos
<imbrandon> if you are familiar with that
<imbrandon> now if we add a flag or two from the man page
<imbrandon> it tells us we can add the -l flag to put the listing in vert
<imbrandon> and add -a flag to show even hidden files
<imbrandon> so we end up with someting like "ls -la"
<imbrandon> this is great untill you try it on your music collection in ~/Music
<imbrandon> if its anything like mine it flows well off the screen way to fast to be useful
<imbrandon> so we're gonna chain a command with it, or technicaly pipe the `ls` command into a second one
<imbrandon> in this case we want to use a terminal "pager" like `less`
<imbrandon> so to do this we are gonna do "cd ~/Music" then "ls -la|less"
<imbrandon> ( if i had my VM running you could see mine, but hopefully you have a little music from the U1 store :P )
<imbrandon> this will take the output from LS and before it shows it to you "pipe" it to the less command
<imbrandon> for more processing
<imbrandon> the less command then will show us one "page" at a time moving to the next with spacebar
<imbrandon> more info on less can be found with ... u guessed it, man less
<imbrandon> but this showed us putting two commands working as one, that is a fundamental part of the Linux CLI
<imbrandon> almost anything you do will take advantage of this feature ( and windows dont have it last I checked :P )
<imbrandon> it also allows for other things too like "ls -la|uniq" will weed out dupes ...
<imbrandon> or "ls -la|uniq|sort" will weed out dupes then sort them by alpha
<imbrandon> you can chain or pipe indefinately, another i like to use alot is the "cut" command on output , i'll leave you with this command to look in the manual and find out what its doing as homework
<imbrandon> "ls -la|cut -f 1 -d " "|uniq
<imbrandon> ( drop that first quote before the ls, it was a typo :)
<imbrandon> ok , i'm going to swap terminals here very quicly then move on to some questions, i'll come back to examples as they make sense with context but this should give you a nice building block to know what to look for
<imbrandon> when your cutting and pasting from the forums :)
<imbrandon> oh
<imbrandon> one more i wanted to share before Q's
<imbrandon> bash aliases
<imbrandon> this is a VERY handy feature for those that use things like "ls -la" alot
<imbrandon> you can simply `alias ll="ls -la"`
<imbrandon> and then when you type ll , it runs the `ls -la` commmand in its place
<imbrandon> ( until you close the terminal ) to make the command persistant, edit the .bash_profile file in your home directory and add it to the bottom
<imbrandon> then next time you open terminal that will automaticly be set for you and you can use ll right away ( there are also other commented out examples of common aliases in the bash_profile file already )
<imbrandon> you can also overide the ls command its self, setting sort of "defaults" in a poormans wat
<imbrandon> way*
<imbrandon> like `alias ls='ls -la'` then when you run ls
<imbrandon> it automaticly will use the -la options too
<imbrandon> but be very carefull doing this, you can overide important commands by accident, the easiest way to tell safely if your shortcut is already a system command is to use the "which" program
<imbrandon> like "which ls" will tell you either it doesnt exist and is safe to alias, or it will return the location of the ls binary program than it would run if you had used it
<imbrandon> dont just type in the command to see if it exists, dangerious commnds like "dd" can whipe your hard drive just by checking if they "are available" thus its better to use which
<imbrandon> as it only checks, and dosent run the command its self
<imbrandon> ok, now let me switch terminals and we'll get on with a few questions and a's ( and yes i'm using irc from the CLI, via a program called irssi , check it out if your not too timmid of the CLI already, its alot to take in at once )
<imbrandon> OK!, back sorry for that , so do we have any Q's right off the bat ? ( forgive me i'm slow with class bot, not have used it prior to today :P )
<imbrandon> ok i'll cover a few more basics and yall chime in and stop me if you have a Q along the way
<imbrandon> pwd: The pwd command will allow you to know in which directory you're located (pwd stands for "print working directory").
<imbrandon> this is a good one to have rembered so you can easily tell where you are on the hdd
<imbrandon> so if you do it as soon as you open the terminal you get something like "/home/imbrandon/" returned
<imbrandon> telling us we are in our home directory
<imbrandon> also there are 2 handy shortcuts for changing dir's that you'll likely see alot
<imbrandon> the first being ~
<imbrandon> ~ expands in BASH ( the CLI program ) to the current users home dir
<imbrandon> so "cd ~/Desktop" will take me to my desktop
<imbrandon> no matter what my username is, so it is great for copy and pasting instructions to others
<imbrandon> and the other is - ( minus )
<imbrandon> so once we had "cd ~/Desktop" we can then "cd -"
<imbrandon> and that will take us to the directory we were last in
<imbrandon> no matter where it was
<ClassBot> SuperEngineer47 asked: ​ no .bash_profile file found in home directory [.files included in search] is there something I'm missing?
<imbrandon> no, that is one of the harder things to learn about bash
<imbrandon> it has a series of files that being one that it looks in for extra settings
<imbrandon> so it MAY not exist
<imbrandon> the order is /etc/profile /etc/bashrc ~/.profile ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc
<imbrandon> the first two will certainly already be on your system,
<imbrandon> but if you change those it changes the settings system wide so prceede with caution, its better to use those in the home dir
<imbrandon> NOW
<imbrandon> if none of those exist feel free to create one
<imbrandon> but likely one will already be made for you with some things added by the ubuntu devs to make life better on the CLI
<imbrandon> and you can customize those
<imbrandon> man bash ( heh ) will give much more insite into the ordering of how those files load
<ClassBot> zett asked: ​ Concerning "commnds like "dd" can whipe your hard drive": Can you tell some of the dangerous commands, i better do not try out?
<imbrandon> hrm, honestly right off the top of my head no
<imbrandon> i cangive you a few, but a good rule of thumb is to not run any command until you understand what it does
<imbrandon> the cli is very powerful but as the saying goes , with great power comes great responsability
<imbrandon> now with DD
<imbrandon> well first another good rule is if you need to run it with sudo
<imbrandon> then its probably dangerious
<imbrandon> in some way
<imbrandon> but ok with DD, the reason it is, is its a low level "data dump" command
<imbrandon> thats used commonly to backup or clone hdd's
<imbrandon> and similar things, because it will do copys and writes byte for byte and not need to read the actual data its self
<imbrandon> this is great for things like writing to the bootsector of you hard drive to install grub, but its also great for writing to the bootsector of your hdd with something else
<imbrandon> like 0's or null
<imbrandon> that would only write one single byte to the hdd, but make the computer a brick
<imbrandon> and even for an expert at that point in this circumstance its a pain to recover from
<imbrandon> or can be
<imbrandon> there are many many commands like that, but MOST you need to run with sudo to cause perm damage to the system
<imbrandon> but thats also a misnomer , dont think without sudo your safe
<imbrandon> sudo protects you from doing system wide things, but you can erase your own pictures or music etc without sudo easily
<imbrandon> because its your own data, and i dont know about you but my data is more important to me than the system configs
<imbrandon> so its a little bit of a false sense of security and matters more on multi user systems like webservers and such
<imbrandon> but without sudo you can very much destroy things that are maybe not important to the system but are to you :)
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<imbrandon> Ok, it looks like we;re getting close to the end here
<imbrandon> i want to give you two links for more reading ( easier than man pages, that can also be found online as html as well so dont spend all day on the CLI unless you want to )
<imbrandon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<imbrandon> is a FANTASITIC page ( sorry dont know the author )
<imbrandon> for beginners
<imbrandon> and even some mid level stuff
<imbrandon> and then there is "Advanced Programming in BASH" an PDF available via google ( sorry i lost the bookmark , i;ll get it in -classroom after and add it to the wiki )
<imbrandon> but dont let the name scare you off, it covers the basics too
<imbrandon> of all the build in commands for BASH ( bash is the default CLI on most unix like systems, OSX Ubuntu and all other Linux distros that comes to mind as well as all BSD's that i'm aware of )
<imbrandon> there are other popular shells like zch and such, but thats a little more than basic
<imbrandon> BASH will get you very very far on a wide range of systems and is synomous with the linux CLI
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<imbrandon> ( gnome terminal and similar actually run a bash instance in their window etc )
<imbrandon> OK well with that, i'll leave you with this last thought
<imbrandon> alias pushit='git push && afplay ~/Music/saltnpepa-pushit.mp3'
<imbrandon> ^ m_3 that ones just for you brother :)
<imbrandon> Cheers! and feel free to ping me on IRC or email if you want a little more , i'm always happy to help or point people to the right place
<imbrandon> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu  User Days - Current Session: Accessibility Applications - Instructors: AlanBell, Pendulum
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<AlanBell> hello everyone
<AlanBell> Pendulum and I will be talking today about the accessibility tools in Ubuntu, but lets tell you who we are first
<AlanBell> I am AlanBell, I do stuff for the UK loco team and the IRC Council, and I help out where I can on accessibility testing and documentation and a tiny bit of coding
<Pendulum> I'm Penelope Stowe and I attempt to herd cats keeping the Ubuntu Community Accessibility Team organized. I'm also a member of one of the Membership Boards and do work with Ubuntu WOmen
<Pendulum> I also apologize if at some point during this session my cat accidentally participates. She's looking like she might.
<AlanBell> so who is watching this session and are there any particular things you would like us to cover?
<AlanBell> I know a few people will be reading the logs as well so we will cover a range of topics
<AlanBell> the rough plan is to start with on screen keyboards, then move on to the orca screen reader, then have a poke around some of the settings in compiz
<AlanBell> if you want to follow along with the compiz bit you will need the compizconfig-settings-manager package installed
<AlanBell> which you can do from the software center or with "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" on a command line
<AlanBell> but first lets talk about keyboards
<Pendulum> onBoard is the default on screen keyboard for Ubuntu
<Pendulum> As a tool it covers a range of accessibility needs, as well as non-accessibility needs
<Pendulum> It works with various pointing and clicking devices
<Pendulum> It also works with touch screens
<Pendulum> AlanBell will be demoing it shortly, but in the normal mode, you click on the keys with your mouse and it inputs directly to the program you're working in
<Pendulum> This is the default way of using onBoard.
<Pendulum> There is also a scanning mode which can be turned on in onboard's settings
<Pendulum> The scanning mode and grid layouts help people with motor impairments who cannot use a mouse, but use a switch device or similar to access their computer.
<Pendulum> Onboard can do most things a physical keyboard does.
<Pendulum> There are two ways to access onboard:
<Pendulum> 1) seach for it in the Dash
<Pendulum> *search
<Pendulum> 2) go to the Dash, then click on the Applications lense (on the bottom of the screen), then click on the filters, and check accessibility. This should give you all accessibility programs installed, one of which is on board.
<Pendulum> *onboard
<Pendulum> Now that I've explained a bit about onboard, AlanBell is going to give a demo
<AlanBell> you can actually also start it from the lightdm login screen
<AlanBell> click the blue universal access button in the top bar and turn it on there
<AlanBell> it is quite important to us that we have some keyboard-free ways to start the on screen keyboard :)
<AlanBell> lets have a play with it, can you go to this website http://www.dabbleboard.com/draw/Guest1182378/a11y
<AlanBell> and I will show you some of the buttons on it
<AlanBell> in fact please start onboard now from the dash if you can
<AlanBell> onboard supports a number of themes and layouts
<AlanBell> (and yeah you can scribble on the screen!)
<AlanBell> I would like to draw your attention to some interesting buttons on the right
<AlanBell> the X at the top right minimises it to the indicator area
<AlanBell> the cross thing allows you to drag it around the screen
<AlanBell> the really interesting one is the mouse cursor button
<AlanBell> hover over that and an orange timer thing will go round and some more buttons will appear
<AlanBell> these extra buttons allow you to simulate various mouse button actions like clicks, right clicks, middle clicks, click and drags etc without actually clicking the mouse
<AlanBell> which can be good for different pointing devices like trackballs
<AlanBell> it also has a variety of layouts, the one on screen now is the default theme and the full keyboard layout
<AlanBell> this is a fun one in a touch typing layout, mainly aimed at touchscreen use
<AlanBell> and this is the compact layout
<AlanBell> this one is the grid layout which is designed to work with the scanning mode, for people who only have clicker control
<AlanBell> first it scans down, then across
<AlanBell> the frequent letters are grouped to the top-left
<AlanBell> onboard has some new features in the preferences area which allow it to pop up when you are in an editable text field and fade away when you are not
<AlanBell> please do have a play with the settings in the preferences area, and if you would like to help make onboard better, contributions are most welcome
<AlanBell> that isn't the only on screen keyboard in Ubuntu, but it is the default one on the CD, there are a variety of others, including some more exotic ones like dasher, which Pendulum will tell you about
<Pendulum> Dasher is probably the next most commonly recognized alternate input to using a keyboard
<Pendulum> It's not exactly an onscreen keyboard as rather than having keys to click on, you use your mouse/tracker/other device to float over the letters
<Pendulum> Think something like those old video games where you had to steer a spaceship through an asteroid field and directed the spaceship with your mouse
<Pendulum> Dasher was developed by researchers/fellows at Cambridge and is cross-platform so can also be used on Windows or MacOS
<Pendulum> You can install Dasher through either the Software Center or by using apt-get.
<Pendulum> The website with information (and a video demo) is http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/
<Pendulum> Dasher can be used with a mouse, trackpad, touchscreen, rollerball, joystick and even a gazetracker
<Pendulum> It mostly needs a device that can go in two dimensions, so probably won't work for switch users (but I may be wrong on that)
<Pendulum> (I've never tested it and I haven't heard of a switch user having success with Dasher)
<AlanBell> it has a click mode, but I haven't tried it
<AlanBell> dasher lets you build up text in the dasher window which you can then copy and paste into an application, or you can start it with "dasher -a direct" to have it work like a keyboard and type directly into things
<Pendulum> There are other open source onscreen keyboards out there. Caribou is the current default onscreen keyboard for Gnome, although it's still very much evolving and adding more features.
<ClassBot> genii-around asked: Are there any plans in the works to support AAC type input devices? ( symbolic based keyboards, eye tracking devices, etc )
<AlanBell> genii-around: for eye tracking there is an interesting project called opengazer
<AlanBell> http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/opengazer/
<AlanBell> from cambridge university like dasher
<AlanBell> and you can in theory use it to control dasher
<AlanBell> that has a new release expected in december
<AlanBell> so that might turn up in 13.04 or thereabouts if it goes through the process
<AlanBell> for AAC, I am not aware of anything that types into Ubuntu, but I am working on a side project in that area
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/speak.html
<AlanBell> this uses a web page with an openMary speech synth server on the back end
<AlanBell> and I am working on grammar stuff so you can click "want" "hug" to say "I would like a big hug please"
<AlanBell> or something like that
<AlanBell> we are running out of time a bit, lets move on to orca
<AlanBell> orca is the Ubuntu screen reader application
<AlanBell> it gives you a running commentary as you move around your desktop
<AlanBell> we have done a fair bit of work to ensure that Ubuntu is installable fully eyes free
<AlanBell> shove in a CD, wait until you hear the drums and press ctrl+s to start the screen reader
<AlanBell> http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/a11y-screen-reader.html.en
<AlanBell> ghelp:orca
<AlanBell> is the documentation, it is a very powerful and flexible application
<AlanBell> there are a *lot* of keyboard shortcuts to help you navigate around and use it to find out what is on screen
<AlanBell> generally when designing applications to be accessible the critical thing is to not depend on a mouse.
<AlanBell> a mouse is pretty useless without vision. Touchscreens are more accessible than you might first think though.
<AlanBell> the iphone is rather popular with fully blind people
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<AlanBell> to use orca from a running Ubuntu you can start it at the login screen with ctrl+s or you can use the universal access settings to turn it on
<AlanBell> this starts the application and also turns on desktop accessibility which causes all the bits of user interface to tell orca what to say (roughly speaking)
<AlanBell> please have a go with orca and try getting around unity with your eyes shut!
<AlanBell> ok, next bit to cover are some tools we have for visually impaired users who are not blind
<AlanBell> < kanliot> QUESTION:is there a something for ubuntu that works like microsoft magnifier?
<AlanBell> yes, we have magnification :)
<AlanBell> this is a compiz tool, so it works in Unity3d
<AlanBell> the plugin is enabled by default but there is no key to activate it
<AlanBell> so to do this, install and run compizconfig-settings-manager
<AlanBell> ccsm from the command line
<AlanBell> then you want to go to the enhanced zoom plugin
<AlanBell> and click the button to the right of the mouse icon and "zoom in"
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<AlanBell> this pops up a dialog that allows you to enable a key/mouse combination
<AlanBell> I set it to "Super" and button4
<AlanBell> then ok to that and do the same for the mouse Zoom Out setting
<AlanBell> I set that one to "Super" and button5
<AlanBell> then press the super key (windows key) and roll the mouse wheel forward and backward
<AlanBell> really good openGL accellerated magnification
<AlanBell> running right out of time now, I think we will have to wrap it up there!
<AlanBell> so if you want to talk further we are in the #ubuntu-accessibility channel
<AlanBell> any final words from you Pendulum?
<Pendulum> Nope. Thanks everyone for coming. Don't hesitate to find us if you have any further questions!
<AlanBell> thanks for coming everyone, and everyone reading the logs too o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Installing Software - Instructors: JoseeAntonioR - Slides: http://is.gd/1PTWYd
<ClassBot> Slides for Installing Software: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Slides/Installing.pdf
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<JoseeAntonioR> Thank you so much, Pendulum and AlanBell. That was a great session.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello again, people. Many of you may have seen me during the Introduction to Ubuntu session. For those who not, I'm Jose Antonio Rey, an Ubuntu Member from Peru.
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope you are enjoying this User Days so far.
<JoseeAntonioR> Today, I'm going to cover Installing Software in Ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 1]
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, if you have any questions, just ask them in #ubuntu-classroom-chat, prefixing them with QUESTION:
<JoseeAntonioR> For example:
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: Do you like cheese?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be happy to answer them all.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, moving on.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 2]
<JoseeAntonioR> To start with, we need to know what the Ubuntu Software Center is.
<JoseeAntonioR> It is a program, that will give you access to thousands of applications, which are designed, tested and approved for Ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> You can get lots of them completely for free, and you can buy some if you are willing to.
<JoseeAntonioR> You will also be able to see reviews of people who have already been using the app for some time, to have a general idea about it.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 3]
<JoseeAntonioR> You can open it by searching it in the Dash, or by clicking its icon in the Launcher
<JoseeAntonioR> It's the orange shopping bag with lots of icons coming out of it.
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you find an app that you want to install or try, just click the Install button, and enter your user password to confirm the operation.
<JoseeAntonioR> Some applications may require to have a Launchpad account, but you won't need to pay anything if it says it's for $0.00
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you've done this, you have sucessfully installed the app/package. To remove it, just click on the Remove button.
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, forgot to mention. You can also look for specific packages in the search bar.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 4]
<JoseeAntonioR> All the packages and applications that are in the Ubuntu Software Center are included in the official Ubuntu repositories.
<JoseeAntonioR> Do you guys have any questions about the Ubuntu Software Center and its use?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, so let's move on.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 5]
<JoseeAntonioR> There are other ways of installing software. For example, from the commandline.
<JoseeAntonioR> We also call the commandline a Terminal.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, to open a Terminal, just press Ctrl+Alt+T.
<JoseeAntonioR> Give it a try if you want to.
<JoseeAntonioR> If you want to install software from the commandline, you can issue "sudo apt-get install [packagename]", without quotes.
<JoseeAntonioR> Let's give it a try.
<JoseeAntonioR> Let's suppose we want to install Lernid from the commandline.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, we open a Terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T, and issue sudo apt-get install lernid
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you do that, you need to enter your password, and then confirm the installation.
<JoseeAntonioR> When it finished, you're all set.
<JoseeAntonioR> To reinstall a package, you should use "sudo apt-get install --reinstall [packagename]"
<JoseeAntonioR> And to remove a package, issue "sudo apt-get remove [packagename]"
<JoseeAntonioR> Remember you should put the package name, which isn't always the program name.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 6]
<JoseeAntonioR> To update your system, you can run the Update Manger, which you can find in the dash.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can also run this command in a Terminal:
<JoseeAntonioR> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 7]
<JoseeAntonioR> Now, I'll explain you about PPAs.
<JoseeAntonioR> PPAs or Personal Package Archives are packages which are hosted in a person's Launchpad account. You can install software from a PPA once you add the repository link to your system.
<JoseeAntonioR> This is pretty easy to do.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 8]
<JoseeAntonioR> Just, open a terminal, and issue the following link:
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo apt-add-repository [ppalink]
<JoseeAntonioR> In case you need to install from a PPA, the link will be provided to you, so don't worry about finding it.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 9]
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you have added the PPA link to your repositories, just issue the following two commands:
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo apt-get update
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo apt-get install [packagename]
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you do that, you'll have the package from the PPA installed.
<JoseeAntonioR> Yes, all of this seems and is so easy. BUT:
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 10]
<JoseeAntonioR> Only install from PPAs if you trust the source, as there may be malicious software in some PPAs.
<JoseeAntonioR> All PPAs are maintained by their owners, and the community nor Canonical reviews and approves them.
<JoseeAntonioR> Also, as they're outside the repositories, they tend to not be supported within our support channels.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 11]
<JoseeAntonioR> Some programs are distributed in their source codes. You normally won't have to install this way, but in case you need to do it, read the README file that comes with the packaged program.
<JoseeAntonioR> This file contains all the instructions and requirements for the program to work appropriately.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, this concludes the explanation. We have time for questions, and for some demos (if you want to, of course).
<JoseeAntonioR> If you want me to explain something else, just let me know with a question, and I'll be happy to.
<JoseeAntonioR> Questions are welcome, if you have some.
<JoseeAntonioR> well, then I think it's all for now
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope you enjoyed it
<JoseeAntonioR> If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email to joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, or to ping me on IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, we have a question
<ClassBot> autif asked: sudo apt-get install does not seem to upgrade the kernel and friends. How do I upgrade the kernel from command line in ubuntu server?
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, the Kernel is changed in every release.
<JoseeAntonioR> So you can update the Kernel with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoseeAntonioR> That will upgrade the system's Kernel, and version.
<JoseeAntonioR> That means, that if there's a new version released, you will get all the new features from that version, and that version number.
<JoseeAntonioR> For example, if I'm in 11.10 and issue "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", you will get 12.04 as a result, with the new kernel too.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, are there any questions left?
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, then, that's it.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope you enjoyed it, and as I said before, feel free to contact me in case you need anything.
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, and before finishing, let me correct myself.
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade the release version, to upgrade the release version you need to issue do-release-upgrade.
<JoseeAntonioR> We have an Ubuntu Community Roundtable coming up, and a whole bunch of interesting sessions, so keep an eye on the channel!
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks for attending, and keep enjoying UUD!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Ubuntu Community Roundtable - Instructors: pleia2
<pleia2> Hi everyone :) we're going to do something a bit different this session and do a more casual "roundtable" type discussion, it's not moderated so anyone can talk and ask questions (if you're using Lernid you can still ask questions in -chat and I'll make sure they're forwarded)
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> I grabbed several community members from a bunch of places to join us, so hopefully any questions will have a variety of answers, or at least some interesting discussion
<pleia2> so, anyone have a question to get this rolling? :)
<pleia2> since this is about community, we can probably start off with some links for new folks looking to get involved
<pleia2> http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu is also good
<knome> (how) can people contribute to the different ubuntu flavors instead of the ubuntu dekstop?
<knome> desktop too.
<pleia2> fortunately a lot of the flavors have "get involved" links on their own websites, so I'd start there
<pleia2> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ is the one for xubuntu
<pleia2> kubuntu has http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute
<pleia2> both are linked from their front page
<knome> thanks, i'll get started! ;]
<pleia2> (knome is being sneaky, he's the xubuntu project lead)
<knome> hello! o/
<GridCube> hello you too \o
<pleia2> http://lubuntu.net/ also has lots of links to getting involved right on the front page, including development, artists and more
<phillw> o/
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<pleia2> phillw: alpha2 is coming up, care to share some tips about QA?
<pleia2> like, where people should start
<phillw> the A2 is not just the a2 for all the ubuntu families, it also includes the introduction of a new variant of the iso tracker.
<pleia2> the iso tracker is here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ it's the website used for getting details about isos to test and reporting results of the tests
<phillw> In the past, you read the rules for testing, tested & and it would be removed each day when the automatic re-spin of each iso was created.
<phillw> We cannot guarantee it fully for 12.10, but in future - any bugs that were raised will be available to see on the new editions.
<phillw> This was one of the most complained about things, and is being actioned.
<phillw> So, if on 12th of the day there was a bug, on the 13th it will still be there. Whilst this seems to us very simple, I can assure you all that it has taken & is taking a heck of a lot of work to do.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam is the main wiki page for the QA team, and some of the work they do is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities
<pleia2> (including iso testing, which phillw is talking about)
<pleia2> TheLordOfTime: you know about bugs :) have any tips for folks who aren't sure what package to file a bug against?
<pleia2> (it's a question I get asked a lot, and I ask a lot)
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> well its a common occurrence when the bug squad handles the untargetted bugs :)
<pleia2> so should people let bug squad handle it? Or are there places to ask so it can get filed properly?
<TheLordOfTime> as (right now) i'm on an unstable internet, let me provide you with a link to Bug Squad documentation related to  this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<pleia2> great!
<TheLordOfTime> If you're unsure, you can ask in #ubuntu-bugs here on IRC, there's a lot of people on the bug squad who monitor there
<TheLordOfTime> or the bug squad mailing list if you prefer that
<TheLordOfTime> that's usually the starting place we send people as part of the canned responses that go against the "Ubuntu" distribution without any package
<TheLordOfTime> The reporting bugs page, here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs), is also a useful starting point
<TheLordOfTime> for people who may be new to reporting bugs
<TheLordOfTime> as is the IRC channel I've mentioned, and the mailing list.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> jcastro: have any favorites right now for folks looking to get involved somewhere in Ubuntu?
<pleia2> (like maybe cloud things, or contests, or question sites ;))
<pleia2> we'll come back around, JoseeAntonioR - care to talk some about ways you can help if you're multilingual? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Sure!
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu is also shipped in other languages. But we need people to translate packages.
<JoseeAntonioR> If you go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu, you'll be able to translate different packages
<JoseeAntonioR> This is a system called Rosetta, and is used to translate Ubuntu into lots of different languages
<JoseeAntonioR> We always need translators, so, if you are multilingual, and would like to help us translating Ubuntu, then you can get started
<JoseeAntonioR> If you don't find your language, and would like to start translating into it, just contact the Translations Coordinator and tell him to set up everything for you
<JoseeAntonioR> I think that's basically it
 * phillw would like everyone to know that the work the translations team does is so, so very important. Please do help, or find someone who can.
<JoseeAntonioR> Yeah, we much appreciate your help to deliver Ubuntu all around the world.
<pleia2> it's also worth noting that in addition to being a helper in the English User Days today, JoseeAntonioR was also helping with the Spanish version over in #ubuntu-charlas :)
<pleia2> it would be great to see more of that, ClassBot has translation strings for a few languages
<pleia2> the sessions aren't directly translated for this, but they host their own at the same time
<pleia2> kanliot: care to share a bit about the work you do? :)
<kanliot> yeah i'm recruiting for the lubuntu wiki
<pleia2> (kanliot is the Lubuntu part of a session in 90 minutes about Lubuntu and Xubuntu)
<kanliot> the main thing is to encourage new users to edit the wiki
<kanliot> and it's hard to guess what new users need help with
<kanliot> so we really need input from them
<kanliot> It's hard to gauge the interst of new users, but really it's also hard to encourage them
<kanliot> especially if the wiki looks run down
<kanliot> which is why
<kanliot> the new skin of the wiki is a big plus
<pleia2> what kind of work needs to be done on the lubuntu wiki, is it all documentation of Lubuntu itself, or other things too?
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> let me give an example off the top of my head
<kanliot> we had a user on the mailing list complain about download links
<kanliot> specifically there's a page on the mirror with about 30 links
<kanliot> 8 or nine ISO's
<kanliot> even more torrents, md5 sums
<kanliot> etc.
<kanliot> and he wrote a very intense email on the list that said how damn hard ti was
<kanliot> and he was right of course, he's a user
<kanliot> and really this kicked off about 3 weeks of tweaks on the download page
<kanliot> but of course, in reality, the page was Broken even before the user wrote the email
<kanliot> but in terms of documentation, there's a lot to document
<kanliot> I personally need help documenting for example using usb headphones in lubuntu
<pleia2> nice to see when that kind of feedback leads to positive change :)
<kanliot> yeah
<pleia2> if someone is interested in helping, where should they start?
<kanliot> well they don't need to join the team
<kanliot> all they really need is a wiki account and a vague sense of the rules for cooperation
<kanliot> but of course, someone making major changes makes me anxious, so in that case
<pleia2> do have a link to help them get started?
<kanliot> I'd like them to join the launchpad team
<kanliot> and the mailing list on the launchpad page
<kanliot> and please be available on either e-mail or IRC or both
<kanliot> because we might need to talk to you if you make major changes
<kanliot> hold on
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<kanliot> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs
<pleia2> great
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationTeam
<pleia2> thanks kanliot and phillw
<phillw> oops, sorry, wrong link
<pleia2> Pendulum: care to share a bit about the Accessibility team?
<phillw> mine was the qa link :)
<Pendulum> Right, we have a small, but dedicated Accessibility team currently
<Pendulum> and this cycle we're mostly using to recruit because so many of us have ended up having to cut back
<Pendulum> We do have one developer at Canonical working on accessibility and we'd love to get more people working on development specifically for Ubuntu, however, most accessibility bugs are not bitesize so it is something that probably requires some experience to try.
<Pendulum> We pull quite a bit of work from upstream Gnome and do work with them
<Pendulum> Within the team we attempt to do testing, documentation, and advocacy, although because we really have 4 core people that's currently far more than we can actually accomplish so we'd love to have more people come help out!
<pleia2> is there lower barrier to entry stuff that people can help with? (testing maybe?)
<pleia2> oh great!
<Pendulum> Definitely testing. We have some documentation on how to test accessibility. Things like unplugging your mouse and putting something over your screen to test navigation and whether Orca (the screenreader) reads things
<pleia2> that actually sounds like more fun than regular testing ;)
<pleia2> any links to share for people who are interested?
<Pendulum> But also we'd love to have more people come and learn about what's there and what's missing because I know when I started using Ubuntu most people I talked to had no clue what accessibility features existed
<phillw> may I?
<Pendulum> On IRC we're in #ubuntu-accessibility
<Pendulum> and our wiki page is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team/ which also has info about our mailing lists
<pleia2> great, thanks Pendulum :)
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pleia2> we have 10 imnutes left, so anyone else have some comments? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I'd just like to thank everyone for coming to this User Days
<pleia2> indeed!
<kanliot> I would like to remind people that there are jobs for every skill level.  I know it seems like only the most serious people can join the team, but really if you wait long enough you will see plenty of jobs you can actually do, no matter where you come from.
<kanliot> it's a matter of joining the team, and waiting
<pleia2> kanliot: absolutely!
<knome> if anybody is thinking if he should or should not contribute; just step up boldly, and ask how you can help. i'm sure any team will be able to assist you to start contributing
<pleia2> we were all beginner contributors at one point :)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<kanliot> lol  we never reply to those people
<kanliot> @ knome
<meetingology> kanliot: Error: "knome" is not a valid command.
<knome> in that case, those who wonder if they should help with lubuntu, ask us at #xubuntu-devel.
<pleia2> and if you don't find the right team right away, just keep trying
<pleia2> lol
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> and asking what team you should contact never hurts
<Pendulum> To give people a sense, I'd been involved in Ubuntu for about 6 months when I revived the accessibility team from pretty much nothing and although we're small, we do now have a presence, so really do jump in where you're interested or see need
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pleia2> (it certainly took me a few tries to find a team and project I really wanted to work with when I was getting started)
<knome> yes.. don't be afraid of people who seem to be in high positions, they're human too
<pleia2> now I just work on all of them
<pleia2> (just kidding (mostly))
<knome> we're really glad to have pleia2 on board.
<Pendulum> I know I find the "scratch your itch" mentality a bit overwhelming sometimes, so if that's part of your hang up just start asking who needs help
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm fairly certain you do work with all of them :P
<pleia2> hehe
<knome> pleia2 must be contributing to at least 110% of all the ubuntu community teams
<TheLordOfTime> i think you mean 250%
<TheLordOfTime> ;P
<knome> yes, sorry, typo
<pleia2> the perks of not having a social life :)
<knome> tried to type 410% on the numpad
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Pendulum> pleia2: nonsense you get out to LUG meetings and LoCo events ;-)
<pleia2> hehe, right
<knome> not to finnish loco events though
 * knome looks at pleia2 half-badly
<pleia2> it's too cold there
<JoseeAntonioR> they have they own yatch! :(
<JoseeAntonioR> s/they/their
<kanliot> about my earlier comment, if someone comes into lubuntu, and asks how can i help.... that really isn't going to have a good outcome.  you really should have an idea of what you want to help with first.  You have to specialize eventually, and you shouldn't wait for someone to recruit you or beg you individually for help.  You need to join a specific team and "get involved"
<knome> yacht too
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-24
<pleia2> well, thanks everyone!
<knome> thanks
<pleia2> next session is starting in a moment :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Finding Helpful Resources - Instructors: OutOfCountrol
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Finding Helpful Resources - Instructors: OutOfControl
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> ok, looks like our speaker for this session got a bit delayed, hopefully he'll be able to start soon :)
<OutOfControl> Hi, and welcome to Finding Helpful Resources session
<OutOfControl> i am better known as Benonsoftware around here and I will be running though that is useful
<OutOfControl> first of is IRC
<OutOfControl> There is plenty of ubuntu channels out there for support
<OutOfControl> #ubuntu being the main support channel
<OutOfControl> And #ubuntu-beginners another channel
<OutOfControl> many LoCo  teams provide support on their channels also.
<OutOfControl> also if there is any questions asked them in #ubuntu-classroom-chat starting with QUESTION:
<OutOfControl> another great resource is the classroom sessions like this, the classroom team does a great job running the sessions.
<OutOfControl> now onto help.ubuntu.com
<OutOfControl> On that site is two types of support, official docs and the community run one at help.ubuntu.com/community
<OutOfControl> You can find almost everything to help you there and if not you can create your own article on the community docs
<OutOfControl> All you need to edit is a launchpad account
<OutOfControl> for those that want to get help but want to turn it into a game is askubuntu.com
<OutOfControl> you reputation if people vote your questions and answers
<OutOfControl> any questions so far?
<OutOfControl> Okay then, there is ubuntufourms.org which is another resource and support avenue
<OutOfControl> sorry... Phone crashed
<OutOfControl> there a mailing lists which is in my opinion one of the most important resources
<OutOfControl> Lists.ubuntu.com shows all ubuntu mailing lists
<OutOfControl> most lists there provides support and different ubuntu flavors have there own lists there like Lubuntu-users and xubuntu-users
<OutOfControl> any questions so far?
<OutOfControl> launchpad mailing lists are also used by teams as a resource and support for users
<OutOfControl> To see if a team uses launchpad lists go to their team page and on the lower left hand corner you can deep if they have a mailing list or not.
<OutOfControl> As we are on the topic of launchpad, launchpad provides a question and answer section for each project
<OutOfControl> there are many users who likes to or wants to help and support users, you can find them on any resource I've listed so far.
<OutOfControl> Say if you've found a bug in a program and it uses launchpad, bugs.launchpad.net is the right place to head to.
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: Do you need a Launchpad account to make questions?
<OutOfControl> yes, to answer and ask questions, report bugs, edit help.ubuntu.com/community a launchpad account is the gateway to post and edit there
<OutOfControl> Https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is a good guide on how to report bugs on launchpad
<OutOfControl> LoCo teams; most, if not all LoCo teams provides support for users, their IRC channels and mailing lists are a good place to start
<OutOfControl> LoCo teams may also have a ubuntufourms.org sub fourm which also can provide support in your native language
<OutOfControl> For example the Ubuntu Australia fourm is http://au.ubuntufourms.org
<OutOfControl> Any more questions?
<ClassBot> kanliot asked: what if my bug aint looked at or some dev marks it opinion?
<OutOfControl> kanliot: ask the dev who marked it has opinion or ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<ClassBot> kanliot asked: what's the proper way to contact devs
<OutOfControl> if you know exactly who then check their launchpad page and you can either email them or contact them via IRC
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<OutOfControl> If you need a range of devs send a message to the Ubuntu-devel mailing list
<OutOfControl> if there is no more questions then that just about ends this session
<OutOfControl> Next up we have pleia2 and kanliot presenting about Xubuntu & Lubuntu
<OutOfControl> And the classroom team, well done on another well run User Days
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<OutOfControl> if anyone wants to contact me ping either benonsoftware or email me at benny AT ubuntu.com
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Ubuntu Flavors: Lubuntu (LXDE) and Xubuntu (Xfce) - Instructors: kanliot, pleia2
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> Hi everyone, welcome to our session on Ubuntu Flavors: Lubuntu (LXDE) and Xubuntu (Xfce)
<pleia2> I'm going to quickly cover what these "Desktop Environment" things are, like "LXDE" and "Xfce" before handing things off to kanliot to talk abut Lubuntu, and then I'll cover Xubuntu
<kanliot> :)
<pleia2> A "Desktop Environment" or "DE" is a full interface, including Window Manager, panels, menus, engines, tools and often applications which are put or built to work together
<pleia2> In Ubuntu you *used to* get the Gnome2 Desktop Environment, but today Ubuntu uses Unity (it does still use lot of Gnome)
<pleia2> LXDE and Xfce are alternatives to this default
<pleia2> So, why would you want to switch from Unity to a different Desktop Environment?
<pleia2> One popular reason is simply preference. Give another one a try! You may like you find out how customizable the panels that are in Xfce, or how fast LXDE is
<pleia2> Another is speed/performance. Some let you slim down your environment by loading up fewer things by default, some are faster (usually by sacrificing eye candy), some work with lighter window managers which may run better on your system
<pleia2> Lubuntu and Xubuntu are full distribution flavors of Ubuntu which not only use these alternate Desktop Environments, but ship a lot of their own tools geared toward their user base
<pleia2> Any questions so far?
<pleia2> Ok, kanliot please go ahead and tell everyone about Lubuntu! :)
<kanliot>  please Join #ubuntu-classroom-chat and type in the question there.  Thanks!
<kanliot> Welcome to the Lubuntu class.  Lubuntu uses the "Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment" (LXDE) is the official LXDE derivative of Ubuntu.
<kanliot> Lubuntu uses LXDE, which is a lightweight desktop environment.  It uses less RAM, and less CPU.
<kanliot> Having fewer automatic features is really a plus for productivity.  It makes it much easier to get to the Ubuntu goodness.
<kanliot> I really love Lubuntu's traditional interface, and the low ram usage is very nice thing to have.
<kanliot> Lubuntu offers a suite of tools to change preferences and settings, although the settings may not be where you expect them.
<kanliot> We include Chromium as our default web browser.  It's pretty nice.
<kanliot> We have included a full suite of lightweight applications, even if you already have favorite applications, you will enjoy exploring new lightweight apps.
<kanliot>   
<kanliot> Try the Lubuntu LiveCD tonight!  You will truly agree that Lubuntu is a lightweight, functional system.  Lubuntu alwasys does what you tell it to do, and that makes Lubuntu the sweet spot between Speed and Simplicity.
<ClassBot> phillw asked: does Lubuntu have access to all the *buntu list of applications, installations?
<kanliot> Yes Lubuntu does have access to all the *buntu applications.  That's the ubuntu goodness I was talking about.
<kanliot> If you have more questions about hte applications Lubuntu comes with you can read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Applications
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: Is there any way to install LXDE without re-installing my complete system?
<kanliot> yes, that works well for lots of people. please read this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<kanliot> that will also install all the lightweight apps that come with Lubuntu
<kanliot> and you will have to option, (when you login) to boot into the lxde desktop
<ClassBot> genii-around asked: What would be minimum system specs to use Lubuntu on?
<kanliot> we support less than 4GB hard disk on the alternate installer (2.something)
<kanliot> and Lubuntu runs very very slowly on 64-128MB of ram
<kanliot> It runs lightweight apps on systems with 128MB -512MB... and you get the idea
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: Is Lubuntu released in the same way Ubuntu is?
<kanliot> JoseeAntonioR, yes it is, we share quality support process and other things
<kanliot> We also have special versions for PowerPC, and macintosh
<kanliot> we share release dates, but we currently don't put out an LTS version.
<kanliot> so Lubuntu releases are supported with bugfixes for 18 months
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: Is there a Lubuntu Server?
<kanliot> We do have a minimal Lubuntu download, but correct me if I am wrong, it's the same as the minimal Ubuntu ISO
<kanliot> I don't think Lubuntu is a server, since it boots into LightDM
<kanliot> although Lubuntu is very good about running fewer services
<pleia2> thanks kanliot :)
<pleia2> Ok, on to Xfce and Xubuntu!
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: What do you recognize is the best part of Lubuntu, and why would you recommend it to an user?
<kanliot> can i answer 1 more please
<kanliot> Best part of Lubuntu is the simple environment, less automatic stuff to trip you up
<kanliot> It's very simple to understand for a windows xp user
<kanliot> so really no surprises
<kanliot> pleia2 I think I am done
<pleia2> ok, we'll have more time for questions at the end too :)
<pleia2> so, as I mentioned earlier, Xfce is the Desktop Environment that comes with Xubuntu, you can find some details about it over at http://xfce.org/
<pleia2> Here's a screenshot of the default you'll see when you load up Xubuntu 12.04: http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/precise_01.png
<pleia2> It's a pretty familiar layout for most people, no big surprises
<pleia2> The mouse icon at the top left is your menu, at the bottom of the screen you have a panel which you can easily add and remove stuff from
<pleia2> Now Xubuntu with Xfce itself differs from Ubuntu not just in environment,  it doesn't come with Open Office, instead it comes with lighter-weight "abiword" for word processing and "gnumeric" for spreadsheets
<pleia2> Additionally, Xubuntu ships with The Gimp for image editing (Ubuntu used to, but doesn't anymore)
<pleia2> It currently uses gmusicbrowser by default for music, but that's up for discussion pretty much every cycle :)
<pleia2> Parole Media Player is the default for movies
<pleia2> It uses Thunar for a basic file manager, as seen here: http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/precise_03.png
<pleia2> As you can see it's a pretty basic file manager, there are a bunch of wishlist items for expanding it but that work is done upstream (details at http://thunar.xfce.org/)
<pleia2> Xfce uses the XFwm by default for the window manager
<pleia2> Just like Ubuntu, it comes with Firefox and Thunderbird for web and email clients
<pleia2> The Xfce panels (at the top and bottom in the screenshots) have their own items you can add, including pagers, sound control, weather applet
<pleia2> One of my favorite things is that you can add multiple clocks :) I have three timezone clocks in my panel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xubuntu/precise/pleia2_screenshot_03302012.png
<pleia2> one is home, one is UTC (for Ubuntu meetings and classroom sessions!) and the third is where the main office for the company I work for is based
<pleia2> also have the weather for home and work office
<pleia2> Most of what you'll find app-wise is that Xubuntu takes apps from elsewhere
<pleia2> You can even run the Gnome and KDE services in the background so things launch more quickly even on Xfce (that's in the settings under > Session and Startup and in the "Advanced" tab)
<pleia2> For me, configurability and simplicity are what I love about it, before Xfce I used Enlightenment and fluxbox, both of which were also simple but at the time required a lot of manual editing of config files to configure
<pleia2> Xfce gives me simple + pretty configuration dialogs!
<pleia2> Any questions?
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: Does Xubuntu has LTS releases?
<pleia2> It sure does!
<pleia2> Flavors have the option of doing a 3 or 5 year LTS when Ubuntu does an LTS, so this time around for 12.04 we're doing a 3 year LTS
<pleia2> Any other questions about Lubuntu, Xubuntu or flavors in general? :)
<ClassBot> JoseeAntonioR asked: What does Kubuntu use as a DE?
<pleia2> Unfortunately we couldn't have a Kubuntu person join us this time, but they use KDE
<pleia2> where Xfce and LXDE are on the "lighter" end of the spectrum, KDE is known for being more flashy and running better on newer systems
<ClassBot> Unit193 asked: When is Lubuntu and Xubuntu going GTK3
<pleia2> for Xubuntu, we're in the painful process now :)
<pleia2> you actually may notice for 12.04 that some of the themes don't look quite right, that's because they don't fully work with the GTK3 elements yet
<kanliot> for Lubuntu, we are still going through the same changes
<kanliot> If you have more questions join #lubuntu and ask unit193 he's incredibly helpful
<pleia2> ah, channels!
<pleia2> for support the Xubuntu project has #xubuntu, and our development work is over in #xubuntu-devel
<pleia2> we also have a #xubuntu-offtopic where we talk about random things, like what beer we're planning on having after User Days ;)
<pleia2> so if you're interested in joining us, those are great places to start
<kanliot> :)
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pleia2> ok, well thanks everyone for coming, and for the great questions
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> the_hydra asked: once Canonical not funding kubuntu anymore, what is the impact?
<pleia2> it turns out that Kubuntu was mostly self-sustaining (just like the other flavors) even before Canonical officially announced they wouldn't fund it anymore
<pleia2> but there is another company, Blue Systems, that stepped up to pay some developers :)
<pleia2> I think the only difference most folks will see is that they won't get Kubuntu CDs in the CD packs from Canonical anymore
<pleia2> just Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server
<pleia2> (these are the packs sent to approved LoCo teams and conferences)
<pleia2> they'll still use the same infrastructure and tools hosted by Canonical, just like the other flavors
<pleia2> (launchpad, etc)
<pleia2> anyway, out of time! thanks all
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Using screen - Instructors: the_hydra
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<the_hydra> hi guys, pleasure to meet you all in this great morning :)
<the_hydra> or maybe, in UTC, very early after midnight
<the_hydra> okay, we're going to discuss this unique tool called "screen"
<the_hydra> first of all, for those who doesn't know what screen is, here is short description
<the_hydra> screen is technically a tty multiplexer
<the_hydra> oups, sounds like a tool to do rocket science things
<the_hydra> not really, it basically "splits" your current terminal, be it inside Konsole, gnome terminal or plain text console into virtual screen
<ClassBot> genii-around asked: Is there a way to allow non-priveleged users a way to change the tty speed?
<the_hydra> here comes first question, and my answer is: honestly I don't know :)
<the_hydra> ok, so what screen does, visually is the same thing when you open new tab inside terminal emulator
<the_hydra> I assume you guys at least once ever did that, be it inside Konsole, GNOME terminal or else
<the_hydra> pay attention that plain xterm doesn't have built in capability to spawn new tab
<the_hydra> then, if these terminal program could already do that, why do we need screen?
<the_hydra> there is more one appealing feature of screen
<the_hydra> ever want to run a long lasting application, such as uploading tons of important files to your company HQ ftp server? or perhaps rendering certain frames in command line? things that might take hours ....but, you want to log off ...and at the same time want these apps proceed in the background?
<the_hydra> you might think, let's append "&" to these commands....thing is, when you log off, they die :)
<the_hydra> "wait, there is no hup"...gotcha, almost smart....another thing is, nohup AFAIK works if the program doesn't attached to any tty
<the_hydra> so, "screen" is life saver here, first run screen, run that program inside screen, detach....log off
<the_hydra> and you can safely log off
<the_hydra> and the program would progress in background
<the_hydra> in near future, just log in again and reattach to that screen session
<the_hydra> any question so far?
<the_hydra> regarding the screen meaning :)
<the_hydra> let me stress that screen only manage text based program
<ClassBot> OutOfControl asked: Is there a different command to attach to screen?
<the_hydra> i'll explain that later, but for the impatient, my recipe is usually screen -DD -R
<the_hydra> that would mean "i need to re attach to last not attached session, and I don't care how to attach to it...just do it..." :D
<the_hydra> any other?
<the_hydra> i just don't want people start with having very less idea on what screen is :)
<the_hydra> ok, have your terminal ready
<the_hydra> konsole, gnome terminal, or even xterm
<the_hydra> if you think you don't have screen installed, just type "sudo apt-get install screen"
<the_hydra> that should do it
<the_hydra> once finished, type "screen" then
<the_hydra> what did you see?
<the_hydra> "uhm, I see nothing change" you might think
<the_hydra> okay just leave it as is for now :)
<the_hydra> let's learn the basic key strike to invoke help menu
<the_hydra> it's Ctrl-a ?
<the_hydra> how do you suppose to do that?
<the_hydra> easy (and slowly), press Ctrl+a first...release them, and follow it by pressing ?
<the_hydra> no need to rush between releasing Ctrl+a and pressing ?
<the_hydra> people, can you do that combo?
<the_hydra> if it's right, you shall see the help menu
<the_hydra> that would be life saver if you forgot the screen key combos
<the_hydra> press Enter when you're done checking at it
<the_hydra> so, you're back at the first "screen"
<the_hydra> try to do something, let's  say "find /"
<the_hydra> mind you, that would traverse everything starting from root dir
<the_hydra> while it spews chars like crazy, press Ctrl-a c
<the_hydra> if you do it correctly, another "screen" appear
<the_hydra> and find output seems disappear
<the_hydra> how is it people, so far so good? :) just yell if not :)
<the_hydra> seems okay to me
<the_hydra> alright, we got new screen which is brand new
<the_hydra> let's do another command here, like "while true; do echo screen; sleep 1; done"
<the_hydra> you will see
<the_hydra> "screen" words echoed every 1 sec
<the_hydra> uhum, "so doc, how on Earth to get back to my find result?"
<the_hydra> press Ctrl-a Space
<the_hydra> gently people, press Ctrl-a, release, press Space
<the_hydra> do you get back to the screen where find is executed?
<the_hydra> it might be still on progress, depending on how much files/dirs you have in entire mounted disks
<the_hydra> press Ctrl-a Space again, you will get back to 2nd screen that echoes '"screen" repeatedly
<the_hydra> you can do Ctrl-a c again this time, spawning yet another screen
<the_hydra> the 3rd one
<the_hydra> at this point, you might think "okay, i am done today and wanna go home, I need to log off" (but you leave the computer powered on,not shutdown)
<the_hydra> this is where "detaching" comes useful
<the_hydra> press Ctrl-a d
<the_hydra> you will thrown back to the prompt right before you run screen plus a message "[detached]"
<the_hydra> can you do that people?
<ClassBot> kanliot asked: where does the screen process live, i mean if i can't kill it when i close the terminal, will it just stay around forever and ever?
<the_hydra> kanliot: from my observation, when you run screen, there is somekind of master screen process that become direct child of init process
<the_hydra> that's why it can't be killed when someone just log off
<the_hydra> yes, it stays around until either: you explicitly kill it OR you (in)accidentally switch runlevel e.g by doing telinit (i found this case accidentally)
<the_hydra> another question?
<the_hydra> so, you're detached now...later you want to "get back"
<the_hydra> so far, we assume you only have one session of screen
<the_hydra> to re-attach, type screen -R
<the_hydra> it will reattach to first session available (which is not attached by another user)
<ClassBot> kanliot asked: so when i run screen on my pc, everything dies when my pc loses power?
<the_hydra> yups :)
<the_hydra> no doubt
<the_hydra> if you want something that "restore situation" right before your pc loses power, you might need to google about "checkpointing"
<the_hydra> it's a feature usually found in clustering
<the_hydra> it's OOT so I can't discuss that now :)
<the_hydra> ok, let's proceed folks
<the_hydra> get the screen back?
<the_hydra> good
<the_hydra> anyway, moving around screens is good, but once you got a lot of screen, you might become confuse on which screen contains apps/output you need
<the_hydra> that's why, screen provide "label"
<the_hydra> it's a way to name the individual screen
<the_hydra> press Ctrl-a A
<the_hydra> that's Ctrl-a, release, press Shift+a
<the_hydra> you will get a prompt asking you new name
<the_hydra> type any name you like, e.g "admin" "copying" etc
<the_hydra> when you're done, press Enter
<the_hydra> move around with Ctrl-a Space and label each session as you like
<the_hydra> or better, once you spawn a session, label it right away
<the_hydra> it will be useful for switching later
<the_hydra> press Ctr+a "
<the_hydra> that's double quote :)
<the_hydra> see the menu? left column is the screen number, right one is the label
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<the_hydra> now you switch to certain screen by pressing up or down to select it
<the_hydra> and press Enter
<the_hydra> just notice the label
<the_hydra> so you don't need to wander by pressing Ctrl-a space
<the_hydra> another way is by pressing Ctrl-a <screen number>
<the_hydra> please notice that session number start from 0 (zero)
<the_hydra> so its ctrl-a 0, ctrl-a 1 and so on
<the_hydra> any question so far?
<the_hydra> at this point, you might think that "screen is nice, but can I make it nicer?"
<the_hydra> yes, just install byobu
<the_hydra> sudo apt-get install byobu
<the_hydra> think byobu like screen wrapper
<the_hydra> with improvement like better shortcut (IIRC F2 instead of Ctrl-a c for new session etc) and status line in the last rows of your terminal output
<the_hydra> okay wait, Unit193 told me that screen might use tmux in the latest release
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<the_hydra> FYI, tmux is similar to screen, but with many difference deep down
<the_hydra> i think I already cover the very basic of screen
<the_hydra> hopefully it's useful for you all to start tinkering with it
<the_hydra> remember folks, ctrl-a
<the_hydra> ctrl-a space, ctrl-c, ctrl-a d
<the_hydra> (i began to feel like that karate kid teacher "wax on wax off")
<the_hydra> questions?
<ClassBot> kanliot asked: why would i ever need tmux?
<the_hydra> tmux...uhm, to make it simpler, AFAIK is alternative to screen
<the_hydra> i am not sure which one is better
<the_hydra> so you might need to experiment to find which one suits your need
<the_hydra> there is another one, that simply runs your program in "detached" mode straight away
<the_hydra> but i forgot its name
<the_hydra> ok guys
<the_hydra> looks like my time is almost over
<the_hydra> thanks for coming
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<abe> assalamu alaikum
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-06-19
<royaflash> hello
<royaflash> hi
<Constantine> hey
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-06-22
<andone_> russkie est
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-06-16
<yohanesekoportab> halo
<yohanesekoportab> is there any body here?
<yohanesekoportab> how to ask something?
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-06-18
<Gest46573> hello, does anyone know how to edit GTK3 themes? or a tutorial? to make the highligh-selection look flat
<Gest46573> like this, but for GTK3:  http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/BtB?content=109494
